# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Canyon Läskipyörät

## Ski

Keskitetään tänne Dude ja muut Canyon Läskikeskustelut
Juttua monessa paikassa jo nyt vaikka pyörät vasta suunnitelussa ja kuvat 3D renderöintejä....    :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

Tilasin tuon äklön vihreän perusmallin ihan varuilta. Toimitus tosiaan sitten kun Oulun polut on taas kuivia. Eniten tuossa houkuttelee se, että tuo on kevyt. 12 kg:n paikkeille lupaa Canyon vakiona ja taatusti jotain keventämisen varaa tuosta löytyy. Ehtiipä tuon perua useampaan kertaan vielä jos mieli muuttuu  :Hymy:

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Tilasin tuon äklön vihreän perusmallin ihan varuilta. Toimitus tosiaan sitten kun Oulun polut on taas kuivia. Eniten tuossa houkuttelee se, että tuo on kevyt. 12 kg:n paikkeille lupaa Canyon vakiona ja taatusti jotain keventämisen varaa tuosta löytyy. Ehtiipä tuon perua useampaan kertaan vielä jos mieli muuttuu



Samalla strategialla liikenteessä. Onpahan paikka jonossa siltä varalta, että kuume ei ensi kevääseen mennessä hellitä. 

Keveys ja perusmallinkin speksien taso ajoi minut tähän epätoivoiseen tekoon.

----------


## JackOja

> ...kuvat 3D renderöintejä....



Miten niin, tuossahan joku jo ajaa sellaisella  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Miten niin, tuossahan joku jo ajaa sellaisella



Onhan tuosta esisarjan yksilöitä nähty messuillakin. Näissä hiilarirungoissa varsinaisen sarjatuotannon polkaiseminen käyntiin ei ilmeisesti mene aivan yhtä sujuvasti kuin alurunkoisissa. 

Koeajoraportteja lienee turha odotella ennen ensi kesää.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Minäkin tyydyin tuohon halvimpaan täysjäykkään, kun en saanut perusteltua itselle 600 € hinnan eroa tuohon hipompaan täysjäykkä malliin. Varmaan kohta saa shimanolta slx-tasoisia 11 pakkoja ja takavaihtajia, joten tulevaisuusdessa 1*11 vaihteistopäivitys onnistuneen reilun satasen budjetilla.   Shimanon entry level levareista on kuulunut vain positiivista, joten niitä tuskin on tarvetta päivittää slx-tasolle.

----------


## Tctic

Miten te olette koot arponeet kun tuo L on aika hiton pitkä (640mm tt)? 186/89cm olen ja mietin, että pitäisikö varulta tilata Dude...

----------


## reappear

Mua houkutti tuo halvin Blutollinen malli, ja tuntuukin jotenkin härskiltä et se kallein Blutollinen malli ei tunnu olevan sen hinnan arvoinen suhteessa halvempaan. Kun toimitukset on myöhään keväällä niin Blutollinen tuntui hyvältä vaihtoehdolta kesäkeleille. Seuraavana talvella voikin miettiä jotain jäykkää keulaa eteen, mutta Canyon ei taida noita myydä erikseen sitten millään?

----------


## Ski

> Miten niin, tuossahan joku jo ajaa sellaisella



No kuhan höpötin ....   :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

> Miten te olette koot arponeet kun tuo L on aika hiton pitkä (640mm tt)?



Otin tuon L:n. Siinä on 60mm stemmi, joten lienee juuri hyvä huolimatta tuosta pitkästä vaakaputkesta.

----------


## JackOja

> Miten te olette koot arponeet kun tuo L on aika hiton pitkä (640mm tt)? 186/89cm olen...



Kattelin samaa, mutta sitten vertasin oman Stumpjumpperini (622mm tt) reach-mittaan ja eroa onkin vain 9mm. Eli olisi passeli 187/87-mittaiselle.
Taistelen kuitenkin vastaan vielä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Tctic

Sama homma, yritän taistella vastaan kun varastossa on jo whiten läski.

----------


## Antti_S

Taistelu loppui melko alku metreillä  :Hymy: 
9.0 Unlimited L kokoisena (189/92) klikkailtu... saa nähdä ehtiikö maailmanloppu tulemaan ennen toimituspäivää.

----------


## Jukkis

> Sama homma, yritän taistella vastaan kun varastossa on jo whiten läski.



Mikä malli ? Jos päätät hävitä taistelun ja tarvitset pelimerkkejä SAATTAISIN olla kiinnostunut ostamaan Walcolleni kaverin  :Hymy:

----------


## px

Miä taas taistelen sitä vastaan, että pitäiskö tilata vaikka White tai joku muu tässä Canyonin toimitusta odotellessa..  :Vink:

----------


## JackOja

^Mistäs ajattelit Whiten tilata? 

No huhti-toukokuussa Whiteja ja On-Oneja saa käytettynä edukkaasti  :Vink:

----------


## Tctic

Kyllä minä taidan unohtaa Duden tältä erää. Ajaa whitella talven ja kattoo mikä on fiilis keväällä, kesällä ajan mieluummin 29:llä. Jos keväällä on tonni ylimääräistä (ja canyonilla tarjontaa), niin tilaa sitten Duden.  :Hymy:

----------


## IncBuff

> Ajaa whitella talven ja kattoo mikä on fiilis keväällä,



No näin minäkin tämän asian ajattelin, mutta ilmoittauduin nyt jonoon että sen Duden saakin sitten keväällä, jos alkaa pahasti polttelemaan.

----------


## Tctic

Toisaalta tuo kuulostaa järkevältä toimintatavalta. Minkä otit maksutavaksi IncBuff? Mietin vain vielä, että mikä noista on järkevin malli. 600€ lisää x01 voimansiirrosta ja kunnon jarruista tuntuu köyhästä paljolta. Pluton saa reilulla 399€:lla jälkikäteen jos sellaista näkee tarvitsevansa. Eli jos tilaa, niin tuo karvalakki jäykällä keulalla?  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## IncBuff

Otin ennakkomaksulla eli lasku sitten kun pyörä on lähdössä. Itse otin tuon halvimman sillä periaatteella että 600 euroa tosiaan noista parannuksista tuntuu paljolta ja varsinkin kun aiemminkaan ei ole Sramin valmistamat jarrut napanneet niin päivittelen mieleiset jarrut itse. Joustoa en usko läskiin vieläkään kaipaavani.

----------


## Antti_S

Ottakaas myös speksailussa huomioon, että 9.0 Unlimited on ainoa missä on 4.8" kumit. Muissa 4.0"

----------


## Tctic

140€ kustantaa renkaiden vaihto 4,0" -> 4,8". Jos bike24:n hintaa katsoo.

----------


## IncBuff

> 140€ kustantaa renkaiden vaihto 4,0" -> 4,8". Jos bike24:n hintaa katsoo.



Eiköhän ne 4.0" kumit  jollekin kelpaa käytettyinä joten halpa päivitys tulee olemaan. Huomioin toki tuonkin.

----------


## brilleaux

> Shimanon entry level levareista on kuulunut vain positiivista, joten niitä tuskin on tarvetta päivittää slx-tasolle.



No jos kyseessä on samaa kuraa kuin Spessun Fatboy expertissä, esitän eriävän mielipiteen. Slx:t laitoin heti eka lenkin jälkeen.  :Hymy:

----------


## lecce

Piti laittaa itsensä Dude-jonoon. 9.0 Unlimited M koossa lähti tilaukseen. Speksit on aikalailla kunnossa ja päivittämisessä on aina oma vaivansa. Otin myös ennakkomaksulla, niin voi keväällä harkita asiaa uudelleen.

----------


## Antti_S

Jaa, ne taitaakin olla LiteSkin versioita nuo kumit. Päivitykseen menee varmaan joka tapauksessa  :Irvistys: 
No mutta pääpointti oli ittellä, että voimansiirto on samaa sarjaa mitä toisessa maasturissa.

----------


## reappear

Minkä kokoisia olette tilailleet ja millä mitoilla?

Itse tilasin M koon 183/88 mitoilla. Päädyin tuohon sillä perusteella että L top tube on tosiaan hieman kookkaan oloinen, ja kun pienensi inseamia 1cm niin ehdotti M kokoa.

----------


## Antza44

Onko vanteen sisä leveys oikeasti tuo 76mm http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/ar...or-2015-42364/ ja onko vapaaratas 240 vai mikä.
Mistä tämä kumin leveys juttu kävi ilmi?
Jos peruuttaa tilauksen mikä on tehty laskulla mitä ei ole maksettu, niin ei siis aiheuta mitään? Sähköpostillako peruutus vai sillä, että ei maksa laskua? Ei siis sido ostajaa olenkaan? Liian pitkä luettavaa nuo kauppaehdot.

----------


## a-o

Muistakaa laittaa samaan tilaukseen toinen vaihtajan korvakko. Minulla oli aikoinaan Canyonin maasturi ja harmitti odotella uutta korvakkoa parhaana ajoaikana.

----------


## px

> ^Mistäs ajattelit Whiten tilata? 
> 
> No huhti-toukokuussa Whiteja ja On-Oneja saa käytettynä edukkaasti



Taistelu on toistaiseksi sujunut niin voitokkaasti, etten ollut edes käynyt katsomassa XXL:n sivuja ja niiden tarjoamaa ei-oota. Erävoitto siis!  :Vink:

----------


## Hannez78

> Teipin alle pelkkä orkkis vannenauha? Vai jotain solumuoviakin?
> 
> Asiaan... 9.10. tilattu Unlimited ja ei vieläkään kuulu yhtään mitää. Ei edes suomen asiakaspalvelu vastaa mitään sähköpostiin. Melkoista perseilyä, mutta minkäs teet.



Jep, vannenauhan voi jättää suoraan alle jos sen sinne haluaa jättää. Itse tuskailin pari kertaa muiden teippien kanssa, mut Gorilla on toiminut parhaiten. Gorillan vetäisin vanteisiin ilman putsausta, jonka jälkeen renkaat päälle ja litkut sissään. Joe'S litku toimii paremmin kuin NoTubesin, kun siinä ei ole ammoniakkia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## px

> "Dear xxx,
> 
> The wait is almost over! We have transferred your order to our logistics partner UPS so it
> will reach you within a few days' time. Your delivery number is: ..."
> 
> UPS ennustaa seurannassaan että perjantaina ois perillä. Saapa nähä tuleeko Ouluun asti nuin pian.



Lähestyy lähestyy: _Tampere, Finland
_
_ 06/11/2015                                               
_
_                                                11:40 A.M.                                             
_
_Destination Scan                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  _

----------


## Antti_S

Unlimitedin tilanneiden ei kannata hengitystä pidätellä. Tuotanto ei oo kuulemma edes alkanut  :Irvistys:

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Unlimitedin tilanneiden ei kannata hengitystä pidätellä. Tuotanto ei oo kuulemma edes alkanut



Kyllä on surkealla tasolla asioiden tiedottaminen Canyonilla.  Viime viikolla suomalainen agentti ilmoitti oman tilaukseni lähtevän varmasti pian. Mitään ilmoituksia ei ole tullut automaattisesti viivästyksistä, vaan aina on itse saanut tilauksen perää kysellä.

----------


## ViliA

> Unlimitedin tilanneiden ei kannata hengitystä pidätellä. Tuotanto ei oo kuulemma edes alkanut



Just. Olikos tälle antaa mitään selitystä vai taas se tavallinen, komponenttivalmistajan viivästyksen vuoksi. No joo...eihän tästä Suomen asiakaspalvelua voi syyttää kun on täysin Saksasta tulevan infon varassa. 
Ymmärrän ettei kaikille lähetetä infoa tilauksen etenemisestä/viivästymisestä, mutta ei nyt luulisi kauhean vaikeaa olla et laittais nettisivulle tiedotteen muutoksista ja viivästyksistä. Nyt taitaa kaikki tuotantoon varattu aika mennä sähköpostien ja soittojen purkamiseen.

----------


## tmikko

Yksi Dude CF 9.0 oli ilmestynyt Lappeenrantaan tänään n. klo 18 aikoihin. Tilattu 11.10.2014. "You're almost there!" -maili tuli 8.6. aamulla. Toimitusvahvistusta/seurantakoodia ei koskaan.

Nyt tulee sitten myyntiin joko nykyinen Beargreasen hiilarijäykkis tai tämä Dude. Katotaan kummasta tykkään enemmän  :Hymy: 

 -Mikko-

----------


## IncBuff

> Yksi Dude CF 9.0 oli ilmestynyt Lappeenrantaan tänään n. klo 18 aikoihin. Tilattu 11.10.2014. "You're almost there!" -maili tuli 8.6. aamulla. Toimitusvahvistusta/seurantakoodia ei koskaan.
> 
> Nyt tulee sitten myyntiin joko nykyinen Beargreasen hiilarijäykkis tai tämä Dude. Katotaan kummasta tykkään enemmän 
> 
>  -Mikko-



Onko minkä kokoisia?

----------


## tmikko

> Onko minkä kokoisia?



M

----------


## IncBuff

Onneksi on liian pieniä. En tiiä. Jotenkin se tuo Dude edelleen polttelee vaikka kertaalleen tuli jo tilaus peruttua.

----------


## px

Kävin hakemassa terminaalista ku ei jaksanu enää 8kk jäljeen odottaa paria tuntia  :Vink:

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Kävin hakemassa terminaalista ku ei jaksanu enää 8kk jäljeen odottaa paria tuntia



Aika miehekkään kokoinen loota tuo DudeGuard...

----------


## px

Meleko jööti on. Ja läski on myös manuaali. Olivat btw tunkeneet Oakleyn lasit mukaan, lie se sitten se hyvitys jota ei mulle ainakaa ees luvattu  :Nolous:   :Hymy:

----------


## a-o

^ PX:lle aika osuva teksti tuossa pyörälaatikon kannessa :O

----------


## JackOja

Onko noi kuvat postattu lähes on-line? Toi loota siis avattu 10 minuuttia sitten eikä vieläkään ajofiiliksiä  :Sekaisin:  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Ski

Tuuppa hakkeen se rengas  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Cyntti

Minkälaiset okuläärit siellä tuli mukana? :O

----------


## tmikko

> Meleko jööti on. Ja läski on myös manuaali. Olivat btw tunkeneet Oakleyn lasit mukaan, lie se sitten se hyvitys jota ei mulle ainakaa ees luvattu



Mullepas luvattiin, eikä tullu! Eikä muuten tullu varakorvaketta, iskaripumppua tai momenttiavaintakaan. Mitähän muuta oleellista jäi puuttumaan, että osaan reklamoida?

Pyörä sentään on se mikä piti ja oikeaa kokoakin. Painavahan tuo on ku mikä. Pitänee tänään käyttää virallisessa vaa'assa.

 -Mikko-

----------


## Kemizti

^ miten lie nuo todelliset painot sitten vs. ilmoitetut.. Ihan mielenkiinnosta.. Ilmoitelkaas pyörän saaneet!

----------


## px

En minäkään nähnyt iskaripumppua tai momenttiavainta. Varakorvake kyllä oli, se oli pikku minigrippipussissa joka teipattu kiinni yhteen pahviin ja voi helposti mennä silmien ohi.

Pyörä oli noin 13,4kg ilman polkimia (vs. 12.9kg ilmoitettu paino) ja polkimilla sitten 13,7. Nyt oon kevennelly siitä sellaset 1,3kg pois ja vaaka näytti 12,5kg polkimien kera. Pitää lähtiä käymään virallisella vaa'alla tässä pian.

----------


## tmikko

> En minäkään nähnyt iskaripumppua tai momenttiavainta. Varakorvake kyllä oli, se oli pikku minigrippipussissa joka teipattu kiinni yhteen pahviin ja voi helposti mennä silmien ohi.
> 
> Pyörä oli noin 13,4kg ilman polkimia (vs. 12.9kg ilmoitettu paino) ja polkimilla sitten 13,7. Nyt oon kevennelly siitä sellaset 1,3kg pois ja vaaka näytti 12,5kg polkimien kera. Pitää lähtiä käymään virallisella vaa'alla tässä pian.



Mielenkiintoista! Mitäs otit pois ja laitoit tilalle?

Itellä seuraavat asiat mielessä:
- Kammet Next SL:ksi (toimiikohan suoraan beargreasesta otettuna vai joutuuko hommaamaan vielä pitemmän akselin -> ei hyvä jos näin)
- Putkiosat uusiksi: kuituinen tanko, tolpaksi masterpiece ja satulaksi varmaan slr
- taakse jäänee aluksi ihan xt:n 10v kamat
- renkaat litkuille

Kai noilla se 12,5 lähestyy...

Tilasitko muuten sen varakorvakkeen? (ettet vaan saanu mun pyörää!  :Hymy: )
 -Mikko-

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Pyörä oli noin 13,4kg ilman polkimia (vs. 12.9kg ilmoitettu paino) ja polkimilla sitten 13,7. Nyt oon kevennelly siitä sellaset 1,3kg pois ja vaaka näytti 12,5kg polkimien kera.



Kuis siitä noin helposti yli kilo hävisi?

----------


## LJL

Happi- eli appiukko oli vakuuttunut että Känyön on hyvä läskipyörä ja laittoi tilaukseen  :Hymy:  Yli 60-vuotiaanakin voi vielä aloittaa

----------


## ealex

> Itellä seuraavat asiat mielessä:
> - Kammet Next SL:ksi (toimiikohan suoraan beargreasesta otettuna vai joutuuko hommaamaan vielä pitemmän akselin -> ei hyvä jos näin)



Toimii, mikäli chainstay mahtuu kampien väliin ja keskiö ei ole liian leveä. Ratashan on käännettävissä Next SL kammissa, jolloin ketjulinja siirtyy ulommaksi, eli sopivaksi 190mm perälle. Kiinnostaa minuakin, miten tämä Duden kanssa onnistuu.

----------


## tmikko

> Toimii, mikäli chainstay mahtuu kampien väliin ja keskiö ei ole liian leveä. Ratashan on käännettävissä Next SL kammissa, jolloin ketjulinja siirtyy ulommaksi, eli sopivaksi 190mm perälle. Kiinnostaa minuakin, miten tämä Duden kanssa onnistuu.



Just mittailin: chainstay on n. 2-3 mm leveämpi dudessa eli menee tosi tarkalle. Pitänee tehdä käytännön testi. Dudessa on onneksi valmiiksi sopiva keskiölaakeri. Muhvit ovat siis samat (121mm) molemmissa. 

Virallinen vaaka näytti CF 9.0 m-koon painoksi 13.40kg ilman polkimia.

----------


## macci

Dude CF 8.0 koko L ja Shimanon MX80 polkimilla 12,9kg

tänään saapui. Pari viikkoa sitten tilattu

edit: ja paketissa tuli kaikki mitä pitikin. pumppu ja momenttiavain kätevässä boksissa

http://img.techpowerup.org/150612/dude1.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/150612/dude2.jpg

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Dude CF 8.0 koko L ja Shimanon MX80 polkimilla 12,9kg
> 
> tänään saapui. Pari viikkoa sitten tilattu
> 
> edit: ja paketissa tuli kaikki mitä pitikin. pumppu ja momenttiavain kätevässä boksissa
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/150612/dude1.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/150612/dude2.jpg



Iskaripumppu täysjäykkään fillariin???

----------


## tmikko

Next SL 175mm kammet (170mm perälle tarkoitettu) kiinni ja molemmille puolille jää n. 3mm tilaa. Eli kaipa nuo tuossa pyörii. Ja sen rattaankin muistin kääntää.  :Hymy:  Eli näyttää pahasti siltä, että tästä tulee vielä ajokelpoinen peli!

 -Mikko-

----------


## px

> Mielenkiintoista! Mitäs otit pois ja laitoit tilalle?
> 
> Itellä seuraavat asiat mielessä:
> - Kammet Next SL:ksi (toimiikohan suoraan beargreasesta otettuna vai joutuuko hommaamaan vielä pitemmän akselin -> ei hyvä jos näin)
> - Putkiosat uusiksi: kuituinen tanko, tolpaksi masterpiece ja satulaksi varmaan slr
> - taakse jäänee aluksi ihan xt:n 10v kamat
> - renkaat litkuille
> 
> Kai noilla se 12,5 lähestyy...
> ...



Jep, tilasin kyllä. Tarkistin vielä, niin iskaripumppu ja momenttiavain puuttuvat.

Muutin 2x10 SLX -voimansiirron 1x9:ksi, Sram X0-gripparilla. Eli etuvaihtaja ja -vipu pois kokonaan. Taakse löyty pakista vanha vinohäkkinen X9, joka toimii kyllä moitteetta, mutta pitää etsiä jostain X0 kunhan ehtii. Joka tapauksessa tuo vanha X9:kin oli keveämpi kuin korvaamansa SLX.
Tolpaksi Exoticin carbon ti ja satulana SLR. Näillä lähti n. 200g. Satula vaihtuu joskus Toupeksi.
Jarrut SLX => R1 carbon red, tälläkin lähti reilu 200g.
Gripit vaihtuivat foamiksi.

Sisureita en ehtiny vielä katsomaan. Jos joku on ehtinyt ne tarkistaa ja punnata niin saa kertoa  :Hymy:  Laitan litkut joskus, mutta ehkä vaihdan kiekotkin.

Stemmi on ankkuri. Taisi painaa jotain 186g. Se ja ohjaustanko lähtevät vaihtoon lähitulevaisuudessa.

Yritin ottaa tuon 22t pikkurattaan pois, vaan kampia ei saatu irti edes pyöräliikkeessä. Isompi rieska kyllä lähtee pois, mutta tuo uus RF:N 32t NW-ratas ei mee paikalleen ilman kampien irroittamista. Tässä saa auttaa! Tuossa on siis tuo 8mm pultti ja sen jälkeen kierteet ulosvetäjälle mutta meinaavat alkaa kierteet porsimaan ja pupu tulee pöksyyn.. :Irvistys: 

Btw, myynnissä täysin ajamattomat SLX 2x10 etuvaihtaja, takavaihtaja ja jarrut  :Vink:

----------


## LJL

> Iskaripumppu täysjäykkään fillariin???



Kun appiukkoa autoin tilauksessa niin 8.0:aan näytti tulevan mukaan 0,00€ iskaripunppu. Ei ehkä ihan loppuun asti mietitty  :Leveä hymy:  ...laittaakohan ne maantiepyörän mukaankin?

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Kun appiukkoa autoin tilauksessa niin 8.0:aan näytti tulevan mukaan 0,00€ iskaripunppu. Ei ehkä ihan loppuun asti mietitty  ...laittaakohan ne maantiepyörän mukaankin?



Tuo Dude 8.0 (ja 9.0 unlimited) taitaa olla Canyonin ainoa täysjäykkä maasturi. Ehkä on halvempaa pistää turha iskaripumppu mukaan kuin fiksata weppisaitin koodia :-)

----------


## tmikko

Vielä vähän vaiheessa eli litkutus tekemättä. Kuvan asussa eli ajokunnossa 12.70kg

-Mikko-


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JJLaine

12.12.2014 tilattu cf 9.0 unlimited (M) sai eilen toimitus ilmoituksen. Eli kyllä niitä tippuu pikkuhiljaa...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kuntoilija

Samma här :Hymy: . Jussin jälkeen ilmeisesti pääsee ajamaan ja sopivasti on silloin viikon kuntoloma varattuna.

----------


## ViliA

Juuri äsken tuli unlimitedistä ilmoitus tännekin

----------


## Pipo

Taitaa olla niin että tätä menoa loppukesästä Dudeja on Suomessa enemmän kuin muita läskejä yhteensä

----------


## tmikko

Nippelitieto keventäjille: vakiosisuri painaa 395g. Vannenauhaa en oo punninnu. Voi olla, että 600-700g lähtee painoa litkuttamalla.

Edit: 650g läks (originaali vannenauha oli 60g). Nyt ollaan lukemassa 12.05kg. 

Litkutus oli helppo homma vaikka Jumbo Jimin sovitus vanteelle onkin löysä:Ensin orkkisnauhat pois, kehän sisäpinnassa olevat pienet teipit pois ja kehien (nippeleiden) putsaus rasvasta, kevyt hionta ulkolaidoistaan (kohta johon tubeless-teippi tarttuu, käytin 240 karkeuden paperia), huolellinen putsaus brake cleanerilla. Laitoin alle vannenauhaksi ohutta valkoista jesaria, jonka liimapintaa vasten liimasin vielä ohuemman pakkausteipin. Varsinainen tubelessteippi on Clas Ohlsonin suojapeiteteippi, jonka kavensin oikeaan leveyteen niin, että vain renkaan "reunanauhalle" tarkoitettu hylly jää teipittä. Huolellinen teipin painelu reunoista hiotulta alueelta (keskeltä ei kannata, se painuu kyllä paineen vaikutuksesta). Reikä venttiilille (tässä pyöröviila tms kampe, jolla reiän saa siistiksi, olisi hyvä). Sitten sisuri sisään yön yli, jotta teippi varmasti tarttuu. Sisuri pois niin, että ulkorenkaan toinen reuna jää paikoilleen hyllylle. Tubeless-venttiili kiinni, sielu pois. Tämän jälkeen rengas nousee paineilmalla lähes itsestään illman saippuaa tms, kun pitää kiekon lappeellaan noston aikana niin, että painovoima avittaa. Litkut sisään venttiilin kautta ruiskulla. Laitoin n. desin. Sitten normaalit ravistelut&kääntelyt, lepäämään lappeelleen ja sama toiselle kyljelle Setä Stanin ohjeiden mukaan. 

Yllättäen rengas myös pysyi paikoillaan parin tunnin maastolenkin perusteella. Tarkoituksella ajelin kivikkojumppaa, burbbauksia 0. Varauduin myös liimaamaan renkaan kehälle, mutta ehkä se on turhaa. Aika näyttää.

(Jumbo Jim tuntuu olevan pienillä paineilla huonommin rullaava kuin Husker Du. Tahkolla pitäis jaksaa 2 kiekkaa. Voi olla että laitan Hudun taakse vaikka painossa tuleekin takkiin)

 -Mikko-

----------


## markettipyörämies

Olen sen verran päissäni, että en jaksa laskea paljonko teippien osuus oli tuossa tubelessoinnissa? Puntaroitko? Kiinnostaa siinä mielessä, että onko lasi/hiilikuituvannenauhassa mitään järkeä.

----------


## px

Miä punnasin tänään etusisurin 360 grammaan ja eturenkaan (4.0") n. 1060 rammaan. Ohjaustangosta lähti yöllä 120g, ja joskus myöhemmin lähtee vielä enemmän. Keveämpi ja pidempi stemmi lähti myös tilaukseen. Orkkistanko painoi hulppeat 293g ja stemmi 186, helppoja grammoja.

Miulle tosiaan Canyonin laskuri suositteli S-kokoa. Olen 174cm ja persjalka (78cm). Tilasin laskurista huolimatta M-koon ja oikea ratkaisu oli. Nyt stemmi pitenee aluksi 90mm:iin tuosta orkkis 60 millistä.

----------


## tmikko

Punnasin clasun teipin jämät ensimmäisen kiekon litkutuksen jälkeen. Rullassa oli reilusti yhelle kiekolle ja painoa 80g. Oiskohan aika lähellä totuutta kaikkien teippien yhteispainolle / kiekko?

Tarkistuslaskelma:

-Orkkisnauha 60g
-Orkkissisuri 395g
-Litku 1dl, 100g?
-Venttiili 5g?
-Painosäästö/kiekko 325g

=> Teipit painaa: 395+60-100-5-325=~25g => Ei kyllä ehkä ole oikein millään. Vai voisiko olla, että desi litkua ei olekaan 100g vaan vähemmän? Taidan punnita konkelin vielä huomenna uudestaan...

 -Mikko-

----------


## tmikko

> Miulle tosiaan Canyonin laskuri suositteli S-kokoa. Olen 174cm ja persjalka (78cm). Tilasin laskurista huolimatta M-koon ja oikea ratkaisu oli. Nyt stemmi pitenee aluksi 90mm:iin tuosta orkkis 60 millistä.



Makuja on monia: Omat mitat 180/83 ja ajan nyt M-koon rungolla 70mm stemmilllä (thomsonin setback-tolpalla kylläkin). En pitempää stemmiä laittaisi, mutta tykkään ehkä enempi teknisestä kuin äkseestä...

Edit: yksi oleellinen mitta jäi mainitsematta: tanko on 777mm leveä.

 -Mikko-

----------


## px

> Makuja on monia: Omat mitat 180/83 ja ajan nyt M-koon rungolla 70mm stemmilllä (thomsonin setback-tolpalla kylläkin). En pitempää stemmiä laittaisi, mutta tykkään ehkä enempi teknisestä kuin äkseestä...
> 
> Edit: yksi oleellinen mitta jäi mainitsematta: tanko on 777mm leveä.
> 
>  -Mikko-



Jep, miä taas tykkään teknisestä äksseestä. Ja satula on ehkä senttiä vajaa niin edessä kuin mahdollista suoralla tolpalla. Uusi tanko on tosiaan 600mm, on aika jännän näköinen läskiksi  :Vink:  No, kapearenkaisemmissa on 550 ja 560mm, ja intternetissä luki ettei noin kapeilla stongilla voi ajaa  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

Onkos joku uusista (onnellisista?) omistajista ehtinyt grammanviilaukselta jo ajamaankin? Onko siitä rakkineesta mihinkään vai jatkuuko saaga fillaritori.com:issa?

----------


## LJL

Lupasin appiukolle että se on aivan hemmetin hyvä pyörä... Saa luvan olla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^^Kieltämättä aiheellinen kysymys.  Ajokokemukset tosiaan kiinnostaisi enemmän.

----------


## tmikko

No onhan sillä jo 8h ajettukin  :Hymy: 

Laitoin tuonne yleisiin höpinöihin ajokokemuksia, mutta kerrataan:
Verrokkina on Salsan kuituinen 11.7kg Beargrease täysjäykkä aikalailla tarkalleen samalla geolla ja koolla (muutaman millin sisällä mitat, esim ett millilleen sama ja keulakulmatkin taitaa olla identtiset). Alla 4" Husker Du:t . Eli pohjaan kokemukseni siis Beargreaseen, jolla tulee ajettua 10-15h viikossa maastoajoa:
- Litkuttamattomana ja 12.7kg painoisena (eli jo kilon kevennettynä) tuntui raskaammalta kuin Beargrease
- Litkutettuna ero olikin jo aika pieni ja tuli lähinnä renkaiden rullaavuudesta (Beargreasen Husker Du:t rullaa vähän paremmin pienillä paineilla) sekä joustokeulan osittain turhastakin notkumisesta: Bluto on puoliturhake, mutta "ihan kiva", jos ajaa isommin
- Runko on todella jämäkkä sivusuunnassa, kuten pitääkin

Summa summarum: Salsa Beargrease carbon ihan perhanan hyvä, hauska ja nopea läskipyörä. Dude ei tästä juuri eroa, vaikka se Bluton tarpeellisuus vähän mietityttääkin vielä.
Vahva "osta" -suositus siis. Tuskin parempaa saat samalla rahalla!

Ja kiusaan vielä vähän grammoilla, kun se kuitenkin kiinnostaa: punnitsin pyörän uudelleen ja sain nyt 70g enemmän tulokseksi -> teipit lienee aika lähellä sitä 80g/rengas. Ota tai jätä 10g.

Edit: ainakin nyt tuntuu, että Dude lähtee kiertämään 120km lenkin tahkolle Beargreasen jäädessä huilivuoroon. Katotaan sen jälkeen, mitkä on fiilikset ja myynkö kaikki pyörät pois  :Hymy: 

 -Mikko-

----------


## markettipyörämies

Kiitos teippien painotiedoista. Pikkusen kevyemmän saa lasikuidulla, mutta isompi homma kuin teippaus.

Mielenkiintoista Bluto-asiaa. Perstuntumalta sanoisin, että läskissä olisi ainakin omaan käyttöön enemmän hyötyä takajoustosta, sitäkään ei tarvis kuin tasoittamaan kovimmat iskut, kuin etujoustosta.

Canyon on kyllä hyvän hintanen, jos alkaisi omaa markettipyörää päivittämään keulalla ja DT:n kiekoilla olisi hinta jo aika lähellä koko pyörän hintaa Canyonilla.

----------


## tmikko

> Jep, miä taas tykkään teknisestä äksseestä. Ja satula on ehkä senttiä vajaa niin edessä kuin mahdollista suoralla tolpalla. Uusi tanko on tosiaan 600mm, on aika jännän näköinen läskiksi  No, kapearenkaisemmissa on 550 ja 560mm, ja intternetissä luki ettei noin kapeilla stongilla voi ajaa



Joo, vähän oldskool-hommia  :Hymy: 
Läskissä vaan on etupäässä selkeesti isommat vääntövoimat monessa tilanteessa verrattuna kapearenkaisiin. Ite tykkään, että on vähän vipuvartta. Muissa pyörissä (joilla en kyllä enää edes aja sitten ensimmäisen läskin tultua taloon) käytän muutamaa senttiä kapeempaa tankoa.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> No onhan sillä jo 8h ajettukin 
> 
> Laitoin tuonne yleisiin höpinöihin ajokokemuksia, mutta kerrataan:



Kiitokset. En siis peruuta jo maksettua tilausta :-) 

Ilmeisesti pitää nähdä tuo litkutuksen vaiva aika lailla saman tien kun boksin aukaisee jotta läskitaivas aukenisi maksimaaliseen loistoonsa.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> No onhan sillä jo 8h ajettukin 
> Summa summarum: Salsa Beargrease carbon ihan perhanan hyvä, hauska ja nopea läskipyörä. Dude ei tästä juuri eroa, vaikka se Bluton tarpeellisuus vähän mietityttääkin vielä.
> Vahva "osta" -suositus siis. Tuskin parempaa saat samalla rahalla!
> 
>  -Mikko-



Hyvät koeajoanalyysit.

Ilmeisen hyvin on Canyon onnistunut ensimmäisen läskin lanseeraamisessa kun noin hyvin pärjää Salsalle joka on jo vanha tekijä.  Ei ole pyörälehdet turhaan kehuneet.

----------


## Antza44

^Toivotaan myös yhtä kestävää ja huoletonta ajoa, kuin esikuvallaan. 
-16 vuonna sitten kiitos Bucksaw:ta vastaava, niin vaihdan kakkos pyöräni :Nolous: .

----------


## px

> Jep, tilasin kyllä. Tarkistin vielä, niin iskaripumppu ja momenttiavain puuttuvat
> ...
> Yritin ottaa tuon 22t pikkurattaan pois, vaan kampia ei saatu irti edes pyöräliikkeessä. Isompi rieska kyllä lähtee pois, mutta tuo uus RF:N 32t NW-ratas ei mee paikalleen ilman kampien irroittamista. Tässä saa auttaa! Tuossa on siis tuo 8mm pultti ja sen jälkeen kierteet ulosvetäjälle mutta meinaavat alkaa kierteet porsimaan ja pupu tulee pöksyyn..



Dodi, Canyonin aspa vastasi ja lupasi lähettää pumpun ja momenttiavaimen. Kammista kerrottiin seuraavaa:
_
"Ymmärtääkseni alla olevassa linkissä on ohjeistettu kammen irrottaminen käyttämästämme mallista:
http://service.bythehive.com/Guide/H...Gen+2+crank/44
Oliko pyörän mukana kuvissa näkyviä työkaluja?"_

Onko jollekulle teistä tullut jotain tollaisia kampityökaluja (threaded barrel removal tool ja extractor plate tool) pyörän mukana?

----------


## tmikko

Ihan perinteisellä octalinkin poistotyökalulla/ulosvetäjällä se lähtee. Ensin korkki pois, muistaakseni 8mm kuusiokololla ja sitten työkalullla kampi irti. 

-Mikko-


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## px

> Ihan perinteisellä octalinkin poistotyökalulla/ulosvetäjällä se lähtee. Ensin korkki pois, muistaakseni 8mm kuusiokololla ja sitten työkalullla kampi irti.



Juuri näin ensin yritettiinkin, vaan meinas alkaa kierteet tulemaan ulos kammen sijaan, ja laitettiin pupu pöksyyn.

----------


## tmikko

Joo, vähän hermoja raastavaa hommaa oli kammen irrotus.

Nyt tuli takapakkia litkutuksen suhteen: lupaava alku muuttui pettymykseksi, kun Stanin litku oli syönyt itsensä teippien läpi ja molemmat renkaat tyhjänä, kun aamulla kävin varastossa :/ Liekö tähän nyt syynä sitten väärä litku (ammoniakki)? Vai väärä teippi? Itselläni on hyvät kokemukset Mulefutin kehällä samalla systeemillä, mutta gorillalla+stanilla. Eivät vuoda yhtään.

Eli uusi yritys uudella litkulla (ja ehkä myös gorillalla): mistä sitä Joe's No-Flats litkua tavaraa saisi nopeasti?? Tahko lähestyy!

 -Mikko-

----------


## PK1

Vaihda teippi gorillaan niin ongelman pitäisi poistua. Uudelleen teippaamaan noi joutuu joka tapauksessa jos litku on mennyt teipin väliin.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Voisiko joku antaa mitat tuosta läskin toimituslaatikosta. Pähkäilen nääs pitäisikö se käydä noutamassa terminaalista vai ei, kun kovasti arvelen ettei laatikko mahdu pieneen autooni.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Voisiko joku antaa mitat tuosta läskin toimituslaatikosta. Pähkäilen nääs pitäisikö se käydä noutamassa terminaalista vai ei, kun kovasti arvelen ettei laatikko mahdu pieneen autooni.



DudeGuard on isompi (paksumpi) kuin standardi BikeGuard, jonka mitat löytyvät täältä: 

https://www.canyon.com/en/supportcen...rticles_id=283

Villi arvaus on, että mitat ovat muuten samat, mutta paksuus on jossakin 40 sentin hujakoilla.

----------


## Kuntoilija

No kaipaan tarkkoja mittoja. Canyonin maatielaatikko meni sisälle autoon niin, että penkki oli etunmaisimmassa asennossa ja vatsa oli rattia vasten.

----------


## Ansis

Stanin litkuissa tuntuu olevan sellainen ongelma, joka korostuu läskipyörissä liikaa eli viikon jälkeen renkaan sisältä löytyy jo sellainen kuivunut litkumonsteri. Contin litkut ei kuulemma tee sitä, mutta monesta paikasta ei löydy Continentalin litkuja kuin pikkupulloissa

----------


## LJL

> ...sellainen kuivunut litkumonsteri.



Ammattikielellä sitä kutsutaan korvasieneksi

----------


## Antza44

Tubeles kokeiluja luinkin tuosta jo, mutta lisää infoa DT BR 2250 tubeles käyttäytymisestä kiinnostaa. Pysyykö kumi 0Bar ylhäällä ja onko kumi tiukasti kiinni ylhäällä urassaan vai putoaako helposti pois hyllyltä? Poksahtaako kumia ylös nostettaessa, niin kuin tubeless konsanaan? Huonosti on valoitettu tuota valmistajan toimesta http://www.dtswiss.com/Wheels/MTB-Wh...R-2250-Classic . Kuvia sitten vapaarattaasta, kun sen joku aukaisee. No periaate tiedossa, mutta kiva nähdä paksun toteutus.

----------


## px

> No kaipaan tarkkoja mittoja. Canyonin maatielaatikko meni sisälle autoon niin, että penkki oli etunmaisimmassa asennossa ja vatsa oli rattia vasten.



Mun laatikon ulkomitat n. 41 x 76 x 151

----------


## tmikko

> Tubeles kokeiluja luinkin tuosta jo, mutta lisää infoa DT BR 2250 tubeles käyttäytymisestä kiinnostaa. Pysyykö kumi 0Bar ylhäällä ja onko kumi tiukasti kiinni ylhäällä urassaan vai putoaako helposti pois hyllyltä? Poksahtaako kumia ylös nostettaessa, niin kuin tubeless konsanaan? Huonosti on valoitettu tuota valmistajan toimesta http://www.dtswiss.com/Wheels/MTB-Wh...R-2250-Classic . Kuvia sitten vapaarattaasta, kun sen joku aukaisee. No periaate tiedossa, mutta kiva nähdä paksun toteutus.



Kokemusta on tähän asti ainoastaan Mulefut-läskikehistä ja nyt siis näistä DT:stä. Valitettavasti eivät ole lähelläkään Mulefutia, joista kumia saa repiä irti oikeasti voimalla, eikä käsivoimat aina riitäkään. DT:llä toisen kiekon kanssa Jumbo Jim pysyi päällä 0bar paineilla, mutta toinen ei sitten pysykään. Pienet napsahdukset kuuluu, kun nousee, muttei pamahda.

Seuraava litkutuskokeiluni taitaa olla Joe'sin litkuilla (jotka eivät foorumijuttujen perusteella syövytä/irrota teipin liimaa) ja ehkä gorillalla. Ensimmäinen kokeilu siis näytti todella lupaavalta Clasun teipillä + Stanin litkuilla, mutta reilun vuorokauden jälkeen alkoi tulemaan litkut läpi (eli teipin ja kehän välistä).

Lisäksi ajattelin liimata renkaat kiinni Bostikilla (postasin linkin aiemmin).

Vapaarattaan aukaisin myös (vahingossa)  :Hymy:  Nopealla laskulla pykäliä oli n.20, ei siis 16, eikä 32 (vai mitkä ne vakiomäärät liekään). Rakenne on normaali ratchet: jousi-kytkinlevyt vastakkain-jousi. Ei varmaan simppelimpää olekaan.


Kaipaisin ehkä vähän enemmän pykäliä teknisessä kikkailussa. Kammen vapaaliike on isompi kuin Salsan (formulan) navassa.

 -Mikko-

----------


## Antza44

^Harmi etteivät tehneet oikeen kunnon tubeless kehiä :Irvistys: . Mulefutit toimiivaan kertakaikkisen hienosti :Hymy: .

----------


## tmikko

> ^Harmi etteivät tehneet oikeen kunnon tubeless kehiä. Mulefutit toimiivaan kertakaikkisen hienosti.



Joo, kapearengaspuoleltakin omat DT-kehien litkutuskokemukset on kyllä huonoja. Jopa tubeless-ready kehillä.

Tällä hetkellä on vielä positiivinen mieli, koska tuo nykyinen litkutusyritys melkein onnistui. Eiköhän siitä vielä hyvä tule. Toivon, että liima tekee tarvittavan lisäpidon, jotta rengas pysyy paremmin ylhäällä.

Ja tosiaan sunnuntain testilenkin perusteella rengas pysyi matkassa mukana kivikkojumpat mukaan lukien maastopaineilla. Tosin oli märkä keli, eli ei maksimaalinen pito/vääntö renkaalle.

Edit: No nyt ne taas näyttää pitävän ilmaa. Illan lenkin jälkeen paineet noussu 0.02bar molemmissa renkaissa lämpimässä varastossa. Taidan vielä seurata tilannetta ennen uutta litkutusta...

Edit2: Ei toimi. Ravistelusta ja muista voodoo-tempuista huolimatta vuotaa edelleen. Näyttäisi kiihtyvän, kun paineet tippuu alle 0.5bar. => Urho Matti. Nyt on uudet litkut (Joe's) ja Gorilla hommattu. Kiirehän tässä taas tulee Tahkoa ajatellen...

 -Mikko-

----------


## ubi

> 12.12.2014 tilattu cf 9.0 unlimited (M) sai eilen toimitus ilmoituksen. Eli kyllä niitä tippuu pikkuhiljaa...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tuntuu siltä että kaikki nallekarkit eivät mene tasan, sillä tilasin kuukautta aiemmin saman mallin (ja sama koko) ja nyt sain tietoa toimituksen viivästymisestä ainakin viikolle 28.

----------


## ViliA

Aika jännästi tuntuu menevän toimitukset. Tilattu unlimited M-koko 28.1 ja huomenna pitäisi olla kotona.

----------


## tmikko

Kyselin jo jäykkää keulaa 9.0:aan. Nyt on ilmiselvää, ettei Blutolla ainakaan talvella tee yhtikäs mittään. Kuulemma syksyllä tullee jäykkiskeulat irtomyyntiin. Toivotaan, ettei niitä sitten odotella talven yli!  :Leveä hymy: 

 -Mikko-

----------


## Ski

> Kyselin jo jäykkää keulaa 9.0:aan. Nyt on ilmiselvää, ettei Blutolla ainakaan talvella tee yhtikäs mittään. Kuulemma syksyllä tullee jäykkiskeulat irtomyyntiin. Toivotaan, ettei niitä sitten odotella talven yli! 
> 
>  -Mikko-



Niin siis Sinäkö et tee talvella Blutolla mitään?
Mikset?

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tmikko

Siksi että läskissä on se rengas, joka hoitaa jousituksen (kuskin toimiessa vaimentimena) paremmin kuin mitkään Blutot. Talvella polut on tasaisia, eikä silloin bikepark-tyylistä ajeluakaan tule harrastettua, joten isompia töyssyjä ei tule eteen. 

Kuten totesin aiemmin, Bluto on vähän turhakkeen oloinen myös kesällä, mutta kyllähän se sallii isommat ajolinjat tarvittaessa. 

Lisäksi varsinkin talvella on kiva, kun ei ole ilmajousia potentiaalisia vikaantumispaikkoina. 

-Mikko-


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ski

Ok kiitos perusteluista  :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun SM-A700F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kuntoilija

Minäkin luulen, että kun siirrytään "kapeisiin" vanteisiin ja renkaisiin läskissä rullaavuden parantamiseksi, niin sitten tuo pitää mukavuden vuoksi kompensoida joustokeulalla. Eli parempi pitäytyä läskimoodissa täysjäykkänä.

----------


## MutaMika

AArgh. Mulla olis kans jo Dude tallissa, mutta se on käyttökiellossa... Oli runko ottanut osumaa kuljetuksessa kun oli poplockin klamppi hangannut kuljetuksen ajan vaakaputkea. Nyt pitää odotella mitä Canyon päättää että tuolle tehdään. Olishan tuolla kiva ajaakkin kun on odoteltu jo pitkään. Kun tietää että nuo on nyt kiven alla niin pelko on että odotus jatkuu....

----------


## Kuntoilija

> AArgh. Mulla olis kans jo Dude tallissa, mutta se on käyttökiellossa... ....



Auts, tuo voi hiukan hatuttaa.

----------


## MutaMika

> Auts, tuo voi hiukan hatuttaa.



Asialliselta vaikutti Canyonin suomen tuki. Homma on hoidossa. Harmillinen takaisku odottelun jälkeen, mutta hoituu kuntoon!

----------


## Kuntoilija

Hienoa, että Canyonin suomen asiamies hoitaa hommat. Omani oli tunti sitten kotioven takana ja ukko töissä, aamusella tosin vartosin toimitusta puoleen yhteentoistaosta eli liian vähän.  Uusintatoimitus sovittu maanantaille.  Jos ei enää takapakkeja tule ála Mutamika niin maanantaina pääsee ajamaan.  :Hymy: 

Sen verran iso on tuo laatikko, ettei se mun pikku-autoon mahdu tai laatikko mahtuu muttei enää kuski, joten nouto ei käy.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Sen verran iso on tuo laatikko, ettei se mun pikku-autoon mahdu tai laatikko mahtuu muttei enää kuski, joten nouto ei käy.



Ota porapatruuna mukaan ja pudotat pahvilaatikon reiästä sisään. Kuoriutuu näppärästi ja sitten tanko vaan suoraan ja ajamalla kotiin.

----------


## ViliA

Yksi unlimited malli kotiutunut Nokialle. Meinas muailma romahtaa kun huomasin että yksi stemmin pulteista oli irronnut ja löytänyt tiensä ulos laatikosta, prikka kuitenkin oli vielä tallessa. Meinas olla hankalaa löytää 6mm kierteellä olevaa kuusiokolopulttia näin juhannusta vasten mutta onneksi naapurin kivijalka tarjosi auttavan käden ja sain stemmin paikalleen. Meinas puolen vuoden odotus tyssätä yhteen pulttii. Vielä kun ajamaan kerkiäisi tuonne sateeseen niin hyvä olis.

----------


## tmikko

Valmis!


... tai ainakin melkein. Taitaa vaihtua renkaat ennen Tahkoa. Ei oikein rullaa .45bar paineilla.

Painoa kuvan asussa 12.14kg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kyrdis

Hieno on ja varsin kevytkin jyystökeulalla! Peukkuva

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

^^ komppaan vielä uudestaan. Siinä on pyörällä näköä ja kokoa. Ei taida rillin ääreen ehtiä jos tuollainen herkku on tallin puolella.

----------


## tmikko

No jaa, 4h on jo rillattu  :Hymy:  kävin kyllä aamulla metässäkin  :Vink: 

Hyvää Jussia kaikille!

-Mikko-


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Onko jo Dude-kuskeilta höyryt haihtuneet?  Laittakaa vähän tarinaa koeajoista, olisi ihan mukava lukea miltä tuntuvat.

----------


## Juha Jokila

^Ei kai ne mitään koeajoa enää ole jos fillari on jo ostettu ja käytössä. Ei käy kateeksi Kottenbergin kohtalo tyytyä foorumiläskeilyyn kuukausi toisensa perään.

----------


## Kuntoilija

Oma Unlimited -malli saapui sitten vihdoin. Paino matkalaukku vaa'an mukaan 11,85 ilman polkimia, ei paha ja menee valmistajan ilmoitukseen. "Koeajo" suoritaan  illalla.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^^Foorumiläskeily on ihan kivaa.  Kuten näköjään monelle muullekin.  Mutta omalta osaltani olen kyllä jo jonkin aikaa harrastanut myös reality-läskeilyä.  Sekin on ihan mukavaa.  Mutta vaikka nykyinen fillari on ihan hyvä niin kyllähän pyöräily kuitenkin on sen verran välineurheilua että muutkin merkit ja mallit kiinnostaa. 

Canyon on aiemman hyvän hinta/laatusuhteen vuoksi yksi johon pitää tarkemmin tutustua.

Toi Unlimited, itse voisin sanoa vaikka:"valmis kisaraaseri", on tosi mielenkiintoinen.  Kertoile kun ehdit ajella.

----------


## mvk_nurmi

DHL:n seurantakoodi vastaanotettu. Kotvasen kestää vielä 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## reappear

Jos joku haluaa pikaisesti halvemman joustolla niin tuli juuri muistutus että olisivat valmiita lähettelemään pyörän mutta laskua ei vielä maksettu. M-koon pyörä olis kyseessä Helsinkiin tilattu.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> ^^Foorumiläskeily on ihan kivaa.  Kuten näköjään monelle muullekin.  Mutta omalta osaltani olen kyllä jo jonkin aikaa harrastanut myös reality-läskeilyä.



No hyvä sitten, oli vaan mennyt multa ohi toi sun hankinta ja aloin ihmetellä, että vieläkö se arpoo parasta mallia.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Paras ei todennäköisesti selviä koskaan mutta Felt DD30 tuli hommattua.  Hyvä fillari, mutta jos johonkin lähimaille ilmestyy Canyon niin voisi kyllä käydä vilkaisemassa.

Kuntoilija, onko sun Canyon mitä kokoa?

----------


## Antti_S

Unlimited saapui ennen maailman loppua. Out of box paino L kokoiselle 12,05kg.

Ei tule korvaamaan täpäriä ikinä, eikä se ollut tarkoituskaan. Tubeless kumia tuo kaipaa kipeästi ja huomattavasti matalempia paineita. Ainiin... ja todella kurjaa keliä  :Hymy:

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Unlimited saapui ennen maailman loppua. Out of box paino L kokoiselle 12,05kg.
> 
> Ei tule korvaamaan täpäriä ikinä, eikä se ollut tarkoituskaan. Tubeless kumia tuo kaipaa kipeästi ja huomattavasti matalempia paineita. Ainiin... ja todella kurjaa keliä



Millaisilla paineilla aloitit kokeet?

Kurjat kelit ovat lähinnä ajan kysymys. Nyt niitä tuntuu olevan tyrkyllä ympäri vuoden  :Irvistys: 

Oma odotusarvoni Dudelle on, että ajokausi pitenee sen avulla molemmista päistä ehkä kuukaudella. Kuivalla ja kovalla pohjalla ajot voivat hyvinkin jatkua täpärillä, ei vähiten siksi, että kunnon polkujen alkuun on 3 kilsan siirtymä asvalttia pitkin.

----------


## Antza44

^Läski syö 3km asvalttia alkupalaksi :Kieli pitkällä: .

----------


## Volvospede

Onks toi yllä oleva kalliimpi jousittamaton nyt niillä 4.8" jumbo jimeillä, vai onko siinäkin 4.0"?  Mielestäni jossain spekseissä oli tossa mallissa paksummat... Siirtymästä ei kyl kannata olla kovin huolisssan, läski kulkee siinä missä täpärikin tai muu vastaava maastovehjes. Ajellu duunimatkaa fatboyllä, 17km sivu ja renkaina kaikessa parhaat bud ja lou.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Minun tietoni mukaan vain 9.0 Unlimitedissä on 4.8" Jumbo Jimit. 

Vaikka en kovin kokenut läskikuski olekaan niin noihin siirtymiin voi varautua hankkimalla, jos ei jo ole, hyvän mukana kulkevan pumpun(joku pumppu tottakai pitää olla aina mutta vähän tehokkaampi on tässä mukavampi).  4.0" JJ rullaa tosi hyvin kun laittaa vaikka 0,7 bar painetta.  Kokeiltiin vertaamalla vaimon 28 tuuman hybridiin jossa on Schwalben hyvällä pistosuojalla olevat kumit niin pieni on ero rullaamisessa.   

Joten sanoisin Lohjalaiselle että luultavasti yllätyt ja huomaat että kolme kilsaa menee kivasti konetta lämmittäessä niin että voi poluilla heti pistää vauhtia ja takaisin päin kierroksia laskiessa.

----------


## marmar

> 4.0" JJ rullaa tosi hyvin kun laittaa vaikka 0,7 bar painetta.  Kokeiltiin vertaamalla vaimon 28 tuuman hybridiin jossa on Schwalben hyvällä pistosuojalla olevat kumit niin pieni on ero rullaamisessa.



Jos ei ole kiveksi pumpattu pistosuojallinen, niin saatta jopa hävitä asfalttirullauksessa. Pehmeämmällä alustalla kapearenkainen jää kuin täi tervaan.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Joo, varsin hyvin on Schwalbe ekassa läskirenkaassa onnistunut. Yleiskäyttöön, varsinkin kun ei ole kovin märkää, hyvä ja helposti ajettava rengas. Saisivat vaan tuotannon käyntiin niin että tulisi kauppojen hyllyillekin.

Enemmän sen sijaan ihmetyttää Canyonin kehät jotka ymmärtääkseni on DT:n kanssa yhteistyössä ihan varta vasten suunniteltu ja tulos ei olekaan "Tubeless-ready.  En usko että vanteen reunan toisenlainen muotoilu olisi ollut vaikeata tai maksanut yhtään enempää. Onhan niitä muillakin.  Mielenkiintoista olisi kuulla selitys asiaan, erityisesti kun Canyon-Finlandin edustajan mukaan Duden suunnittelusta vastannut kaveri on todella paneutunut asiaan ja käyttänyt paljon vapaa-aikaansakin saadakseen pyörän joka suhteessa hyväksi.  Ja hyvältähän Canyon-läski tosiaan vaikuttaakin joten voi hyvinkin olla joku perusteltu syy tähänkin.

----------


## Antza44

^Jos ne syyt on vaikka ne "helpot" rengastyöt :Vink: .

----------


## Mika K

Eilen salaa hypistelin kaiman pienikokoista Dudea, kun olimme lenkillä ja ihan pätevältä laitokselta näytti eli HLS varmasti kohdallaan. 

Tosin samaa ihmettelin, kuin jo kuvista eli aika korkealla on noissa ohjaamo pitkän keulan ja HT:n kanssa eli kovin kireää ajoasentoa ei ainakaan suoraan pakasta saa aikaiseksi, jos ollenkaan. Huomioitava asia mikäli on tottunut melkoisiin saddle to bar drop mittoihin, niinkuin tälläinen pitkäjalkainen ja orangin käsivarsilla varustettu korsto. Lievä ihmetys/pettymys oli myös nuo 4" JJ-renkulat eli melkoisen laihat tapaukset esim. verrattuna itsellä vastaavan levyisillä vanteilla oleviin Mammotheihin. Eivät siis todellakaan true to size, mikä on ikävä homma, kun sellaista olin pitänyt ihan vaihtoehtona kesärenkuloiksi  :Irvistys:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Voit hyvinkin olla oikeilla jäljillä.  Ei varmaan ole mitään tutkimusta aiheesta mutta luultavasti sisärenkaan käyttö on maastopyörissä paljon yleisempää kuin Tubeless-konstruktiot.  Ja jos laajaa ostajajoukkoa halutaan palvella niin huollon helppous on varmaankin tärkeämpää kuin pienemmän erikoistuneen harrastajajoukon miellyttäminen.   Ja eihän esimerkiksi pelkkien kehien vaihto niin iso homma olekaan.

----------


## JackOja

> Tosin samaa ihmettelin, kuin jo kuvista eli aika korkealla on noissa ohjaamo...



Samaa olen katsellut, mutten ole kehdannut sanoa kun olen ajatellut, että kuvat ne vaan vääristää. Mutta asia on siis oikeastikin noin. Hyvä tietää jos/kun Läskikuume nostaa päätään meneilläänolevan projektin valmistumisen jälkeen.

----------


## IncBuff

Juu kun katsoo tota ylläolevaa kuvaakin niin satula on aika tapissa ja tanko on silti lähes samalla tasolla. Tämmöisellä persjalkaisella tulisi varmaan olemaan vielä toisinpäin. No onneksi läskejä riittää..

----------


## JackOja

Kyllähän tuo emäputken (vai voiko edes sanoa "putki" kun ei ole "putkimainen") voisi olla hieman matalampi. Voisi olla hienompikin niin?

----------


## IncBuff

Toisaalta emäputken mitta on samaa luokkaa nallevassun kanssa ja samalla effective tt:llä isoimmassa koossa jopa matalampi..

----------


## Antza44

> Lievä ihmetys/pettymys oli myös nuo 4" JJ-renkulat eli melkoisen laihat tapaukset esim. verrattuna itsellä vastaavan levyisillä vanteilla oleviin Mammotheihin. Eivät siis todellakaan true to size, mikä on ikävä homma, kun sellaista olin pitänyt ihan vaihtoehtona kesärenkuloiksi



Minä en kyllä huomannut tuollaista kokoeroa Mammothini/80mm vanne vs kaverin 4"JJ/80mm vanne. Minusta JJ vaikutti jopa korkemmalta ja leveys aika sama. Tosin arvioni oli silmämääräinen. Molemmista on mitattukkin 100mm leveyttä 80mm vanteella. Eniten haittaa kesärenkaana JJ se, kun niitä ei ole :Irvistys: . Siksi jouduin yhden Mammothinkin adoptoimaan.

----------


## Antza44

> Ja eihän esimerkiksi pelkkien kehien vaihto niin iso homma olekaan.



No ei tietysti, jos pinnanmitta täsmää uusiin kehiin(erd), niin selviää pelkillä kehillä, muutoin alkaa pinnan pituuden laskeminen. Ja jos vie kasattavaksi euroja kuluu kivasti. Minun osalta kiekonkasaus on se vaikein homma pyörähuolloissa ja sekin johtuu luultavasti siitä, että ei ole liikaa aikaa alkaa opetella vanteen kasausta.

----------


## Volvospede

Tulishan siitä ohjaamosta matalampi jos noi rungot ei olis "pluto ready" eli systeemit ois mitoitettu vain jäykälle keulalle. Ja se jäykkä keula olis normaalin pituinen eikä tommonen easy rider systeemi.

----------


## ubi

Paljonkos sen Rude-keulan mitta sitten on akselin keskeltä kruunuun (a2c)? Jos se on 100 mm joustavan Bluton a2c:n mukaan tehty ja sag-kompensoitu, niin luulisin että jotain 485 mm luokkaa, mutta jos joku viitsisi omansa mitata.

edit: mittasin itse kun pyörä saapui - Ruden a2c on 495 mm

----------


## Mika K

Ruden mittaa en tiedä, mutta geoista verraten esim. L-kokoisen Duden stack on 652mm. Tuota voi verrata L- tai XL-kokoisen Trek Farleyn 613mm mittaan, joka siis on myös Blutolle suunniteltu raami myöskin. HT eroa noissa näkyy olevan 25mm. Aika erilainen geo siis kyseessä..

----------


## ViliA

Mistään mitoista mitään tiedä mutta tuolta näyttää oma M-kokoinen unlimited persjalkaisen(180/81) setupissa edestä katsottuna. Avaruudettimet tuosta tippuu vielä pois joten jonkinmoinen droppi siihen jää. Geometrioistakaan sen enempää tiedä mutta esim. Juurakoissa ja kivikoissa tiputtaa ongelmitta kyllä kuitusen jäykkäperän joka on varustettu ihan osaavalla kuskilla. 
Tasaista siirtymää ajaessa vauhti oli n.1km/h (täpäri 28.5km/h vs läski 27.3km/h)hitaampi verrattuna 29" täpäriin, sykkeiden ollessa samat. Matka 10km. Omasta mielestä läski ei millään muotoa pärjää täpärille mutta viikon testailujen jälkeen menee heittämällä jäykkäperän ohi.

----------


## ubi

Enitenhän tässä kiinnostaa/jännittää onko nuo Canyonin geotaulukon stack ja reach -mitat ilmoitettu sagillä vai ilman. Kaikille malleille annetaan samat luvut riippumatta siitä onko keulalla Bluto vai Rude. Ihan silmälläkin näkee, että kulmat on erit kun on Rude keulilla (jyrkemmät). Omankin tilauksen pistin sisään M-mallista, koska L-koko on stackin puolesta "hirvi". Nykyisessä maasturissa on reachiä 428 mm ja 7 cm stemmillä ihan sopiva. L-kokokin olisi mennyt pituuden puolesta lyhyellä stemmillä mutta pelotti että ei saa tankoa satulan alapuolelle ja tarpeeksi painoa eturenkaalle...

Paljonko ViliA:lla tulee mittaa keskiön keskeltä satulan yläpintaan?

----------


## ViliA

Nopeasti mitattuna 72-73cm

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Omankin tilauksen pistin sisään M-mallista, koska L-koko on stackin puolesta "hirvi".



Hirvihän se on. L-koon Duden Stack & Reach ovat puolen sentin tarkkuudella samat kuin XL-koon Nerve AL 29:n.

----------


## Jupe

> Omasta mielestä läski ei millään muotoa pärjää täpärille mutta viikon testailujen jälkeen menee heittämällä jäykkäperän ohi.



Nyt tulee niin kovaa tekstiä, että kieli tippui jo melkein tilausnapille 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ViliA

Tämähän oli vain oma subjektiivinen näkemys asiasta. Oltiin kaverin kanssa lenkillä, jolla siis kuituinen jäykkäperä ja joka osaa mielestäni asiansa mitä tulee metsässä ajamiseen. Kaikki pahemmat kivikot ja juurakot läski suorastaan lensi, jäykkäperän hakatessa jokaiseen kuoppaan ja monttuun. Lenkiltä palatessa vaihdoimme osia ja sama toistui. Minä kurjuutin jäykkäperällä, kaverin ajaessa suu muikeana läskillä.

Ja tosiaan tämä näkökulma tuollaisessa all around maastossa. Todennäköisesti maraton kisassa läski ei kolkuttelisi kärkisijoja.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Miltä noi Unlimitedin jarrut tuntuu?  Ne taisi olla aika er kun muissa Dudeissa. Onko sopivan tuntuisesti joustava kuituohjaustanko?  Onko millaiset ajaa isommat Jumbo Jimit?  Niistä ei kai paljon muut kuin Unlimited-kuskit  tuntumaa saakaan.

----------


## lecce

> Miltä noi Unlimitedin jarrut tuntuu?  Ne taisi olla aika er kun muissa Dudeissa. Onko sopivan tuntuisesti joustava kuituohjaustanko?  Onko millaiset ajaa isommat Jumbo Jimit?  Niistä ei kai paljon muut kuin Unlimited-kuskit  tuntumaa saakaan.



 Minuakin kiinnostaa vastaukset näihin kysymyksiin. Oli Unlimited tilauksessa, mutta peruin keväällä. Nyt taas läski himoittais ja mietin kannattaako Unlimitedistä maksaa 600 euroa lisää karvalakkiin verrattuna.

----------


## ViliA

Itse tykkään jarruista ja niiden tuntumasta erittäin paljon mutta nämähän ovat makuasioita. itselläni on pyörissä avid elixir 7 ja läskissä nuo guide rs: ja mielestäni tuntuma molemmissa on parempi kun esim. shimanon xt:ssä. Renkaista en osaa kauheasti sanoa, koska en ole muilla ajanut. Testannut olen niin märässä kuin kuivassa kelissä ja pitoa löytyy kyllä ihan mukavasti mutta fiilis on että sellanen yleirengas tuo taitaa olla. Kovasti aina puhutaan läskirenkaiden selfsteeringistä mutta mielestäni tuo JJ on yllättävän tarkka  ja ketterä mutkissa, eikä siirtymätkään mitään tuskaa tosiaan ole. 
Painoa on itselläni n.84kg ja renkaissa .45/.50 eikä vanteille ole lyönyt. Pomputtaahan tuo hieman tasaisella mutta 25-30km/h ajaminen ainakin itsellä sujuu noilla paineilla.
Niinkuin tuossa ylempänä jo sanoin, että häviää kyllä täpärille, mutta monessa kohtaa vie voiton jäykkäperästä mukavuudellaan.
Lisätään vielä sananen tuosta 1X11 systeemistä. Maantiellä ajelin SRAM:n vaihteistolla ja tykkäsin kovasti. Nyt ensipuraisu maastossa tuottanut saman fiiliksen ja tuo 11 vaihdetta riittää kyllä mihinkä vaan. Vaihtaminen erittäin tarkkaa ja tunnokasta, me like

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^Aika paljon juurikin sellaiselta kuullostaa kuin speksien perusteella voi etukäteen arvata.  Siis aika pro-väline.  Ei varmasti rahat menneet hukkaan.  Ja päivitystarpeita, ainakaan kovin välttämättömiä, ei taida olla kuin juomapullotelineen kiinni ruuvaaminen.  Sitten voikin keskittyä ajamaan, vaikka useamminkin ja enemmänkin.

----------


## MutaMika

Omalla 9.0 sl bluto mallilla on nyt muutama satanen takana. Muuten vakio mutta xt polkimet ja sisurit keveemmät 13F mallit. Tuommoisena painaa 12.9kg. Tubeless pitää koittaa mutta nyt ei kerkeä. Lähtee tuommoisena kiertämääm Tahkoa pari kiekkaa fiilistellen.

Pyörä on kaikin puolin eläväisempi kuin Fatty joka mulla oli aiemmin. Liikkuu kevyen oloisesti ja kääntyykin terävästi. 

Tosiaan kovin etukenoa asentoa ei saa ellei ota itselle ppienehköä runkoa. Minä olen s ja m koon välissä ja m koossa sain tangon juuri ja juuri tarpeeksi alas vaikka en kovin xc asentoa suosikkaan. M tuntuu muuten oikealta koolta. Aiempi s koon fatty oli pienehkönä nahkea ajettava putkelta. Nyt ei ole sitä ongelmaa.

Renkaat tuntuu rullaavan mainiosti polulla ja soratiellä, mutta knardit joilla aiemmin ajoin oli paremmat asvaltilla. Vetopito renkaissa on hyvä ja voi mönkiä suonsilmienkin läpi voimaa käyttämällä. Mudassa huomasin että sivuttaispito karkasi yllättäen muutamaan otteeseen kaarteessa. Taisi kyllä olla paikkoja missä olisi tapahtunut muillakin renkailla. Osa renkaiden keveyttä on varmasti niiden kapeus. Ei ne oo oikeet 4 tuuman renkaat. Mutta varmasti lähes täydelliset kesä yleisrenkaat varsinkin bluto keulan kanssa. Talvelle pitää olla leveempää.

Tuo sl mallin satulatolppa oli pääsyy miksi valitsin sen enkä halvempaa mallia. Se tuntuukin hyvältä. Pientä joustoa on myös tolpassa taaksepäin, mikä tekee menosta pitkänpäälle helpompaa.

Hyvä pyörä. Tykkään ja suosittelen ainakin nykykokemuksen valossa. Katsotaan miten Tahkon jälkeen ☺

----------


## tmikko

> Omalla 9.0 sl bluto mallilla on nyt muutama satanen takana. Muuten vakio mutta xt polkimet ja sisurit keveemmät 13F mallit. Tuommoisena painaa 12.9kg. Tubeless pitää koittaa mutta nyt ei kerkeä. Lähtee tuommoisena kiertämääm Tahkoa pari kiekkaa fiilistellen.
> 
> Pyörä on kaikin puolin eläväisempi kuin Fatty joka mulla oli aiemmin. Liikkuu kevyen oloisesti ja kääntyykin terävästi. 
> 
> Tosiaan kovin etukenoa asentoa ei saa ellei ota itselle ppienehköä runkoa. Minä olen s ja m koon välissä ja m koossa sain tangon juuri ja juuri tarpeeksi alas vaikka en kovin xc asentoa suosikkaan. M tuntuu muuten oikealta koolta. Aiempi s koon fatty oli pienehkönä nahkea ajettava putkelta. Nyt ei ole sitä ongelmaa.
> 
> Renkaat tuntuu rullaavan mainiosti polulla ja soratiellä, mutta knardit joilla aiemmin ajoin oli paremmat asvaltilla. Vetopito renkaissa on hyvä ja voi mönkiä suonsilmienkin läpi voimaa käyttämällä. Mudassa huomasin että sivuttaispito karkasi yllättäen muutamaan otteeseen kaarteessa. Taisi kyllä olla paikkoja missä olisi tapahtunut muillakin renkailla. Osa renkaiden keveyttä on varmasti niiden kapeus. Ei ne oo oikeet 4 tuuman renkaat. Mutta varmasti lähes täydelliset kesä yleisrenkaat varsinkin bluto keulan kanssa. Talvelle pitää olla leveempää.
> 
> Tuo sl mallin satulatolppa oli pääsyy miksi valitsin sen enkä halvempaa mallia. Se tuntuukin hyvältä. Pientä joustoa on myös tolpassa taaksepäin, mikä tekee menosta pitkänpäälle helpompaa.
> ...



Hyvä juttu! Sitten meitä on ainakin kaksi 9.0:lla kahta kiekkaa kiertämässä (tai omalta osaltani enemmänkin yrittämässä).

 Allekirjoitan tolpan jouston hyödyt: Beargreasessa minulla on 27.2. kuitutolppa, joka on todella mukava ajaa. Duden Masterpiece on selkeästi epämukavampi, mutta nyt ei taida enää ehtiä asiaa korjata ennen Tahkoa. Jos jollakulla, joka on tulossa Tahkolle, on laadukas 27.2->30.9 shimmi joutavana, ostan pois! Olisi mukava saada vähän lisää joustoa taakse.

 -Mikko-

----------


## Kuntoilija

Omat kokemukset muutaman lenkin jälkeen Unlimited mallista verrokkina oma vanha On One Fatty. Allekirjoitan tuon edellä kerrotun Duden tuntuvan eläväisemmältä. Fattyn loivempi keulakulma tekee siitä junamaisemman tuntuisen, vaikka keulakulmassa on vain 0,5 asteen ero speksien mukaan. Duden keveyden verrattuna Fattyyn huomaa kyllä hyvin ajossa ja se saattaa olla myös yksi tekijä tuossa eläväisemmän tuntemuksessa. Ei Fattykaan huono ole.


Omat mitat 176/80 ja Dude kokoa M. Koko on hyvä ja en ottaisi kokoa s, vaikka Canyonin mitoitusohjelma niin taitaa suosittaa. Tanko ja satula on suunnilleen samalla tasolla, kun on yksi matala spaceri  stemmin alla. Vähän saisi tanko vielä alas, jos kääntäisi stemmin toisinpäin. Ajoasento on näin rennon letkeä ja sopii hyvin itselle. 

Kiekot/Gummit. Yhden sisurin vaihdon myötä sanon renkaan asettuvan todella helposti vanteelle, jopa metsässä käsipumpulla vrt. Fatty vanne. 4'8 tuumainen Jumbo Jim ei tunnu omaan ajoon kesällä liian leveältä. Rullaa hyvin paikassa kuin paikassa ja asfaltilla on huomattavasti hiljaisempi kun Floater. Mudassa on kyllä niljakas. Onneksi en pidä mudassa ajamisesta noin muutenkaan. Kun näistä kokemusta kertyy voi olla, että Jumbo Jim pysyy alla jatkossakin, mutta se on varma, että yli neljää tuumaa on koko myös kesällä.

Sramin Guide jarrut on hyvät. Tuntumaan ja tehoa on, eikä ole on/off tyyliset kuten ainakin Shimanon slx-jarrut. 

Sramin X01 1*11 vaihteet ovat loistavat ja sopivat hyvin läskipyörään. Näillä välityksillä menee pitkälle. 

E13 kammet ajavat tehtävänsä. Toivottavasti laakerit kestävät ja kammet irtoavat ilman dramatiikkaa kun on tarve. 

Fizikin Tundra satulasta on muutaman ja varsinkin eilisen 4h lenkin jälkeen tullut lempisatula. Jos tunne säilyy jatkossakin yhtä hyvänä harkitsen moisen ostamista myös maatiepyörään. 

Canyonin kuitu tanko ja Ergonin gripit ovat omiin käsiin hyvä yhdistelmä ja kädet kiittää.

Tyytyväinen olen hankintaan ja ei tarvitse päivittää Unlimited-malliin yhtään mitään, vaan tehdasspeksit istuvat minulle paremin kuin hyvin. Tämä läski jää kyllä taloon toimittamaan ainoan maastopyörän tointa, kun muista hankkiudutaan eroon tulevaisuudessa. Sen tietysti tuo kuiturunko aiheuttaa, että kivikossa ja kallioilla kikkaillessa miettii, että jos nyt lippaa. Eilen lippasin ja pyörin kalliota alas ja pyörä seurasi perässä. Vähän kylmäsi tarkistaa Duden vauriot. Onneksi ei muuta tullut kuin muutama pieni nirhauma kuitutankoon ja rengasrikko.

----------


## mvk_nurmi

Tänään ensimmäinen kunnon lenkki Dudella. Ystävän leikkaama video klik: http://youtu.be/Sn5G1Rq04yE


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Hieno video! Ois vaan saanu näkyä vähän enemmän Dudea...

----------


## vitsku

Hieno vilmi. Saispa oman jo.

----------


## Paulix

^^ melko color-coordinated combo videossa..

Oma L-kokoinen 9.0 SL UPSin kyydissä ETA keskivko.. 
vko23 luvattu, siirretty vko28 tiedustelujen jälkeen ja nyt sitten tuli toimitusvahvistuksia yllättäen.
Ei ole kyllä Canyonilla ERP ja CRM osaaminen hallinnassa.. toivottavasti R&D ja SupplyChain on..

----------


## Timppa H

> Tänään ensimmäinen kunnon lenkki Dudella. Ystävän leikkaama video klik: http://youtu.be/Sn5G1Rq04yE



Höh, eikä yhteislenkille tultu näyttämään  :Nolous:

----------


## mvk_nurmi

> Höh, eikä yhteislenkille tultu näyttämään



Aikataulutus ei oikein synkronoitunut 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## tmikko

Noniin, nyt on Dude testattu tositoimissa: 2 kierrosta Tahkoa kohtuu mutaisissa oloissa. Pyörä toimi hienosti ja oli mukava nähdä myös muita Dudeilijoita. Olitkohan MutaMika toisella 9.0:lla myös 120km ajamassa, muutama sana vaihdettiin Kinahmi1:lle kihnuttaessa? Nimimerkki ainakin sattui hyvin tämän vuoden Tahkolle!  :Leveä hymy: 

Muutamia huomioita: 
- n. 0,65bar paineilla pyörä rullasi vähintäänkin hyvin eikä ollut mitään ongelmia pysyä kapearenkaisten mukana siirtymillä (varsinkin, jos pääsi peesiin :P)
- Satulatolppa saisi tosiaan olla vähän joustavampi -> vaihtunee kuituiseen. Ei kuitenkaan ollut mikään iso juttu lopulta
- Useampaan kertaan litkutetut kiekot toimivat lopulta hienosti. Toimivaksi yhdistelmäksi seuloutui Clas Ohlsonin suojapeiteteippi teipattuna ihan reunasta reunaan eli myös hyllyjen päälle + Joe's No-Flats litkut
- Leveät renkaat pahimmillaan 50cm syvässä mudassa eivät oikein pärjänneet kapeille: läski jäi kellumaan mutapatjan päälle eikä saanut pitoa pohjasta. Muutenhan taas pitoa löytyi ja hymyillen katselin kivistä ja juurista kimpoilevia kanssakuskeja ;-)

 -Mikko-

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^"Satulatolppa... vaihtunee kuituiseen".  

Duden 9.0 SL:ssä taitaa olla Ritcheyn Flexologic tjsp ja Canyonilla on myös uusi kaksihaarainen joustava tolppa varaosana saatavana. Jossain Canyonin videossa katselin niin oli käytössä maantiepyörässä.  Varmaan joustaa muissakin fillareissa.  

Oletko kenties jompaa kumpaa em tolppaa harkitsemassa vai onko tiedossa joku muu sopivasti joustava tolppa?

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> ^"Satulatolppa... vaihtunee kuituiseen".  
> 
> Duden 9.0 SL:ssä taitaa olla Ritcheyn Flexologic tjsp ja Canyonilla on myös uusi kaksihaarainen joustava tolppa varaosana saatavana. Jossain Canyonin videossa katselin niin oli käytössä maantiepyörässä.  Varmaan joustaa muissakin fillareissa.  
> 
> Oletko kenties jompaa kumpaa em tolppaa harkitsemassa vai onko tiedossa joku muu sopivasti joustava tolppa?



Siinä kaksihaaraisessa on väärä halkaisija (27.2mm) ja liian lyhytkin se on maastofillariin. 

Ritcheytä näyttäisi saavan noin parilla sadalla eurolla. Nimi taitaa nykyisin olla "superlogic". 

https://www.bike-components.de/en/Ri...l-2015-p41878/

----------


## Kuntoilija

Se kaksi lehtinen "joustotolppa" on Ergonin tuotantoa ja vain maantiekäyttöön sopivaksi.

----------


## ubi

Kyllä tuota S25 VCLS 2.0 CF tolppaa on saatavilla myös 30,9 mm halkaisijalla ja on ihan "maastoluokiteltu". Tuleehan semmosta mukana esim. osaan CF SLX jäykkäperiä ja saa myös tilattua erikseen kun pyytää.

Maantiellä on tommonen 27,2 mm versio käytössä ja Dudekin olis tulossa tuolla 30,9 mm versiolla jos nyt joskus saisivat sen toimitettua...

----------


## bouncer

En tiedä kuuluuko tämä tänne, mutta oisko kellään oulun suunnassa L-kokoista Dude läskiä? Voisko päästä koe-ajamaan sitä, että tiedän onko se liian pieni/ iso mulle? Itellä on 21,5" trek alla nytten

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Kyllä tuota S25 VCLS 2.0 CF tolppaa on saatavilla myös 30,9 mm halkaisijalla ja on ihan "maastoluokiteltu". Tuleehan semmosta mukana esim. osaan CF SLX jäykkäperiä ja saa myös tilattua erikseen kun pyytää.
> 
> Maantiellä on tommonen 27,2 mm versio käytössä ja Dudekin olis tulossa tuolla 30,9 mm versiolla jos nyt joskus saisivat sen toimitettua...



Totanoinniin. Otitko yhteyttä aspaan vai kuinka sait tuon joustotolpan mukaan Duden tilaukseen?

Voisin ehkä tehdä saman tempun...

----------


## ubi

Aspan kautta hyvinkin. Sillä ei voi korvata perustoimitukseen kuuluvaa satulatolppaa, mutta voi ostaa lisäksi mukaan. Ei siis voinut tehdä samaa kuin joissain muissa malleissa, eli että saisi korvattavat tolpan hintahyvityksen.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Aspan kautta hyvinkin. Sillä ei voi korvata perustoimitukseen kuuluvaa satulatolppaa, mutta voi ostaa lisäksi mukaan. Ei siis voinut tehdä samaa kuin joissain muissa malleissa, eli että saisi korvattavat tolpan hintahyvityksen.



Kiitokset. Laitoin tiedustelun menemään.

----------


## Arnold-62

No niin. Tuli tehtyä ihan selvin päin tommonen Dude CF-9 Unlimitedin tilaus. Vissiin lie ajatus kypsynyt aika valmiiksi, kun lukasin täältä muutamakymmenen kommenttia, niin polte ylitti jarruvoiman,
ja piti painaa tilauksen vahvistusnappia... Samaan kyytiin xt:n lukkopolkimet ja se varakorvake. Ittellä on aikoinaan päitsillä rikottu polvi, joka ei tykkää jäykkäperistä, mutta eiköhän tää jousta sen
verran. En muuten tilannut läskiä kokeilematta, ajoin sellaisella sisällä 10 metriä.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Kiitokset. Laitoin tiedustelun menemään.



Taidat siis arvioida Canyonin S25 VCLS 2.0 CF (siis se kaksoishiilikuitulehtijousitolppa) paremmaksi kuin Flexologic, Superlogic yms putkimalliset kuitutolpat?   

Ainakin periaatteessa tuommoisiin lehtijousimaiseen rakenteeseen saadaan helpommin joustoa kuin putkimalliseen tolppaan.

Jututin jokunen päivä sitten Canyonin Suomen pään kaveria, Miika, jos oikein muistan ja kyselin tuosta tolpasta mm sitä että kun se näkyy videossa olevan maantiepyörässä ja niiden kuskit ei pääsääntöisesti ole isommasta päästä niin miten käy jos vaikka yli 90 kiloinen kuski sillä ajelee maastossa?  Miika kertoili että hän on juurikin n. 90 kg ja on ajanut cyclocrossilla jossa on tuo tolppa ja toimii hyvin ja joustaa sopivasti.

----------


## Antza44

Sitten on vielä se Syntacen P6 kuituna ja 9.0 SL Dudessakin tosiaan trail versio tuosta Ritcheyn kuitu tolpasta.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Taidat siis arvioida Canyonin S25 VCLS 2.0 CF (siis se kaksoishiilikuitulehtijousitolppa) paremmaksi kuin Flexologic, Superlogic yms putkimalliset kuitutolpat?   
> 
> Ainakin periaatteessa tuommoisiin lehtijousimaiseen rakenteeseen saadaan helpommin joustoa kuin putkimalliseen tolppaan.
> 
> Jututin jokunen päivä sitten Canyonin Suomen pään kaveria, Miika, jos oikein muistan ja kyselin tuosta tolpasta mm sitä että kun se näkyy videossa olevan maantiepyörässä ja niiden kuskit ei pääsääntöisesti ole isommasta päästä niin miten käy jos vaikka yli 90 kiloinen kuski sillä ajelee maastossa?  Miika kertoili että hän on juurikin n. 90 kg ja on ajanut cyclocrossilla jossa on tuo tolppa ja toimii hyvin ja joustaa sopivasti.



Arvioin sen niin kiinnostavaksi, että voisi kokeilla :-)

Tuon lehtijousivirityksen painoraja maantiefillareissa ja cycloissa on ymmärtääkseni jossakin sadan kilon tietämillä. Pitää vielä kysäistä tarkempaa infoa, paljonko se on maastokäytössä. Rajoilla mennään...

----------


## MutaMika

> Noniin, nyt on Dude testattu tositoimissa: 2 kierrosta Tahkoa kohtuu mutaisissa oloissa. Pyörä toimi hienosti ja oli mukava nähdä myös muita Dudeilijoita. Olitkohan MutaMika toisella 9.0:lla myös 120km ajamassa, muutama sana vaihdettiin Kinahmi1:lle kihnuttaessa? Nimimerkki ainakin sattui hyvin tämän vuoden Tahkolle! 
>  -Mikko-



Minähän se olin. Ja mutaa sai tosiaan könytä. Hyvin toimi kyllä pyörä. Erityisen hyvä oli noilla vakio renkaillakin nousta hieman teknisempiä ja mutaisia nousuja kun vetopitoa riitti.

Yllätti myös renkaiden rullaavuus n 0,7 paineilla. Tiepätkillä pysyi kapearenkaisten kyydissä aika hyvin yli 30 vauhdeillakin. Peesissä sai lopetella polkemista ja jopa jarrutella alamäessä. Peesihyöty oli isompi kuin mitä tappio paksujen renkaiden vierintävastuksesta.

Mulla jäi toka kiekalla Eskolassa homma kesken vauhdin hyydyttyä kinahmin päällä. Olin kevyesti sairastellut muutaman illan niin päätin että heti kun ei enää kulje ja tunnu ookoolta niin lopetan. Pyörästä ei jäänyt kyllä kiinni...

Ootko laittanut muuten teippien alle jotain tavaraa että renkaan saa nousemaan vanteelle helpommin? Nuo Jimit on niin löysät renkaat että hankala nähdä miten ne saa nousemaan vanteelle tubeleksena...

Mulla on semmoinen kaksihaarainen Ergon tolppa (sama kuin canyonin) maantiepyörässä ja se on joustavampi selkeesti kuin tuo 9.0sl mukana tullut Ritchey. Ritcheyn joustoa ei ajaessa huomaa välittömästi. Mutta kyllä se selkeesti elää silti kun penkkiä painelee omalla painolla ja varmasti siitä on apua pitkällä matkalla.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Toi kaksoishiilikuitulehtijousitolppa on kiinnostava.  Mukava kuulla että sulla toimii.  

Ne kun ei ole säädettäviä vaan on jollekin painoalueelle suunniteltu niin jos kehtaa udella, miten painava olet?

Muuten, osoittaa harkintakykyä kun ymmärtää keskeyttää kisan jos fiilis ei ole hyvä ja varsinkin kun takana on jotain sairastelua.  Kaikki ei sitä osaa ja seuraava palveluspaikka on sitten huonolla tuurilla maakuuntelujoukoissa.

----------


## tmikko

> Minähän se olin. Ja mutaa sai tosiaan könytä. Hyvin toimi kyllä pyörä. Erityisen hyvä oli noilla vakio renkaillakin nousta hieman teknisempiä ja mutaisia nousuja kun vetopitoa riitti.
> 
> Yllätti myös renkaiden rullaavuus n 0,7 paineilla. Tiepätkillä pysyi kapearenkaisten kyydissä aika hyvin yli 30 vauhdeillakin. Peesissä sai lopetella polkemista ja jopa jarrutella alamäessä. Peesihyöty oli isompi kuin mitä tappio paksujen renkaiden vierintävastuksesta.
> 
> Mulla jäi toka kiekalla Eskolassa homma kesken vauhdin hyydyttyä kinahmin päällä. Olin kevyesti sairastellut muutaman illan niin päätin että heti kun ei enää kulje ja tunnu ookoolta niin lopetan. Pyörästä ei jäänyt kyllä kiinni...
> 
> Ootko laittanut muuten teippien alle jotain tavaraa että renkaan saa nousemaan vanteelle helpommin? Nuo Jimit on niin löysät renkaat että hankala nähdä miten ne saa nousemaan vanteelle tubeleksena...
> 
> Mulla on semmoinen kaksihaarainen Ergon tolppa (sama kuin canyonin) maantiepyörässä ja se on joustavampi selkeesti kuin tuo 9.0sl mukana tullut Ritchey. Ritcheyn joustoa ei ajaessa huomaa välittömästi. Mutta kyllä se selkeesti elää silti kun penkkiä painelee omalla painolla ja varmasti siitä on apua pitkällä matkalla.



En laittanut mitään tavaraa teippien alle (paitsi jesarista tehdyn "vannenauhan"). Aika monta kertaa tuli harjoiteltua renkaan nostoa ennen Tahkoa ja se onnistuu, joko 
a) nostamalla sisurilla rengas ylös ja sen jälkeen varovasti poistamalla sisuri niin, että toinen reuna renkaasta jää vanteelle tai
b) käyttämällä jotain kuormaliinaa tai vastaavaa renkaan ympärillä, joka kiristää rengasta vannetta vasten. 

Näiden jälkeen nousee kompuralla ihan ok.

Laitoin äsken Miikalle kyselyä kaksihaaratolpasta. On se kyllä melko heiveröisen näköinen, mutta jos on speksattu maastoon, niin kai sitä uskaltaa kokeilla?  :Hymy:  Oma hiilariverrokki on Spessun 27.2mm setback, joka on mukavan letku. Ei siis tosiaan Dudeen käy ilman shimmiä, mieluummin ottaisin suoraan käypäsen.

-Mikko-

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

Vähän on Kanjonin prosesseissa klappia. Tälle viikolle tilausvahvistuksen mukaan luvattu zygä (9.0) tulee ilmeisesti vasta viikolla 31. 

Nooh... talveksi minä sitä olinkin hankkimassa, mutta olisihan sitä ollut kiva vähän kesälläkin kokeilla.

----------


## star trek

Tälle viikolle myös luvattiin (8.0) ja eilen laitettu tulemaan, nyt tanskassa :Cool:

----------


## Cyntti

Noniin, oma dude odottaisi kotona. Halvempi blutolla varustettu, tosin tällä hetkellä olen espanjan paahtavan auringon alla. En tiedä kumpaa odottaa enemmän, duden näkemistä vai loman jatkumista. 

Enää 6 päivää  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Vähän on Kanjonin prosesseissa klappia. Tälle viikolle tilausvahvistuksen mukaan luvattu zygä (9.0) tulee ilmeisesti vasta viikolla 31.



Et ole ainoa. Kaverin 9.0 Unlimitedin toimitus piti olla viikolla 28 ja siirtyi myös viikolle 31.  No, "hiljaa hyvä tulee" taitaa olla Canyonin motto.

----------


## petev

Tuleeko noihin bluto malleihin jäykkä keula myös mukana ?

----------


## IncBuff

> Tuleeko noihin bluto malleihin jäykkä keula myös mukana ?



Ei.

----------


## Paulix

Kyllä hymyilyttää lyhyen ensilenkin jälkeen. (9.0 SL)

+ Bluto kevyessä rungossa.. toihan on ihan lentokone  :Leveä hymy: 
+ JumboJimit rullaa mukavasti ja pitoakin on kapealäskiksi mukavasti.
+ Hiilaritolppa ottaa terävyydet pois mukavasti.
+ Hieman erikoisen näköinen Fizikin satulakin on hyvin päin persettä.
+ matkalaukkuvaaka arpoi lukemia 12.8 - 13.4 väliltä, L-runko ja Truvativin flätit paikallaan
+ XT takavaihtajan kitkakiristin tjsp onkin ihan fixu kexintö..
- XT jarrut ei ole mitenkään erinomaisen tuntuiset. Ei eroa SLX:ään ainakaan
- tanko tuntui aika leveältä. No kai siihen tottuu.
- keskiökorkeus aika matala. Petaalit hakkaa kiviin taas eri tavalla mitä entisellä läskillä.

Mut vahva tykkää ja hymiö joka tapauksessa!
(Läskihistoria: On-One -> 9:zero:7 -> Dude)



EDIT: ja tänään tuli tilausvahvistus vielä myöhästymishyvityksestä.
Ihan OK tuntuvat hoitavan hommansa

----------


## Antza44

> Noniin, oma dude odottaisi kotona. Halvempi blutolla varustettu, tosin tällä hetkellä olen espanjan paahtavan auringon alla. En tiedä kumpaa odottaa enemmän, duden näkemistä vai loman jatkumista. 
> 
> Enää 6 päivää



Pistä osote, niin voin käydä koeponnistamassa onko hyvä ja, jos on huono, ni voin pitää, niin saat loma rauhan :Vink: . Kiva, kun meidän kotikonnuilla läskit lisääntyy, niin saadaan talvipolut pidettyä kunossa :Hymy: .

----------


## Sant

"Hyvä asiakkaamme,

 Joudumme valitettavasti ilmoittamaan, että tuotannon kapasiteettiongelmien seurauksena tilauksesi toimitus viivästyy aikaisemmin ilmoittamastamme. Uusi toimitusviikko tehtaalta on 31.

 Olemme pahoillamme myöhästyksestä ja asian tiedottamisen viivästymisestä.

Ystävällisin terveisin,

Canyon Finland"


"Tilauksesi luovutetaan huolitsijallemme seuraavan 48 tunnin aikana.

Toimituksen alkaessa saat sähköpostiisi lähetyksen seuraamisen mahdollistavan seurantanumeron.

Toivomme sinun nauttivan uudesta Canyon-tuotteestasi!

Ystävällisin terveisin,
Canyon Team"


Melko vakuuttavaa toimintaa Canyonilta, molemmat viestit kuitenkin lähetetty neljän tunnin sisällä kyseisessä järjestyksessä. Dude 8.0 siis tulossa...

----------


## star trek

Ettei olisi palaute pelkästään negatiivista niin voi se homma toimiakin, meillä alkuperäinen toimitusviikko 27 siis tämä, maanantaina tuli ilmoitus että pyörä lähetetty ja tänään se tuodaan ovelle.

----------


## Sant

Alkuperäisen toimitusviikon mukaisesti tuo on itselle saapumassa, että pisteet siitä Canyonille. Ei vain hirmuisesti herätä luottamusta nämä arpomiset ja päinvastaiset viestit toimituksen tilasta saman päivän sisällä.

----------


## LJL

> "Hyvä asiakkaamme,
> 
>  Joudumme valitettavasti ilmoittamaan, että tuotannon kapasiteettiongelmien seurauksena tilauksesi toimitus viivästyy aikaisemmin ilmoittamastamme. Uusi toimitusviikko tehtaalta on 31.
> 
>  Olemme pahoillamme myöhästyksestä ja asian tiedottamisen viivästymisestä.
> 
> Ystävällisin terveisin,
> 
> Canyon Finland"



Appiukko oli saanut ton saman viestin eilen, 8.0:n tilaushetkellä näytti viikkoa 28... Toivottavasti toi jälkimmäinen viesti tulisi hänellekin aikaisemmin  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

No nyt se 48h toimitusilmoitus oli tullut!!  :Leveä hymy:  Eli ihan sama juttu kuin Santilla.

Appiukkeli kysyi kumpi ilmoitus pitää paikkansa, ja vastaus oli:

"Saimme viivästyslistan lähetettyä muutaman päivän myöhässä ja tuotanto oli sillä välin pystynyt onneksi kirimään viivästyksiä pienemmiksi. Pyörä on lähdössä tehtaalta tänään."

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Tuon lehtijousivirityksen painoraja maantiefillareissa ja cycloissa on ymmärtääkseni jossakin sadan kilon tietämillä. Pitää vielä kysäistä tarkempaa infoa, paljonko se on maastokäytössä. Rajoilla mennään...



Virallista tietoa: maastohiilikuitulehtijousijoustosatulatolpan painoraja on 120 kiloa. Ilmestyy tarvikepuolelle myyntiin joskus lähitulevaisuudessa. Juuri nyt varasto on tyhjä.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

No ei se sitten mikään ihan rimpula voi olla kun käy noinkin isoille kuskeille.  Toisaalta, kun kyseessä on jousi jonka taivutusvastus luultavasti suurenee lineaarisesti eikä mitään säätöjä taida olla niin voi olla jousto huomattavasti pienempi vaikka 60-70kg kuskin alla. Eli isommat kaverit saa paremmat joustot;-)

Kun noita alkaa saamaan niin on kyllä kiinnostava juttu.  Voi oikeasti olla hyvä.  Täytyy pistää ostoslistalle.

----------


## Tapiol65

Oman Duden pitäisi saapua ensi viikolla, joten polttelee jo. Millaisilla rengaspaineilla ajelet?

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Kannattaa varata vähän aikaa, keittää kahvit  ja valita alafoorumi:Renkaat -> Suuri Fatbike rengaskeskustelu

Tuon kun lukee pariin kertaan läpi(itsekin, ja moni muukin varmasti näin tehnyt) niin löytää vastauksia ja vaihtoehtoja ym enemmän kuin koskaan osaisi kysyä. 

Paineet on kovin monesta muuttujasta kiinni. Aloita vaikka 0,6bar taakse ja 0,5 eteen. Ajamalla&kokeilemalla selviää lisää.

----------


## Tapiol65

> Kannattaa varata vähän aikaa, keittää kahvit  ja valita alafoorumi:Renkaat -> Suuri Fatbike rengaskeskustelu
> 
> Tuon kun lukee pariin kertaan läpi(itsekin, ja moni muukin varmasti näin tehnyt) niin löytää vastauksia ja vaihtoehtoja ym enemmän kuin koskaan osaisi kysyä. 
> 
> Paineet on kovin monesta muuttujasta kiinni. Aloita vaikka 0,6bar taakse ja 0,5 eteen. Ajamalla&kokeilemalla selviää lisää.



Joo, niin oli tarkoituskin, mutta Jumbo Jimien paineista on ollut vähän eripuraa ja jotkut sanovat ettei rullaisi kovin hyvin 0,4 - 0,5 barin paineilla kuten monet muut läskärirenkaat. No ensi viikolla Duden pitäisi jo olla ensimmäistä ajoa varten valmiina, joten eiköhän se saada kulkemaan ihan kohtuu hyvin ;-)

----------


## ViliA

Itsellä painoa 83-84kg ja paineet renkaissa aika tarkkaan 0.47/0.55. Renkaat siis nuo 4.8 JJ:t,hyvältä tuntuu metsässä ja tasasellakin pääsee 30km/h

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Itsellä painoa 83-84kg ja paineet renkaissa aika tarkkaan 0.47/0.55. Renkaat siis nuo 4.8 JJ:t,hyvältä tuntuu metsässä ja tasasellakin pääsee 30km/h



Noi 4.8" Jumbo Jimit on kiinnostavat renkaat.  Niitä vaan on aika harvassa.  Kun ehdit niin voisitko mitata paljonko on halkaisija noilla renkailla?  Siis kun filo on vaikka tallin lattialla suorassa niin kuinka korkea on kumi lattiasta mitaten.  On varmaan jonkun verran korkeammat kuin 4".

Varmaan kuitukeula ja toi isompi JJ yhdessä antaa mukavan tuntuman?  Eikä taida Unlimitedissä muutenkaan paljoa olla parannettavaa?

Niin alas ei ole tullut paineita laskettua että olisi JJ alkanut rullaamaan huonosti.  Ennen jo kolisee vanteille.  Ehkä kevyet kuskit voi tämmöisen ilmiön paremmin tunnistaa.

----------


## mvk_nurmi

Olen kokeillut Dudea 4.8" JumboJimeillä pari lenkkiä. Ensimmäisellä lenkillä kosteassa metsässä olivat uutuuttaan (?) liukkaat. Paineita 0,5. Toisella lenkillä edessä/takana 0,45/0,5 toimivat paremmin - sivuttaispito ei vakuuttanut. Kolmannella lenkillä painetta 0,60/0,65 joka oli liikaa kivikkopolulla ajeluun, koska rengas pomppi kivien päällä - rullasi kyllä hyvin kovalla alustalla. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^Kyllä 4" Jumbo Jimissäkin sivuttaispito vähän loppuu kesken jos alla on reilusti märkää. Ihan niinkuin saksalaislehden testissäkin sanottiin että oikein hyvä gummi kun pysytään kuivissa oloissa.

Mites muuten Unlimited tuntuu?  Riittääkö 1x11 hyvin?  Geometria taitaa olla sellainen että tuottaa hiukan pystymmän ajoasennon vakiona?

----------


## Antza44

^Totta hitossa riittää Sramin 1x11 pakka 10/42 ja, jos kovempaa haluaa 28 etu rieskaa on vara isontaa vielä ja löysäpää riittää vielä silti. Tuolla Sheldoni kalkulaattorilla on hyvä verrata välityksiä http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gears/

Ps. 32 ovulaatio 10 pakka 11-42laajennettuna riittää jo möyrimisiin ja reippaisiin siirtymiin. Nyt normi 11/36 pakka, niin kauan, kun uuden 11/42 11x XT:n saa kaupasta.

----------


## mvk_nurmi

Kyllä 1x11 tosiaan riittää oikein hyvin. Kuten Antza44 jo kirjoittikin niin edessä voisi hyvin käyttää 30-piikkkistä takaamaan kovemmat "huiput". 
Mulla on M-kokoisessa pyörässä satulatolppa sen verran korkealla pitkien jalkojen takia, että en kyllä sanoisi ajoasentoa pystyksi. Ensimmäisten lenkkien perusteella toimiva peli. Ohjaus tuntuu samanlaiselta kuin Salsan Beargrese. Omaan makuuni Spessun Fatboy oli ohjaustuntumaltaan miellyttävämpi. 
Ajatuksissa on ollut, että voisi kokeilla keulalle Blutoa. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## oldoc

9.0 Unlimited ensimmäinen läskini ja yleensäkin nousin ensimmäistä kertaa läskin satulaan. Kolmen lenkin kokemuksella S-koko on juuri oikea tällaiselle 171cm/82 cm "hujopille". Stemmin tosin vaihdoin 6cm->9cm ja 8cm -17 asteen mutka on vielä tilauksessa. Spacerit poistin stemmin alta. Satulatolpan vaihdoin kuituiseen 2,5 cm setbackilla. Suoralla tolpalla satulaa ei saa riittävän taakse.
4,8" JJ:t ovat oikeasti 110 mm (4,3") nappulasta nappulaan ja 105 mm kyljistä 0,3 barin paineella. Minun ajoon niiden pito on ollut riittävä. Vähäisen testauskokemukseni mukaan 0,3 etu ja 0,4 taka ovat ehdottomat maksimipaineet maastossa. Muutoin ajo on epämukavaa pomppimista. Matalammillakin olen kokeillut, mutta sitten alkaa kolista vanteille. Kuskin painokin on <70 kg. Kiekot ovat vielä aivan orkkiskunnossa. Kevyemmät sisurit tilasin. 
Shimanoon tottuneelle Sramin liipasin on huono. Instabiili hiihtäjän peukalo vaivaantuu jo parin tunnin ajosta. Tilasinkin gripparin.
Guide RS jarrut vaikuttavat erinomaisilta. Ne ovat tehokkaat ja tunnokkaat.
Leveä ohjaustanko vaatii totuttelua, mutta oikeastaan se taitaa olla hyvä. Jos polulla sopii puiden välistä. Kuituisena se vaikuttaa vaimentavan sopivasti.
Viikon ajokokemuksen perusteella en ole kaivannut joustokeulaa.
Ketjuohjurin ajattelin poistaa. Onkohan se tarpeellinen? Jatkossa tulee hankittua todennäköisesti 32 hampainen ovaaliratas eteen.
1x11 riittää minun ajoihini hyvin. Pienet välitykset riittävät jyrkinpiinkiin ylämäkiin ja myötämäessä ehdin vielä polkeakin 40 km/h vauhdissa pienimmällä takarattaalla. Välillä pitää kyllä hakea sopivaa välitystä, kun välityssuhteen muutos takapakan lehtien välillä on aika iso. 
Kaikkiaan Dude on ollut erinomainen ostos. Vaimokin totesi koelenkin jälkeen, että se on "hyvän mielen pyörä"  :Hymy:

----------


## petev

Onko tuolta Canyonin sivulta häipynyt se kohta missä näkee arvioidun toimituspäivän ? Sormi hapuilee tilausnappia, mutta olis kiva nähdä kuinka kauan pitää odotella enkä kyllä löydä tuota tietoa mistään.

----------


## IncBuff

Kun painaa sitä ostoskoriin nappia niin aukeaa uusi näkymä, josta voi valita runkokoon ja näkee arvioidun toimitusviikon.

----------


## mvk_nurmi

Mä poistin omastani ketjuohjurin kun kokosin pyörää. Miksiköhän se ylipäätään on laitettu . Mulla ei 1x11 kokoonpanoista ole vielä tähän mennessä ketju hypännyt vaikka ei ohjuria ole ollutkaan. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Vaikuttaisi toi 4.8 Jumbo Jim olevan eri mitoin verrattuna pienempään 4" että tulee reunanappulat sentään kaksi ja puoli milliä kylkiä ulommas. Vähän jo suojaavat kylkiä. Pienemmässä 80mm vanteella ehkä jotain vajaa milli.  

Etuvaihtajan puuttumisesta johtuvaa isompaa porrastusta vaihteiden riittämisessä enempi tarkoitin.  Omassa (Felt) 2x10:ssä on edessä 24/38 ja jos kyllä tuolla 24:kin usein vauhdin riittämisen puolesta tulee toimeen. Tietty yksi vaihtaja, vähemmän sämpläämistä, varmaan kun oppii niin parempi on kun 2x10.

Ei pitäisi lukea tämmöistä topikkia.  Alkaa tuntua että pakko tilata itellekin Unlimited.  L-kokoa taitaa vielä olla saatavissa.

----------


## Sant

Tänään UPS toimitti tapansa mukaan mitään ilmoittamatta ja seurantaa päivittämättä paketin ovelle... 30km koeajolenkki 8.0:lla takana ja melko hieno peli kyllä kyseessä, positiivinen yllätys kyllä kuinka kevyelle nostaa ja ajaa tuo tuntuu jo vakio kuosissa.  Karvalakki mallissa itseä jäi häiritsemään XT Shadow vaihtajan ketjujen hakkaus ja melko onnettomat Shimano BR-M447 jarrut. Shadow + vaihtaja lähtee tilaukseen ja Shimanojen tilalle vaihtuu tallissa ylimääräisenä pyörivät Formula T1:t.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Aiai,  omaani odottelen saapuvan viikolla 31 ja päivitysosat on jo valmiina jolla tavoitellaan alle 11kg painoa...

----------


## Cyntti

Noniin, läski kasassa. Kyllä lämmittää mieltä  :Hymy:

----------


## LJL

Appiukkeli sai tänään omansa (8.0).. Tilaushetken aikataulu piti. Pitää varmaan kohta käydä anoppilassa  :Hymy:

----------


## Tapiol65

Oma täsmälleen samanlainen näytti eilen olevan tanskanmaalla matkalla määränpäähänsä, joten päästään varmaankin kasailemaan huomenna;-)

----------


## deee

Jotenkin rumasti/häiritsevästi menee tuo takajarrun kaapeli. Pisti silmään jo vapaa-ajanmessuilla vai mikä olikaan. Eikö sitä olis voitu vetää rungon ja chainstayn sisältä.

----------


## Cyntti

> Jotenkin rumasti/häiritsevästi menee tuo takajarrun kaapeli. Pisti silmään jo vapaa-ajanmessuilla vai mikä olikaan. Eikö sitä olis voitu vetää rungon ja chainstayn sisältä.



Tätä samaa mietin itsekkin, luulisi että valmistuksesta olisi ollut helppoa hoitaa se sisäkautta. Varmaan tähänkin löytyy joku selitys, mutta nyt taidan nautiskella vain ajosta ja murehtia myöhemmin  :Hymy:  

Hieman erilaista menoa kuin maantierassilla, ja renkaiden leveys aiheutti pientä hilpeyttä. En siis kuvitellut että olisi ihan noin leveät.

----------


## janne kuivakangas

Törkeän hieno 👍 😍 Hilpeitä kilsoja🚲👍☺

Lähetetty minun SM-T335 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ubi

Niin, sen Rude haarukan A2C on 495 mm eli vastaa 100 mm Blutoa noin 16 % sagillä.

Omat BR2250 kiekot pyöräytin tubelessiksi Sun Ringlen 78 mm leveällä teipillä, johon taustapuolelle nykäisin mustaa jesaria kevennysreikien kohdalle. Painelin teipin nätisti paikoilleen ja annoin yön ajan sisurien vielä painaa teippiä muotoonsa. Tänään otin sisurit pois ja laitoin litkut tilalle. 4.8" LiteSkin JJ piti ihan tosissaan vääntää vanteelta alas kun otin sisurit pois. Tubeless-teippi tulee siis ihan vanteen hyllyille asti ja tekee kumin ja vanteen sovituksen mukavan tiukaksi. JJ napsahtelivat vanteille kuin muutkin asentelemani tubeless-kumit kun kompuralla hiukan avitti. Kyljetkään eivät tihku litkua, kuten vaikka Rocket Ronit aikanaan.

Ihan luottavaisin fiiliksiin lähdetään katsomaan, että miten kauan tätä iloa nyt sitten kestää.

----------


## IncBuff

> Jotenkin rumasti/häiritsevästi menee tuo takajarrun kaapeli. Pisti silmään jo vapaa-ajanmessuilla vai mikä olikaan. Eikö sitä olis voitu vetää rungon ja chainstayn sisältä.



Olisi varmaan, mutta sitten kun haluaa jarrut vaihtaa niin ilmaushommiksi menee ja pitää läträillä nesteiden kanssa. Itselleni ehdoton plus kaikki pintavedot.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Pikkasen elää tuo toimitusaika, ensin piti olla vko 23, sitten 28, sitten 31 ja nyt tuli ilmoitus että on jo lähetetty eli kuitenkin vko 28. No sopii mulle!

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Pikkasen elää tuo toimitusaika, ensin piti olla vko 23, sitten 28, sitten 31 ja nyt tuli ilmoitus että on jo lähetetty eli kuitenkin vko 28. No sopii mulle!



En pistäisi minäkään tuollaista ilmoitusta pahakseni...

----------


## Jatasa

Läskikuume nousi niin kovasti, että allekirjoittanut joutui eilen taipumaan ja tilaukseen lähti Dude 9.0sl L-koossa. Tänään tuli tilausvahvistus jossa lupailtiin pyörää viikolle 31. En kyllä pidättele hengitystäni, että tuo toteutuisi.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## J.Kottenberg

^^Lohjalainen:  Oletko päättänyt hankkia aiempana puheena olleen "kaksoishiilikuitulehtijousitolpan"? Tällä hetkellä niitä ei kai saa mutta saitko vihiä toimitusajasta?

Juttelin yhden pyörämiehen kanssa tolpista ja hän sanoi mielipiteenään että putkimallisten tolppien, siis hiilarit, jousto on luokkaa millejä.  Kyllä sekin vähän auttaa. 
Mutta Canyonin mallissa puhutaan jo luokkaa kymmenistä milleistä.  Ei sekään täpäriläskin perän joustoja tee mutta pystyy oikeasti jo huomattavaan joustoon.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> ^^Lohjalainen:  Oletko päättänyt hankkia aiempana puheena olleen "kaksoishiilikuitulehtijousitolpan"? Tällä hetkellä niitä ei kai saa mutta saitko vihiä toimitusajasta?



Kyllä mää ajattelin sellaisen hankkia, jahka tulee myyntiin. Aikataulusta ei ole mitään tarkempaa tietoa. "Syksymmällä". 

No, nythän on jo syksy...

----------


## ubi

Mulla tuli tuo S25 tolppa Duden mukana ja toiminta on hyvin pitkälti sitä samaa kuin maantiepuolen vastaavissa Canyon/Ergon tolpissa. Eli jos on sellaisilla ajanut, niin tietää mitä tilatessa saa.

Joustoa löytyy kyllä selvästi enemmän kuin "muutama milli", mutten ehkä puhuisi kyllä kymmenistäkään milleistä. Käsin notkuttelemalla ehkä noin 10 mm. Vaikea sanoa paljonko sitten todellinen liike on tällaisen reilun 70 kg kuskin alla, mutta kyllä sen ajossa huomaa ja ihan vaan positiivisesti.

----------


## Tapiol65

Oma Dude saapui tänään ja kasasin sen muutama tunti sitten. Sellainen kysymys muille Pluto- versioiden omistajille, että omassa haarukassa tuntuu pieni klappi, kun nostan keulan ilmaan, joten onko joku huomannut saman ja onko ideoita miten saan sen poistettua vai onko haarukassa häikkää?

----------


## lecce

Kiristä kävyn ruuvi ennen stemmin ruuveja.

----------


## Antza44

^^Eli ohjainlaakeri kiristetään ohjainputkenpäässä olevan korkin pultista. Ensin välys pois sillä ohjainlaakerista ja sitten vasta stemmin pultit kiristetään.

----------


## Ski

Moro, hirvee trendi on tää Canyon  :Hymy: 
Monellako ollu joku muu ja nyt Cänion.
Vertailuja sitte kehiin. 
Hyvä että ne saapui vihdoin.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Monellako ollu joku muu ja nyt Cänion.
> Vertailuja sitte kehiin.



Ensin oli (on vieläkin ajossa mökillä) suomen ensimmäisiä On One Fattyjä vuodelta -12 ja nyt sitten ajossa Dude Unlimited.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Moro, hirvee trendi on tää Canyon



Myyvät kuituläskiä lelumiinisen hinnalla ja härveli pärjää myös testeissä. Kyllähän se joitakin kansanryhmiä puhuttelee ja jopa kiihottaa. 

Virman logistiikka vähän mättää, mutta jos sieltä kulkine syksyksi tulee, pitänee olla tyytyväinen. Syksyllä hinnat nousevat, joillakin kilpailijoilla ilmeisesti jopa 20%.

----------


## elasto

Mahtuuko Dudeen taakse Bud alkuperäisellä vanteella jos kiekko on kiinni siellä taaemmissa dropeissa?

----------


## Kuntoilija

Kyllä luultavasti mahtuu, kun Jumbo Jimissä koossa 4,8" jää tilaa vielä reilusti.

----------


## elasto

Eikö se 4,8" Jumbo Jimi ole kokoluokkaa muiden valmistajien 4"? Eli kokoeroa Budiin on jo reilusti. Se 4" Jumbo Jimi taas on lähinnä joku 26+ renkula.

Faktaa tahtoisin jos joku on jo kokeillut.

----------


## Kuntoilija

No, on tuo Jumbo Jim vähän alimittainen 4'8" kumiksi. Joku on sen mitannut 100 mm vanteella 112 mm leveäksi, itse en ole mitannut. Silmämääräisesti ja muistiin perustuen (toinen filo toisaalla)  4" Floater on kaikin puolin pienempi gummi. 
Kyllä raamissa on takuulla tilaa oikealle 4'8" gumille, sen verran paljon on tilaa niin leveys kuin korkeus suunnassa.

----------


## Tapiol65

Siis haarukka kiinnitetty oikein, mutta Pluton "jaloissa" pieni klappi, kun nostan keulan ilmaan.

----------


## Cherokee

> Eikö se 4,8" Jumbo Jimi ole kokoluokkaa muiden valmistajien 4"? Eli kokoeroa Budiin on jo reilusti. Se 4" Jumbo Jimi taas on lähinnä joku 26+ renkula.
> 
> Faktaa tahtoisin jos joku on jo kokeillut.



Nyt siis faktatietoa: Duden orkkisvanteella (80mm) 4 tuuman JJ on 95mm leveä 0,37 paineella, siis varsinainen rengas, näppylöiden mukaan hieman leveempi. Silmään tuo 4 tuumanen on oikein miehekäs.

----------


## Kuntoilija

> Siis haarukka kiinnitetty oikein, mutta Pluton "jaloissa" pieni klappi, kun nostan keulan ilmaan.



Missä klappi ? Alajalkojen ja keulaputken liitoksessa eli kruunussa vai  alajalat heiluvat sivulle ja/tai eteen ja taakse kun niitä vääntään  ? Tekeekö  saman kun keula on maassa ja jarru kiinni nytkyttää keulaa ?

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Fak, ei tullut Dude viikonlopuks, seurannan mukaan ei ole liikkunut 1 1/2 vuorokauteen mihinkään Tanskasta mutta ei taida olla ihan reaaliaikainen tuo seuranta?

----------


## Jukkis

^ Olis kannattanut tuoda Tanskasta ajamalla, olis jo Suomessa 


Tapatalkista iKälättimellä

----------


## MRa

^Joskus paketti näkyy esim postin seurannassa jo Suomessa vaikka kuriirin seurannassa olis viellä maailmalla.  Siis tilanteessa jossa siirtyy loppumatkaksi Postin hoteisiin.

Aiheeseen, viime talvena tilasin jo Felt:n DD:n.  Feltin kikkailujen takia peruin sen tilauksen.  Nyttemmin kun oon kokemuksia lukenu totesin, että ei kiinnostakaan enää.  Tänään lähti sisään tilaus Dude:sta.  

Kovat on odotukset.  Eka fat.  Dude:ssa (ja Felt:ssä) ensisijaisesti värinöitä aiheutti tod näk fattyjen standardeiksi muodostuvat mitat esim navoissa.  Saa nähdä kuinka Canyon:n logistiikka sit toimii, pääseekö ensilumille (olettaen ettei tuu kesäkuukausien aikaan tääl eteläs).  Saa nähdä myös jääkö SC Blur LT jatkossa talliin...

----------


## Tapiol65

Klappi hävisi ekan lenkin jälkeen, joten en tiedä mistä johtui. Duden ketteryys todella yllätti eikä OTB myöskään tunnu edes mahdolliselta vaikka minkälaista jyrkännettä päästelisi alas. Todella positiivinen yllätys jopa S-Works Stumppiin verrattuna.

----------


## Läskimasa

Mistä se tulee painoero tällaseen hiilikuituläskiin verrattuna tavallisempaan, vaikkapa liki 15 kg:n Fatboyhyn? Duden runko painaa vain reilun 500 g vähempi mitä Fatboyn L-koossa (1550 g vs. 2066 g). 

Mitäs muuta hauskaa kivaa tuolla hiilarirungolla saavutetaan alumiiniseen verrattuna tuon puolen kilon painonsäästön lisäks?

----------


## Antza44

^Pemeys, kiertojäykkyys ovat mahdollisia ominaisuuksia ainakin.

-GC 1.52kg kipale (omani punnasin) vs ilmoitettu 4" JJ n.1kg kipale = -1kg
-Kiekot keveemmät.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

Kiekot on niin jumalattoman kevyet http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/d...disc-cl-453049 ja kai niitä grammoja on koitettu viilata pienistäkin jutuista.

----------


## Jupe

> Kiekot on niin jumalattoman kevyet http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/d...disc-cl-453049 ja kai niitä grammoja on koitettu viilata pienistäkin jutuista.



No huh huh! Itsekin juuri ihmettelin, että miten Whiten (Interceptor) ja Duden painoero voi olla niin suuri, mutta renkaat ja kiekot taitavat selittää pelkästään tuon eron...

----------


## Läskimasa

Ok, eli noista tulee Fatboy (1315g+1578g=)2893g - Dude (1050g+1180g=)2230g = 663g säästöä + renkaista n. 1000g ja sisuritkaan ei välttämättä 530-600g/kpl paina kuten Fatboyssä, eli liki pari kiloo selittyy renkaisiin/kiekkoihin liittyen.

----------


## vitsku

Onko Tampereella L kokoista läskiä mitä vois kokeilla?

----------


## tmikko

> Omat BR2250 kiekot pyöräytin tubelessiksi Sun Ringlen 78 mm leveällä teipillä, johon taustapuolelle nykyisin mustaa jesaria kevennysreikien kohdalle. Painelin teipin nätisti paikoilleen ja annoin yön ajan sisurien vielä painaa teippiä muotoonsa. Tänään otin sisurit pois ja laitoin litkut tilalle. 4.8" LiteSkin JJ piti ihan tosissaan vääntää vanteelta alas kun otin sisurit pois. Tubeless-teippi tulee siis ihan vanteen hyllyille asti ja tekee kumin ja vanteen sovituksen mukavan tiukaksi. JJ napsahtelivat vanteille kuin muutkin asentelemani tubeless-kumit kun kompuralla hiukan avitti. Kyljetkään eivät tihku litkua, kuten vaikka Rocket Ronit aikanaan.
> 
> Ihan luottavaisin fiiliksiin lähdetään katsomaan, että miten kauan tätä iloa nyt sitten kestää.



Miten on ilmat pysyneet renkaissa? Tämä teippi on kyllä hyvä löytö, olettaen, että se toimii  :Hymy: 

Itse sain tosiaan kiekot pitämään Clas Ohlssonin suojapeiteteipillä, jonka kavensin sopivaksi; tulee vanteen koko leveydelle - myös hyllyjen päälle. Nyt taitaa olla kohta 3 viikkoa olleet, eivätkä vuoda.

 -Mikko-

----------


## IncBuff

Kellään Oulun seudulla L-kokoista, jota voisi sovittaa? Jotenkin tuo stack tuntuu isolta, mutta M-kokoisen reach on taas ihan liian pieni. Canyon näköjään poistanut sivuiltaan standover mitat turhia häiritsemästä.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Dude kotona ja koeajo suoritettu, ohan se se makee :Hymy:  Ainoa(lievä)pettymys on paino, Canyon ilmoittaa 11,9 mutta suoraan paketista kasattuna ilman polkimia 12,2 koko S. Eipä tuolla suurta merkitystä ole mutta periaatteessa ketuttaa tuollainen markkinointi mielessä kaunisteltu lukema.

Katotaan mihin vaaka heilahtaa kun vaihdan muutamat palikat jotka odottelee tallissa asennusta..

----------


## Hissitolppa

Onko Shikaanin vaaka kuinka tarkka ja kalibroitu? Tuli vaan mieleen, että onhan noissa vaaoissakin eroja.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Ei varmasti ole mikään absoluuttisen tarkka mutta ei myöskään valehtele satoja grammoja.

----------


## ealex

Tuo ero on kokonaiset 2,5%. Aika hyvin on Canyon painon arvioinut kun virhe ei ole 2,5% enempää.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Luulis niilläkin vaakoja olevan ettei tartte arvioda painoja.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Punnitse nyt ensin varmasti oikein näyttävällä vaa'alla niin on faktaa missä mennään.

----------


## marmar

> Luulis niilläkin vaakoja olevan ettei tartte arvioda painoja.



Joku kevyt yksilö saatta mennäkin alle 12 kilon, jos samaan yksilöön sattuu ohkanen sisuri ja ohkaset päälykumit.  Markkinointimielessä ykkösella alkava näyttää komeammalta.  

Jos paino häiritsee, niin nyt ei auta muuta kuin mennä Iglun pajalta (hinnaston viimeinen kohta) hakemaan tulos, niin pääset tehtaan kanssa samoihin lukemiin.  :Sarkastinen:   .

----------


## ubi

> Miten on ilmat pysyneet renkaissa? Tämä teippi on kyllä hyvä löytö, olettaen, että se toimii 
> 
> Itse sain tosiaan kiekot pitämään Clas Ohlssonin suojapeiteteipillä, jonka kavensin sopivaksi; tulee vanteen koko leveydelle - myös hyllyjen päälle. Nyt taitaa olla kohta 3 viikkoa olleet, eivätkä vuoda.
> 
>  -Mikko-



Hyvin on pysynyt ilmat renkaissa ja renkaat vanteilla. Otanta on tosin vasta 4 maastolenkin ja viikon mittainen, mutta edelleen vaikuttaa hyvältä.

Muistaakseni Canyon kaavaili alunperin Dudeen hiukan keveämpiä sisureita ja taitaa nuo painot olla sen perusteella ilmoitettu mitä esituotannosta ovat mittailleet. Tuotantomalleihin tuli kuitenkin nämä hiukan painavammat Schwalben 13J ilmeisesti paremman kestävyyden vuoksi.

Oma M-kokoinen Dude "Unlimited" painaa 11,65 kg kun sain heittää sisurit mäkeen ja varustelin pyörän itselleni sopivilla satulalla, gripeillä ja polkimilla.

----------


## IncBuff

> Dude kotona ja koeajo suoritettu, ohan se se makee Ainoa(lievä)pettymys on paino, Canyon ilmoittaa 11,9 mutta suoraan paketista kasattuna ilman polkimia 12,2 koko S. Eipä tuolla suurta merkitystä ole mutta periaatteessa ketuttaa tuollainen markkinointi mielessä kaunisteltu lukema.
> 
> Katotaan mihin vaaka heilahtaa kun vaihdan muutamat palikat jotka odottelee tallissa asennusta..



Pystyykö tommosella ankkurilla edes ajamaan?

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

L-kokoinen Dude 9.0 on nyt lähtenyt Teutooniasta kohti Lohjaa. Odottavan aika on pitkä. Säätämökin on jo siivottu uutta tulokasta varten...

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Pystyykö tommosella ankkurilla edes ajamaan?



Nyt pystyy, 11,19 polkimien ja pullotelineen kera.

----------


## LJL

Läskien lotinaa grammanviilauksella höystettynä

----------


## MRa

Dude 9.0 on vielä lähtemättä Saksasta.  Varmaan haulla löytyiskin, mutta mikä on tän hetken konsensus parhaasta tavasta tehdä Dudelle tubelesskonversio.  Kokemusta on ghettosta ja UST:sta mutta millä nuo DTSwissin kehän reijät kandee tukkia ja pitääkö jotain muutakin tehdä?

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Siin se ny on, lemppariosilla höystettynä. M-Carbon, Answer 20/20 stonga ja 1X10 vaihteisto. Kuvaaja vois opetella kuvaamaan :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Jakke81

^komee peli!

----------


## Paulix

Neljä kunnon lenkkiä takana, kolme sisuria mennyt. Ei Dudella kyllä kivikoissa kikkailla noilla renkailla. Aika olemattomila vaikuttaa myös JumboJimin kylkien kesto. Kankaat saa näkyville varsin pienellä kivikkohinkkaamisella. Eli pakko tuo on takanakki ainakin on tubeleksoida. 

DT Swissin vapaaratas on aika idioottivarman oloinen. Kunhan idiootti muistaa rengasrempan yhteydessä että rataspakka ei ole millään kiinni ja alaspäinkäännettynä putoaa vapaarattaineen maastoon helposti..

e-thirteen keskiön jäykkyyttä ihmettelin myös mutta siinä on joku hieno APS-viritys (preload) käsinpyöritettävä prikka joka oli ruuvautunut liian tiukalle.
Hiukan aukaisi tätä niin alkoi keskiökin pyöriä taas kevyemmin..

Eilen tuli lähetyksen myöhästymis-kylkiäiset, Topeakin multitool ja satulalaukku. Hyvin hoidettu tuo!

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Neljä kunnon lenkkiä takana, kolme sisuria mennyt. Ei Dudella kyllä kivikoissa kikkailla noilla renkailla. Aika olemattomila vaikuttaa myös JumboJimin kylkien kesto. Kankaat saa näkyville varsin pienellä kivikkohinkkaamisella. Eli pakko tuo on takanakki ainakin on tubeleksoida.



GoExpossa kattelin Jumbo Jimejä ja niissä yksilöissä häämötti kankaat jo valmiiksi näkyvillä ja rengaskeskustelun puolella tuumittiinkin että ei paljoa passaa kivikoissa hieroa.  Harmi ettei Schwalbe ole saanut toimitettua kauppoihin Snakeskinejä. Ne varmaan olisi paremmat, takana varsinkin.  Muuten toi Liteskin on kyllä ihan hyvä kesäkumiksi. 
On tosin noissa Liteskineissäkin vähän varmaan eroja kun omassa kulkineessa(ei Canyon) on Jumbo Jimien kyljet paksumman näköiset ja ne on kestänyt kohtuullisesti.  Ei tosin teräviä kiviä ole osunut kohalle.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> ^komee peli!



Kiitos, täytyy sanoa että livenä paljon hienompi kuin kuvissa...

Jumbo Jimit oli kyllä älyttömän helpot kumit laittaa noille kehille ja tiivisty välittömästi, voisinpa melkein sanoa ettei litkua tarttis ollenkaan mutta saattaahan se paikata mahdollisen vuodon metässä.

----------


## Jakke81

^omaa odotellessa tosin Hieman eri mallia, vk 32 luvassa. Pysynee vakiona hetken, renkaita lukuun ottamatta joihin tehdään tuo tubeless.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

Itselle isoin ajamista helpottava muutos on 1X10 vaihteisto ja toiseksi Answerin stonga, näistä en luovu(ennen kuin tulee 1X11)

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

No niin... 

Nyt on L-kokoinen Dude 9.0 revitty ulos laatikosta, ruuvattu polkimet kiinni ja käyty metsikössä. Ihan snadisti hymyilyttää. Siis vielä tunti lenkin jälkeenkin. Vertailukohtana on Nerve Al 29 -täpäri, jonka ominta maastoa Lohjanharjun nopeat polut ovat. 

Geometria tuntuu hyvin onnistuneelta. Minkäänlaista kömpelyyden tunnetta ei ole eikä ohjauskaan vetele oikeastaan ollenkaan. Ajoasento on aika pysty. Ohjaustankona voisin ehkä haluta kokeilla jotakin hiukan "V-mäisempää".  Tasamaalla meno on leppoisaa ja kuiturunko joustaa ainakin tällaisen satakiloisen alla aika mukavasti. Eroa täpäriin on normijuurakossa yllättävän vähän. On aivan siinä ja siinä, että tarvitseeko sitä joustavaa maastohiilikuitulehtijousijoustosatulatolppaa vielä lisäksi. Ehkä sellainen tulee vielä hankittua. Mäennousukyky on parasta A-luokkaa. Jyrkät mäet nousevat ehkä vielä Nerveäkin helpommin. Se on jo melkoisen hyvä suoritus. Kivikkoisessa alamäessä vauhtia pystyy pitämään enemmän kuin vaimo sallisi (jos tietäisi). Bluto syö isompia töyssyjä aivan kelvollisesti ja meno on esimerkillisen vakaata. Takapää tietysti hiukan pompottaa kovemmassa vauhdissa, jos ei viitsi nostaa persettään satulasta. Keskiö on aika alhaalla, mutta eipä tuo hirveästi haitannut. 

Shimpan SLX -voimansiirto ja jarruttimet toimivat aivan kelvollisesti. En lähde niitä päivittämään. 

Asvaltilla läski on /c:stä. Kyllähän se matka silloinkin etenee, mutta kapearenkaista alkaa muutaman kilsan jälkeen tulla ikävä. 

Nerve kepittää Duden siirtymillä ja silloin, kun nopeaa polkua painetaan menemään aivan lämä tiskissä. Silloin Nerven meno on suorastaan maagista matalalentoa. Dude on vahvoilla silloin, kun ollaan liikkeellä fiilistelymielellä ja/tai alla voi olla muutakin kuin nopeaa kangasmaastoa. Teknisessä maastossa Dudella kikkailu on hauskempaa. 

Jos nyt pitäisi päättää, kumman ostaisin ainoaksi maasturiksi, valinta olisi vaikea. Ehkä se olisi Dude, koska eihän sitä ikinä tiedä, mihin sitä tulee polkupyörällä lähdettyä. Taidan kuitenkin pitää molemmat :-)

----------


## Timppa H

Läskit senkun lisääntyy, onnea vaan. Klo 15 sitten näyttämään jäähallille, ja se toinen kanssa :Vink: 

Edit: Pojjaat onkin siirtäneet lähtöä tunnilla, klo 14 siis.

----------


## Pekka T L

> Läskit senkun lisääntyy, onnea vaan. Klo 15 sitten näyttämään jäähallille, ja se toinen kanssa
> 
> Edit: Pojjaat onkin siirtäneet lähtöä tunnilla, klo 14 siis.



Juu, editoitiin lähtöä aikaisemmaksi, josko saataisiin kuiva  :Sarkastinen:  lenkki.

Olisi kyllä hieanoa nähdä Dudeja oikein kaksin kappalein tänään lenkillä.

----------


## ubi

Rämiseekö muidenkin Dudeissa vaakaputken sisäinen takavaihtajan vaijeriveto rungon sisällä?

----------


## Pekka T L

> Juu, editoitiin lähtöä aikaisemmaksi, josko saataisiin kuiva  lenkki.
> 
> Olisi kyllä hieanoa nähdä Dudeja oikein kaksin kappalein tänään lenkillä.



Tulihan se Keskiäkäinen MTB-Lohjan porukkalenkille näyttämään hienoa Dudeaan :Hymy: 

Timoko se olikin? Enpä kyllä tunnistanut.

----------


## Liikuva shikaani

> Rämiseekö muidenkin Dudeissa vaakaputken sisäinen takavaihtajan vaijeriveto rungon sisällä?



Kyllä! Ärsyttävää kieltämättä.

----------


## Yatzki

Mitkä laukut on hyvät M kokoiseen dudeen? Onko esim topeakin 4,5l midloader sopiva tai onko parempia vaihtoehtoja järkihintaan?

----------


## pojomtb

Melkein tuo 3,0l Topeak on maksimi mikä tuohon menee siististi. Saa siihen isommankin ahdettua, mutta 3l täyttää jo koko matkan. Jos enemmän haluaa tavaraa, niin melkein joku enemmän kolmion mallinen vois olla järkevämpi. Omaan käyttöön tuo 3l on ollut hyvä ja oon siihen ihan tyytyväinen noin muutenkin.

----------


## elasto

Paljonko on Ruden A-C mitta? Eli toisin sanoen jos haluaa laittaa joustokeulalliseen Dudeen jäykän keulan, niin mitkä jäykät keulat siihen parhaiten sopii?

----------


## Antza44

> Paljonko on Ruden A-C mitta? Eli toisin sanoen jos haluaa laittaa joustokeulalliseen Dudeen jäykän keulan, niin mitkä jäykät keulat siihen parhaiten sopii?



Rude tais olla luokka 483mm. Pidempikin vois olla. Bontragerin Haru tai halvemmasta päästä Croc.in keula. Salsat myös aika hinnoissa.

Mulla on ollut nyt 2kk ajossa 120mm Mastodon Pro STD 531 AC.lla eikä minkään sortin negaatiota ole sanottavana. 100mm STD.tä Canyon käyttää orkkiksena 511 AC siinä.

----------


## heimat

Minulla on ollut Crocin hiilikuitukeula pari viikkoa kiinni Dude CF 9.0 Trailissa ja olen ollut oikein tyytyväinen.

----------


## Ricce

Mistäs ja minkälainen?

----------


## heimat

> Mistäs ja minkälainen?



Tilasin suoraan Crocilta Seinäjoelta.

CROC FAT hiilikuitukeula.

Materiaali 100% Toray T700 CarbonAkseli 150*15mmPaino akselilla 750gOffset 45Axle to crown 468mm4,8 Jumbo Jim mahtuu pyörimään kevyesti, ja tilaa on vielä!Takuu 5v.

----------


## mk

Canyon Dude CF 9.0 2018 ovaaliratasta tekis mieli kokeilla,  kun voimansiirron remontin aika tulee tai tässä keväällä..
*"SRAM Eagle X-SYNC 2 Direct Mount Chainring ja rattaassa -4mm offset lukema" Alkuperäinen ratas on 30T*

Mistäs löytyis noilla spekseillä, oisko teräsversiona (edes pyöreä)?



Lähetetty minun SM-T580 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Visa_äs

> Canyon Dude CF 9.0 2018 ovaaliratasta tekis mieli kokeilla,  kun voimansiirron remontin aika tulee tai tässä keväällä..
> *"SRAM Eagle X-SYNC 2 Direct Mount Chainring ja rattaassa -4mm offset lukema" Alkuperäinen ratas on 30T*
> 
> Mistäs löytyis noilla spekseillä, oisko teräsversiona (edes pyöreä)?
> 
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-T580 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ite laitoin ovaalin -3 offsetillä ja hyvin pelaa. Ei se niin millin päälle ole. Katot jonkun rattaan joka on sram directmount NW -3mm mieleisellä piikkilukemalla.

Lähetetty minun SM-A530F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tompula

Jos ne on samoja keuloja kuin ennenkin, siihen sopii vaikka 2XL...

----------


## misopa

> Canyon Dude CF 9.0 2018 ovaaliratasta tekis mieli kokeilla,  kun voimansiirron remontin aika tulee tai tässä keväällä..
> *"SRAM Eagle X-SYNC 2 Direct Mount Chainring ja rattaassa -4mm offset lukema" Alkuperäinen ratas on 30T*
> 
> Mistäs löytyis noilla spekseillä, oisko teräsversiona (edes pyöreä)?
> 
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-T580 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



https://absoluteblack.cc/sram-oval-bb30.html

Tuosta 0 offsetilla.

----------


## terjo

Täytyy nyt kysyä ihan tietämättömyyttäni, että onko normaalia, kun painetaan paikallaan ollessa pelkkä takajarru pohjaan ja liikutellaan pyörää ees taas , niin takanapa elää noin sentin liikettä ennenkuin rengas menee lukkoon? Pyörä siis vuoden vanha 9.0 unlimited

----------


## MRa

> Täytyy nyt kysyä ihan tietämättömyyttäni, että onko normaalia, kun painetaan paikallaan ollessa pelkkä takajarru pohjaan ja liikutellaan pyörää ees taas , niin takanapa elää noin sentin liikettä ennenkuin rengas menee lukkoon? Pyörä siis vuoden vanha 9.0 unlimited



Nyt en kyllä ihan ymmärrä kysymystä. Liikkuuko jarrulevy kun painat jarrun pohjaan ja liikuttelet pyörää.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## SBIAN

∆ ihan normaalia tuo..

----------


## terjo

Jarrulevy ei liiku. Hyvä jos on normaalia. Huomasin vain yhtäkkiä tämmöisen ominaisuuden vuoden ajelun jälkeen ja alkoi huolettaa onko jotain vialla 😁

----------


## Smooth

Jarrupalat pääsee liikkumaan satulassa, normaalia.

----------


## terjo

Ei liiku jarrupalat satulassa. Palat ottaa kiinni levyyn kun painaa kahvasta, eikä jarruissa anna mikään periksi. Keskiöstä antaa periksi, kun liikuttelee ees taas jarru pohjassa.

----------


## MPU

Eikös jotkut Centerlock- levyt ole hiukkasen kelluvalla kiinnityksellä?

----------


## solisti

> Eikös jotkut Centerlock- levyt ole hiukkasen kelluvalla kiinnityksellä?



Juu... Ihan normaalia. Itse kysyin tätä ihan Canyonin tuesta, kun pyörä oli uusi.

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kapteeni

Tere,

Koitin tossa haeskella, vaan kysytään nyt suoraan: Trek farley ollut passeli koossa 21,5" tälle 190cm pituselle. Nyt kun uutta hakusessa niin onko kokemuksia miten tuo Dude L koossa voisi sopia? Vaikkakin Canyonin laskuri mittojen puitteissa näin kovasti vakuuttaa, niin mahtaako tuo L sittenkään riittää....

----------


## Visa_äs

> Tere,
> 
> Koitin tossa haeskella, vaan kysytään nyt suoraan: Trek farley ollut passeli koossa 21,5" tälle 190cm pituselle. Nyt kun uutta hakusessa niin onko kokemuksia miten tuo Dude L koossa voisi sopia? Vaikkakin Canyonin laskuri mittojen puitteissa näin kovasti vakuuttaa, niin mahtaako tuo L sittenkään riittää....



Se voi tuntua pienehköltä. Leveemmän tangon ja vaikka 10mm pidemmän stemmin joudut varmaankin vaihtamaan. Ite oon 183cm ja ajan L koolla vakio ohjaamolla ja se on hyvä. 

Lähetetty minun SM-A530F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

> Tere,
> 
> Koitin tossa haeskella, vaan kysytään nyt suoraan: Trek farley ollut passeli koossa 21,5" tälle 190cm pituselle. Nyt kun uutta hakusessa niin onko kokemuksia miten tuo Dude L koossa voisi sopia? Vaikkakin Canyonin laskuri mittojen puitteissa näin kovasti vakuuttaa, niin mahtaako tuo L sittenkään riittää....



Mitä calculaattorilla vertasin, niin samalla ohjaamo korkeudella (stack) Dude on Trekkiä 14mm isompi Reachiltaan. Seat tubehan Dudessa lyhyempi, jos se riittää?? Dudejahan on paljon pitkin Suomea, kun kerrot missä päin vaikutat voi testikin onnistua. Eihän noista kumpikaan ole loppujen lopuksi kovin isoja, jos kuski on 190cm. 

Minun edellinen Trekki 9.8 Stache 19.5" oli tuon 21.5" farleyn kokoinen seat tubea lukuun ottamatta ja minäkin 180cm pitkänä ajelin sitä jo 70mm stemmillä. Toisaalta ajan myös M Dudella tosin 90mm stemmillä eli L.kin menisi.

----------


## JYLY

> Täytyy nyt kysyä ihan tietämättömyyttäni, että onko normaalia, kun painetaan paikallaan ollessa pelkkä takajarru pohjaan ja liikutellaan pyörää ees taas , niin takanapa elää noin sentin liikettä ennenkuin rengas menee lukkoon? Pyörä siis vuoden vanha 9.0 unlimited



Tuon saa korjattua kiristämällä sen oudonmuotoisen levyn siellä navan lähistöllä. Siihen on ihan oma työkalunsakin mutta onnistuu myös esim papukaijapihdeillä.

----------


## Jallu

> Tere,
> 
> Koitin tossa haeskella, vaan kysytään nyt suoraan: Trek farley ollut passeli koossa 21,5" tälle 190cm pituselle. Nyt kun uutta hakusessa niin onko kokemuksia miten tuo Dude L koossa voisi sopia? Vaikkakin Canyonin laskuri mittojen puitteissa näin kovasti vakuuttaa, niin mahtaako tuo L sittenkään riittää....



Mulla pituutta 190 ja jalan sisämitta 94cm. Edellinen pyörä oli Trekin Fuel ex 21,5" rungolla, nyt kolme vuotta menty L-kokoisella Dudella. Tankoa kavensin kun oli leveämpi kuin mihin olin tottunut. Vakiostemmi on vaihtunut matkan varrella 20mm pidempään. Ajoasento on nyt oikein hyvä ja niin on pyöräkin :Hymy:

----------


## JanneKii

Mahtuukos Dudeen Jumbo Jim Evolution Addix 4.8" taakse?  Nythän siinä on vakiona 4.0" JumboJimit ja omaan vaihdoin talveksi VeeTiren 4.0" mutta kyllä se 4.0" on taakse liian pieni (omalle elopainolla ainakin). Ei ihan tahdo pito riittää. Jumbo Jimeissä oli hyvä rullavuus, joten jos se rullavuus säilyisi mutta saisi pitoa/kantoa vähän lisää, niin olispas hyvä.
Edessä se 4.0" on ihan riittävä.

----------


## Jani_P

> Mahtuukos Dudeen Jumbo Jim Evolution Addix 4.8" taakse?  Nythän siinä on vakiona 4.0" JumboJimit ja omaan vaihdoin talveksi VeeTiren 4.0" mutta kyllä se 4.0" on taakse liian pieni (omalle elopainolla ainakin). Ei ihan tahdo pito riittää. Jumbo Jimeissä oli hyvä rullavuus, joten jos se rullavuus säilyisi mutta saisi pitoa/kantoa vähän lisää, niin olispas hyvä.
> Edessä se 4.0" on ihan riittävä.



Mahtuu siirtää vaan taka-akseli  taka-asentoon

----------


## Ricce

Huomasin omassa 9.0 Trailissa tuon saman viikonloppuna, että takalevyssä oli "klappia" juurikin tuon sentin verran, eli kun renkaan otti irti, levy pyörähti noin sentin. Otin pakka-avaimen ja kiristin hieman näppituntumalla, ohje tais olla 40nm?

----------


## Poy

Tuli ostettua Manitou Mastodon STD Pro 120mm Dudeen. Nyt aloin miettimään miten paljon kaulaputkea lyhentäisi. Olisiko optimaalinen speiserien määrälle sama mikä se on jäykän keulan mukana tullut? Siis toki siitä minkälaisesta ajoasennosta kukin tykkää. Miten pitkäksi olette jättäneet?
Entä olisiko JJ 4.4" vai 4.0" kesäkäyttöön jouston kanssa parempi, kun muuten olen tykännyt 4.8", mutta ei tarvitse joustokeulan kanssa olla taas vastaavasti renkaissa niin paljon joustoa?

----------


## TheMiklu

4" laskee keskiötä liikaa. Kolisee kammet tonttiin.
4.4" on just hyvä.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Tuli ostettua Manitou Mastodon STD Pro 120mm Dudeen. Nyt aloin miettimään miten paljon kaulaputkea lyhentäisi. Olisiko optimaalinen speiserien määrälle sama mikä se on jäykän keulan mukana tullut? Siis toki siitä minkälaisesta ajoasennosta kukin tykkää. Miten pitkäksi olette jättäneet?
> ?



Itse kun Mastodonin asensin siirsin vain ne kaikki speiserit jotka fillarin mukana oli tullut, stemmin alta stemmin päälle. Ja kun itse en harrasta kovin isoa sägiä, oli homma näin helposti hoidettu, ja ajoasento aika samanlainen kuin Ruden kanssa. Muutamat lenkit on tullut ajettua ja hyvältä tuntuu. Kaulaputkesta en paljoa ottanut pois, en muista millejä, mutta jonkun speiserin laitoin lisää kun en ennen enempää kokeilua uskaltanut radikaalimpiin lyhentämisiin mennä. Sitä putkea kun on hiukan hankala jatkaa takaisin.

----------


## ViBr

Duden takavaihtajan häkki hajosi kesken ajon. Näyttää siltä, että ylemmän rissan kiinnitysruuvin kierre on ollut viallinen. Jos vika ei mene takuuseen, niin sattuisiko keltään löytymään Sramin NX Eaglen häkin osia ylimääräisenä?

----------


## Lobo

Jäykkäkeulaiseen Dudeen kun vaihtaa Mastodonin tilanne niin tarviiko haalia jotain ylimääräisiä hiluja, joita ei keulan mukana tule?

----------


## solisti

> Jäykkäkeulaiseen Dudeen kun vaihtaa Mastodonin tilanne niin tarviiko haalia jotain ylimääräisiä hiluja, joita ei keulan mukana tule?



Ohjainlaakerin alakooli nyt ainakin.

https://www.jensonusa.com/Cane-Creek...-15-Crown-Race


Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Jäykkäkeulaiseen Dudeen kun vaihtaa Mastodonin tilanne niin tarviiko haalia jotain ylimääräisiä hiluja, joita ei keulan mukana tule?



Ja se "käpy" sinne ruotoputken sisään kannattaa samalla tilata. Ei tule Mastodonin mukana. Ja ehkä joku spacer ringikin on hyvä olla jos haluaa varalle vähän ylimääräistä putkea jättää.

----------


## Lobo

Jesh, thanks  :Hymy:

----------


## Gargamel

Google ei auttanut, mutta muistanko oikein että joku oli kokeillut keulakulman loiventamista Anglesetilla Dudessa?

Pitäisi saada pyörä vakaammaksi lumiränneissä.

Edit: tuolta reilun vuoden takaa löytyi speksausta: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...60#post2754260

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

https://foxcomp.fi/wheels-mfg-pressf...m-cranks-black

Kukaan pistänyt tuollaista Dudeen?

----------


## Kpv

Mulla on vuoden verran wheelsin laakerit ollu, vielä ei ainakaan moitittavaa ole löytyny.

----------


## Petri Väisänen

> Mulla on vuoden verran wheelsin laakerit ollu, vielä ei ainakaan moitittavaa ole löytyny.



Löytyykö vastaavaa muihin kuin srämin kampiin? 

Lähetetty minun XT1635-02 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## solisti

> Löytyykö vastaavaa muihin kuin srämin kampiin? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun XT1635-02 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Löytyy. 24mm akselille. 

Lähetetty minun ONEPLUS A6013 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Tuohon pystyy ilmeisesti vaihtamaan laakerit irroittamatta kuppeja rungosta?

----------


## Kpv

Race face aeffect on mulla. Laakerit saa käsittääkseni vaihdettua ilman, että kuppeja joutuu irrottamaan.

----------


## Jani_P

Käykö tämä vm 2017 dude kasiin 1*11 vaihteistolla?

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ainring-839892

----------


## solisti

Eikö se ole ennemminkin tämä ei-boost versio... Joka asennetaan vielä väärinpäin parhaan ketjulinjan saavuttamiseksi? https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ainring-839777

----------


## Jani_P

> Eikö se ole ennemminkin tämä ei-boost versio... Joka asennetaan vielä väärinpäin parhaan ketjulinjan saavuttamiseksi? https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/...ainring-839777



Se voi olla  :Hymy:

----------


## solisti

> Se voi olla



Odotellaan viisaampien vahvistusta  :Hymy:

----------


## Janski80

Kyllä sopii ja nimenomaan flipattuna. Ei boost versiota ei pysty ainakaan aeffect kampiin kääntämään.

----------


## Kpv

Minulla on flipattuna boost ovaali rf aeffect kammissa. Hyvin on toiminu.

----------


## Mettis

> Minulla on flipattuna boost ovaali rf aeffect kammissa. Hyvin on toiminu.



Ei ole dudea eikä aeffect kampia mutta mietin, että miksi 3mm boost ovaali ei toimisi flipattuna. Äkkiseltään tuntuu, että se antaa myös paremman ketjulinjan ja sitä Absoluteblack suosittelee läskeihin.

----------


## Antza44

Flipattu boosti 3mm ratas antaa ihan ok ketjulinjan 190mm peräseen, mutta ainakin pojan Cubessa 28 boostia pyöreänä on ajettu ilman flippausta ja ketjulinja on aikas keskellä 10 pakkaa. Isompi ei vaan mahdu pyörimään ilman flippausta. Piikit ei monessa ole symmetriset joten flipattuna ei ole optimi, mutta toimii.

----------


## tual

3mm offsetillä ovaali toiminut flipattuna hyvin rf aeffect kammissa dudessa pari vuotta

----------


## thsp

Onko kenelläkään tietoa missä kuussa Canyon julkaisee 2020 mallit?

----------


## Latati

> Onko kenelläkään tietoa missä kuussa Canyon julkaisee 2020 mallit?



Soitin Suomen asiakaspalveluun ja kysyin asiasta. Uudet Dudet tulevat kuulemma myyntiin noin lokakuun puolivälissä. Eivät osannet kertoa tarkemmin malleista, eikä netin syövereistäkään ole löytynyt tietoa. No, näppituntuma on, että komponentit huononevat vuosittain.... Itselläni on kiikarissa jäykkäkeulainen Dude. Jos sitä on tarjolla vain niillä huonommilla kiekoilla ja NX-tasoisilla tai vieläkin huonommilla komponeteilla, täytyy kyllä harkita. Duden runkoon ilmeisesti mahtuisi hyvin 27,5" kiekot läskikumeilla, mutta sellaisia tuskin on luvassa. Jos joku onnistuu ennakkotietoja jostain kaivamaan, niin vinkkailkaa tänne palstalle, kiitos.

----------


## Pertti Hirvonen

Moi. Oon laittamassa canyon dudeen Joustohaarukka Manitou Mastodon PRO EXT 120 mm.
Miten on nykyään kun tilaa Euroopasta tuotteen tuleeko jotain verotus kuluja?
Onhan tuo hinta ulkomailla satoja euroja halvempi.

----------


## Pertti Hirvonen

Ai niin ja vielä onko tuossa pikalukitus?

----------


## Mettis

> Moi. Oon laittamassa canyon dudeen Joustohaarukka Manitou Mastodon PRO EXT 120 mm.
> Miten on nykyään kun tilaa Euroopasta tuotteen tuleeko jotain verotus kuluja?
> Onhan tuo hinta ulkomailla satoja euroja halvempi.



Muistathan ottaa huomioon, että tuolla EXT 120mm versiolla pitenee keula aika paljon vrt siihen nykyiseen jäykkään keulaan. Jos oikein muistan Duden oman keulan mitan nii taitaa nelisen senttiä olla tuo Manitoun malli pidempi. 

Hexlock akseli tulee keulan mukana, jossa ei ole pikalukitusta. Vai tarkoititko jousituksen etälukitusta vivulla, sitä ei ole.

----------


## Pertti Hirvonen

Canyon sanoi itse että geometria muuttuu vain noin centin ylöspäin kun vaihtaa 120 mm 🙄🙄

----------


## Mettis

> Canyon sanoi itse että geometria muuttuu vain noin centin ylöspäin kun vaihtaa 120 mm 🙄🙄



Noita on kahta mallia STD ja tuo EXT versio, joka on se pidempi malli. Kummasta sitte ollu puhe teillä. Tai sitten mulla on väärä muistikuva duden keulasta. Eiköhä täältä joka anna kohta tarkan mitan.

----------


## pojomtb

Kyllä se Ext (120mm) nosti minulla pyöreästi 4cm. Mutta siitä kun miinustaa sägin ja siirtää halutessa ohjauksesta pari spaceriä yläpuolelle, ollaan jo pienemmissä vaikutuksissa. Itse pidin tuota geon muutosta vain positiivisena ja jätin spacerit alkuperäisille paikoilleen.

----------


## Poy

Tuolta näkee nuo pituudet:
http://lundberg247.fi/product_details.php?p=2558

Käsittääkseni trail 9.0:ssa on tuo 100mm Pro STD 511mm, joka on aika lailla saman pituinen kuin jäykkä keula. 120mm Pro STD 531mm ja 120mm Pro EXT 551mm. Eli juurikin tuon 4cm kasvaa keulan pituus. Siitä voi laskea paljonko keula kulma muuttuu. Itellä 120mm Pro STD ja kyllähän sillä on omat hyvät ja huonot puolet kun keulakulma muuttuu ja eikö akseli välikin silloin kasva sekä moni muu juttu.

----------


## Pertti Hirvonen

Kyllä canyon ukko sanoi että 2cm on se mitä se nousee max. Dude on suunniteltu niin että ei haittaa 2cm muutos keulassa. No täytyy mennä vähän keravalle lundbergille kyselee livenä lisää.

----------


## JackOja

> ... täytyy mennä vähän keravalle lundbergille kyselee livenä lisää.



Osta se keula sitten sieltä.

----------


## Pertti Hirvonen

Niin ostan

----------


## makkis

Onko muilla ollut ongelmia Duden vaihdevaijerin läpivientikumin paikallaan pysyvyyden kanssa? Ajamistahan tämä ei haittaa millään tavalla, mutta näyttää ikävältä ja jokaisen lenkin jälkeen saa painaa läpivientikumin takaisin runkoon paikalleen. Mitähän liimaa tuohon uskaltaisi laittaa jotta saisi vielä tarvittaessa kumin irtikin rungosta?


https://imgur.com/a/pnL4Xzg

----------


## pojomtb

On. Jostain syystä mulla vasemman puoleinen pysyy, mutta toista en oo saanu pysymään millään. Aina se sieltä lopulta ponnahtaa ulos ja lopetin yrittämästä.

----------


## solisti

> On. Jostain syystä mulla vasemman puoleinen pysyy, mutta toista en oo saanu pysymään millään. Aina se sieltä lopulta ponnahtaa ulos ja lopetin yrittämästä.



Mulla oikealla sama ongelma. Vähän auttaa jos ottaa löysiä ulos sieltä rungosta ja sitten laittaa kumin paikalleen.

----------


## SBIAN

Nippuside vaijeriin läpivienti kumin rungon puolelle, ylimääräistä nippusiteen viikseä ei katkaista vaan sullotaan rungon reijästä sisään läpivientikumin kera.

----------


## Antza44

> Tuolta näkee nuo pituudet:
> http://lundberg247.fi/product_details.php?p=2558
> 
> Käsittääkseni trail 9.0:ssa on tuo 100mm Pro STD 511mm, joka on aika lailla saman pituinen kuin jäykkä keula. 120mm Pro STD 531mm ja 120mm Pro EXT 551mm. Eli juurikin tuon 4cm kasvaa keulan pituus. Siitä voi laskea paljonko keula kulma muuttuu. Itellä 120mm Pro STD ja kyllähän sillä on omat hyvät ja huonot puolet kun keulakulma muuttuu ja eikö akseli välikin silloin kasva sekä moni muu juttu.



Mulla on ollut viimetalven ajossa 120std ja en kyllä mitään negatiivistä keksi. Ajoin myös Dudea 120mm 29+ Pikellä mikä vastaa std.tä 130mm ja sekin toimi loistavasti. Std tuntus 4.8" Budikin mahtuvan Bestgrip nastoilla, joten en näe ext versioon syytä, jos ei havittele 5.05" kumia, mikä ei sinänsä ole järkevää Dudessa, kun sen ennemmin ottaisi perään.

----------


## Poy

> Mulla on ollut viimetalven ajossa 120std ja en kyllä mitään negatiivistä keksi. Ajoin myös Dudea 120mm 29+ Pikellä mikä vastaa std.tä 130mm ja sekin toimi loistavasti. Std tuntus 4.8" Budikin mahtuvan Bestgrip nastoilla, joten en näe ext versioon syytä, jos ei havittele 5.05" kumia, mikä ei sinänsä ole järkevää Dudessa, kun sen ennemmin ottaisi perään.



Hyvä tietää että bud mahtuu tuonne. Niin joissakin jyrkissä hitaissa käännöksissä huomaa, että loivempi keula ei känny samalla tavalla ja keulan jousto voi huonontaa tilannetta. Ei noita tilanteita välttämättä hirveästi ole, ettei niin paljon harmita. Lisäksi en ole hirveästi jaksanut etsiä säätöjä tolla punaisella ja mustalla säätönupiskalla, mitä nyt ohjekirjan avulla jotku sinne laitoin. Sen huomasin että kun säätää punaista, niin musta voi liikkua mukana, eli ei varmaan ole tarkoitus vauhdissa noita säätää (jos haluaa jäykistää keulan ennen ylämäkeä). Itse olen vasta alkukesästä tolla ajanut ja talveksi ajattelin vaihtaa jäykän keulan.

----------


## pojomtb

Periaatteessa sen mustan ei pitäis liikkua mukana ainakaan niin paljon, että se naksahtaisi asetukseltaan. Mullakin tuo musta uutena liikkui aika herkästi mukana, mutta purin ja kasailin nuo osat uudestaan. Sen jälkeen on toiminut paremmin. Vieläkin tuo musta hiukan heilahtaa keulaa lukittaessa, muttei kuitenkaan niin paljon, että säädöt muuttuisivat. Punaistahan pitäis pystyä just huoletta säätämään ajon aikana, kun taas mustaa ei.
(Mulla siis Pro ext 120mm versio)

----------


## Pertti Hirvonen

Tartteis lokari eteen ja taakse canyon dudeen.
Onko kokemuksia jostain hyvästä?

----------


## pojomtb

Beaver Guard Mudguard edessä + SKS Fat Board Mudguard set 
mulla käytössä (jälkimmäiset sateella). Sit vasten tolppaa takana on vielä yksi läppä kiinni suojaamassa runkolaukkua pahimmilta roiskeilta. Ei roisku rapa.  :Hymy: 
https://beaverguardfatbike.com
https://www.xxl.fi/sks-germany-fatbo...SABEgLsmvD_BwE

----------


## Jani_P

Minulla on takana tarvittaessa tommonen: https://verk.com/jhtrn

Ja edessä canyonin oma dudeen tarkoitettu lärpäke, joka suojaa vain ettei suuhun lennä 😆

----------


## Pertti Hirvonen

Miten manitou mastodon pro ext 120 mm pakkas kestävyys? Tuleeko toiminta häiriöitä esim - 20 asteessa?

----------


## pojomtb

Mulla ei hlökoht kokemusta vielä tuosta ole, kun ajelin vielä viime talven jäykällä keulalla. Mastodon tulee ihan uutenakin sellaisilla öljyillä, että niiden puolesta pitäis toimia lähes noille lukemille ongelmitta.

----------


## Jani_P

Mikä on oikea vapaarattaan malli BR2300 vanteeseen?

----------


## Pertti Hirvonen

Kertokaas dude joustomiehet vielä plussat ja miinukset? 
Ja onko järkeä olla jousto ja 4,8 renkaat? 
Jäykällä dudella ei kyllä hirveetä kivikkoa juurikkoa ajeta kun pomppaa puuhun.  Josko joustosta saisi vähän mukavuutta noille pätkille🙄🙄

----------


## JanneKii

> Mulla ei hlökoht kokemusta vielä tuosta ole, kun ajelin vielä viime talven jäykällä keulalla. Mastodon tulee ihan uutenakin sellaisilla öljyillä, että niiden puolesta pitäis toimia lähes noille lukemille ongelmitta.



Minulla toimi kyllä Blutokin yli 20 asteen pakkasilla ihan hyvin. Mutta noissa on kait ollut enemmän yksilöitä, aikaisemmin ainakin?

----------


## Arhipoff

> Kertokaas dude joustomiehet vielä plussat ja miinukset? 
> Ja onko järkeä olla jousto ja 4,8 renkaat? 
> Jäykällä dudella ei kyllä hirveetä kivikkoa juurikkoa ajeta kun pomppaa puuhun.  Josko joustosta saisi vähän mukavuutta noille pätkille



Dudella ajettu pari vuotta. Tälle kesää hommasin 100mm joustavan Mastodonin. Kyllä tuntuu olevan joka euron väärti. Laskuissa kontrolli paranee huomattavasti ja pitkillä reissuilla tuo mukavuutta lisää. Talveksi pistän jäykän keulan takas.
Nyt dude testissä 29+ setupilla

----------


## JanneKii

Itse tosiaan tuolla Blutolla suttaillut ja kesällä erityisesti etujousto tuo kyllä mukavuutta lisää, hakkaa paljon vähemmän käsille. Talvella lumi pyöristää kaikki maisemanmuodot silllä tavalla, että etujoustosta on vähemmän hyötyä. Mutta kyllä sen kanssa ajaa ihan talvellakin, eipä kyllä ole haarukkaa mitä vaihtaakaan tilalle, ettei sen puoleen.

----------


## Pertti Hirvonen

Juu kyllä mastodoni tulossa ext 120 mm ja samaan syssyyn vielä tubeless . 
Laitanpa sitten tarinaa miten muuttui ajamiset👍😀😀

----------


## padildo

Mahtuuko dudeen pyörimään 27.5 fättikiekot? Kyseessä vm.2018 9.0 ex jossa keulasta löytyy bluto rl..

----------


## solisti

> Mahtuuko dudeen pyörimään 27.5 fättikiekot? Kyseessä vm.2018 9.0 ex jossa keulasta löytyy bluto rl..



Mahtuu esim. 80mm sisäleveydellä 4.5" Bontragerit ihan hyvin runkoon (akseli takana). Bluto ei oikein syö noin isoa, mutta pienemmät 3.8"-4" ok.

----------


## Jakke81

> Mahtuuko dudeen pyörimään 27.5 fättikiekot? Kyseessä vm.2018 9.0 ex jossa keulasta löytyy bluto rl..



Keulaan sopii ainoastaan 27.5x3.8 Rengas tai menisi hintun isompikin jos joku valmistaa. Barbegazit ei sovi 4.5". Taakse käy.

----------


## padildo

Ok, kiitos tiedosta! Kesällä bluton kanssa 27.5x3.8 vois olla passeli..

----------


## makehan

Vuosimallin 2017 Dudesta CF8.0 kampilaakerit sitten finaalissa, about 3500km kesti orkkis kamoilla.
Mitä tuolle nyt kannattaa tehdä jos parempaa haluaa tilalle?
mitä työkaluja tarvitaaan kampien ja laakerien irroitukseen / uusien asennukseen?
Ovaalirattaan voisi samalla myös laittaa kun kerrat kammet pitää irroittaa

tuommoiset tiedot löytyy manuaalista
_Kampisarja									                                        Race Face										Aeffect, 11s

Direct Mount chainringLightweight forged aluminium AL6066 crank armPressFit bottom bracket

_

----------


## Laetine

Onko mistään tihkunut tietoa 2020 Duden malleista?
Onko värit samat?
Onko samat osat kuin 2019 malleissa?

----------


## Barracuda

> Vuosimallin 2017 Dudesta CF8.0 kampilaakerit sitten finaalissa, about 3500km kesti orkkis kamoilla.
> Mitä tuolle nyt kannattaa tehdä jos parempaa haluaa tilalle?
> mitä työkaluja tarvitaaan kampien ja laakerien irroitukseen / uusien asennukseen?
> Ovaalirattaan voisi samalla myös laittaa kun kerrat kammet pitää irroittaa
> 
> tuommoiset tiedot löytyy manuaalista
> _Kampisarja                                                                            Race Face                                        Aeffect, 11s
> 
> Direct Mount chainringLightweight forged aluminium AL6066 crank armPressFit bottom bracket 
> ...



Pressfit-laakerin irroittamiseen on oma työkalunsa mutta sen saa kyllä irti sopivaa esinettä tuurnana käyttäen. Tuolta saa käsityksen hommasta. 
https://www.parktool.com/blog/repair...-gxp-press-fit

Aeffect - kammet taas lähtee irti seuraavasti: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKe9YoOcShk

Laakeriksi vaikka Shimanon PressFit (https://www.velobia.fi/keskiolaakeri...tb-sm-bb91-42a) tai jos haluaa hiukan tukevampaa niin 
Wheels Mfg:n kiristettävä laakeri joka sopii pressfit-runkoon: 

https://foxcomp.fi/wheels-mfg-pressf...m-cranks-black

Tuosta on olemassa halvempikin versio (~80eur)  mutta lienee tällä hetkellä loppu

----------


## JanneKii

Oliko kenelläkään listaa renkaista, jotka sopivat Canyon Dude Trail 8.0/2018:een? Edessä siis Bluto 100 mm, joka on se suurin rajoittava tekijä?
- eteen menee nyt ainakin JumboJim 26x4.0, mutta hirveästi isompaa ei nyt eteen mene?
- taakse JumboJim 26x4.8? Mutta pitää vaihtaa jotenkin se takarenkaan akselin paikka isommaksi? Miten se tapahtuu?

Tavoitteena olisi löytää taakse joku hyvä takarengas, koska ne nykyiset VeeTiren 26x4.0:t on liian pienet, ainakin taakse (se on se massa).  Tubeless setup, mielellään nastoilla (Oulun seudulla on AINA peilijääkelit jossain kohtaa talvea) - ovat vain niin pirun kalliita nuo fätin renkaat, ettei niitä turhaan viitsi ostella.

(Edit: Edfessä -> Edessä).

----------


## solisti

Bluton menee kaikki 4.8" kumit. Bud, Knard, JJ. Johnny 5 on varmaan siinä rajoilla. Taka-akseli etuasennossa maksimi taitaa olla takana 4.4" JJ tai 4.6" Ground Control. Taka-asentoon sen akselin saat kääntämällä ne akselin ohjurit ja siirtämällä jarrut. Sitten sinne mahtuu myös kaikki 4.8" kumit.
Helpompi listata mitkä ei mahdu suoraan:
Veetire Snowshoe 2XL

----------


## Petro

> Onko mistään tihkunut tietoa 2020 Duden malleista?
> Onko värit samat?
> Onko samat osat kuin 2019 malleissa?



Tätä tietoa itsekin olen kuumeisesti internetistä metsästänyt. Tai ylipäätään 2020 mallien julkistamisesta. Sen verta salapoliisityötä tein, että löysin aiempien vuosien suurin piirtein julkistamisajankohdat, jotka ovat olleet elokuu-syyskuu akselilla. Lisäksi mietin että ei varmaan ennen syyskuun loppua tällä kertaa ainakaan tilattavaksi asti 2020 pyöriä tule kun 2019 mallit alessa nettikaupassa. Joku inventaariokin syys-lokakuun vaihteessa sulkee kaupan hetkeksi.
Fiskarsissa on se burgeripyörätapahtuma ja siellä Canyonin 2020 malleja esillä, josko sieltä sitten vähän koeajoa ja lisätietoja.

----------


## solisti

> Tätä tietoa itsekin olen kuumeisesti internetistä metsästänyt. Tai ylipäätään 2020 mallien julkistamisesta. Sen verta salapoliisityötä tein, että löysin aiempien vuosien suurin piirtein julkistamisajankohdat, jotka ovat olleet elokuu-syyskuu akselilla. Lisäksi mietin että ei varmaan ennen syyskuun loppua tällä kertaa ainakaan tilattavaksi asti 2020 pyöriä tule kun 2019 mallit alessa nettikaupassa. Joku inventaariokin syys-lokakuun vaihteessa sulkee kaupan hetkeksi.
> Fiskarsissa on se burgeripyörätapahtuma ja siellä Canyonin 2020 malleja esillä, josko sieltä sitten vähän koeajoa ja lisätietoja.



Dudehan on käytännössä ollut samanlainen julkaisusta lähtien (2015?). 
Tuskin mikään isommin muuttuu tänäkään vuonna (toimiva konsepti). Tuovat korkeintaan sen ensimmäisen värityksen takaisin  :Hymy:

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Tätä tietoa itsekin olen kuumeisesti internetistä metsästänyt. Tai ylipäätään 2020 mallien julkistamisesta. Sen verta salapoliisityötä tein, että löysin aiempien vuosien suurin piirtein julkistamisajankohdat, jotka ovat olleet elokuu-syyskuu akselilla. Lisäksi mietin että ei varmaan ennen syyskuun loppua tällä kertaa ainakaan tilattavaksi asti 2020 pyöriä tule kun 2019 mallit alessa nettikaupassa. Joku inventaariokin syys-lokakuun vaihteessa sulkee kaupan hetkeksi.
> Fiskarsissa on se burgeripyörätapahtuma ja siellä Canyonin 2020 malleja esillä, josko sieltä sitten vähän koeajoa ja lisätietoja.



End of Season - ale loppuu syyskuun lopussa. Perinteisesti sen jälkeen alkaa tipahdella seuraavan vuoden malleja.

----------


## Laetine

> Tätä tietoa itsekin olen kuumeisesti internetistä metsästänyt. Tai ylipäätään 2020 mallien julkistamisesta. Sen verta salapoliisityötä tein, että löysin aiempien vuosien suurin piirtein julkistamisajankohdat, jotka ovat olleet elokuu-syyskuu akselilla. Lisäksi mietin että ei varmaan ennen syyskuun loppua tällä kertaa ainakaan tilattavaksi asti 2020 pyöriä tule kun 2019 mallit alessa nettikaupassa. Joku inventaariokin syys-lokakuun vaihteessa sulkee kaupan hetkeksi.
> Fiskarsissa on se burgeripyörätapahtuma ja siellä Canyonin 2020 malleja esillä, josko sieltä sitten vähän koeajoa ja lisätietoja.



sininen😍

----------


## RSy69

> sininen😍



 mikä? missä?

----------


## Laetine

> mikä? missä?



siis olisi hieno😅

----------


## Poy

> Dudehan on käytännössä ollut samanlainen julkaisusta lähtien (2015?). 
> Tuskin mikään isommin muuttuu tänäkään vuonna (toimiva konsepti). Tuovat korkeintaan sen ensimmäisen värityksen takaisin



Pari vuotta ovat pitäneet samaa väritystä ja joka toinen vuosi sitten uusi värity. Jos oikein laskin vuodet niin tänäkin vuonna tulee punainen (mustan mallin lisäksi).

----------


## elasto

Tietääkö kukaan onko Duden läpiakseli mallia Syntace X-12 eli kierre 1.0mm nousulla? Pitäisi hommata Thulen akseli kärryn vetoa varten ja noitahan on 1.0, 1.5 ja 1.75mm kierteellä. Ainakin Exceedissä on Syntace X-12.

----------


## solisti

> Tietääkö kukaan onko Duden läpiakseli mallia Syntace X-12 eli kierre 1.0mm nousulla? Pitäisi hommata Thulen akseli kärryn vetoa varten ja noitahan on 1.0, 1.5 ja 1.75mm kierteellä. Ainakin Exceedissä on Syntace X-12.



https://robertaxleproject.com/what-axle-do-i-need/

Tuon mukaan 1mm.

----------


## thsp

Nyt on tullut uudet mallit, mielipiteitä? Missä on paras hinta-laatu -suhde? Saako tuohon huippumalliin 4.8" Renkaat ilman kommervenkkejä?

----------


## kurvaaja

Niinpä näkyy olevan. CF 8.0 väritys pitää ainakin toistaiseksi sormen pois tilausnapilta

----------


## JanneKii

CF 8.0 Trail ainakin on sama kuin ennen, mutta
- Kalliimpi (hintaa plus 250 eur)
- Muut osat näyttivät olevan täysin samat.
Hinta/laatusuhde ainakin 8.0 traililla huononi merkittävästi.

Olettaisin, että kaverit ovat siellä katsoneet, että Trek Farley 9.6 maksaa noin about saman ja siinä ei ole joustokeulaa, eikä seat post dropperia -> hinta samaan. Tuossa saa sen joustokeulan + vähän paremmat kiekot (mutta pienemmät, 26x4.0, Farleyssa on ne 27.5 x 4.5).

EDIT - Seat Post dropperi ON vielä siinä, katsoin väärin. Tai siis se on high-lightina dropattu pois, mutta komponenttilistalla se vielä on. Kandee varmaan ottaa screenshot talteen, ettei käy kuten viime vuonna noiden renkaiden kanssa (4.8 muuttuu 4.0:ksi lennosta).

----------


## velib

> Tietääkö kukaan onko Duden läpiakseli mallia Syntace X-12 eli kierre 1.0mm nousulla? Pitäisi hommata Thulen akseli kärryn vetoa varten ja noitahan on 1.0, 1.5 ja 1.75mm kierteellä. Ainakin Exceedissä on Syntace X-12.



Tuliko vielä hommattua akselia, tai selvisikö mitä vaihtoehtoja tuohon on? Tämä Robert Axle Projectin akseli ilmeisesti käy, mutta saako vastaavaa halvemmalta tai lähempää?

----------


## elasto

> Tuliko vielä hommattua akselia, tai selvisikö mitä vaihtoehtoja tuohon on? Tämä Robert Axle Projectin akseli ilmeisesti käy, mutta saako vastaavaa halvemmalta tai lähempää?



Siinä on siis kierre 1mm nousulla eli akseli on mallia "Syntace X-12". Löytyy ihan Thulen omaakin varaosaa numerolla 20110737. Tuollaisen Thulen akselin ajattelin ostaa ja hieman jo guuglettelin, mutta en ole vielä painanut tilausnappia.

----------


## Laetine

ite laitoin cf 8.0 tilaukseen.

----------


## hsa

Onko joku tehnyt Dudelle Eagle -konersiota shimanon perus vaparista?
10-rattaalla ketju hinkkaa vaihtajankorvakkeeseen, yksikertaisesti vaan liian vähän tilaa. 

Hommasin tämän vapaarattaan rungon: https://r2-bike.com/DT-SWISS-Freehub...hru-Axle-Boost (tuo boost versio.) Pitäisi olla tietääkseni oikea, mutta aivan kuin taka-akselin kierteet kiristyisivät millin pidemmälle. En tiedä, onko tämä havainto paikkaansa pitävä, mutta taka-akseli tietty kiristää haarukkaa hieman kapeammaksi. Jos akselin jättää löysälle, niin aivan kuin ketjulla olisi ainakin melkein tarpeeksi tilaa.

 Alunperin 1x11 Shimano SLX voimansiirto, siis kynsivaparilla.

Jos osasin canyonin sivua lukea, niin samat korvakkeet on kaikissa dudeissa.

----------


## hsa

Vielä asiaa tutkittuani huomasin, että Dudeilla 2018 eteenpäin on tosiaan eri vaihtajankorvake kuin aeimmilla versioilla. Tämä saattaa olla siis ratkaisu.
Laittelen huomenna vielä aspaan viestiä ja varmistan asian.

----------


## hece

Olisikohan sinun pyöräsi tosiaan Shimanon direct mount -korvakkeella. Se sopii vain 10 ja 11 -vaihteisille Shimanon takavaihtajille. Sram ja Shimanon 12s vaatii tavallisen korvakkeen.

----------


## hsa

Korvake oli näemmä oikea. Avasin sen korvakkeen kuusiokoloruuvin ennen kuin kiristin taka-akselin ja sitten kiristin korvakkeen uudelleen. Nyt pelittää.

On muuten mahtava tuo GX Eagle grip shifterillä ja 30t AB ovaalilla

----------


## Jeepulisjee

Onko kukaan kokeillut meneekö Johnny 5 alkuperäisillä vanteilla Dudeen? Ilmeisesti se ei ole juurikaan Louta leveämpi 80mm vanteella, jos netistä löytyviin mittauksiin on uskominen. Uusi Dude 8.0 tilattu ja nyt metsästän sopivaa rengasyhdistelmää talveksi. Bud tulee eteen, mutta takarengas on vielä hakusessa.

----------


## Laetine

itekki kahtelin tuota bud&lou yhdistelmää mutta viimeviikkoisen kaatumisen jälkeen en halua ottaa riskejä. Uudet 4,8 JJ ja 500kpl nastoja+työkalu  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## solisti

> itekki kahtelin tuota bud&lou yhdistelmää mutta viimeviikkoisen kaatumisen jälkeen en halua ottaa riskejä. Uudet 4,8 JJ ja 500kpl nastoja+työkalu



Askartelun iloa  :Hymy: . Yhteen GC:seen Olen asentanut reilu 100 nastaa ja siinäkin meni nokko pitkään. Laita liiman kanssa. Kelveillä on kyllä liukasta, yhdet lipat on itselläkin jo takana mutta silti ei jaksaisi alkaa asentamaan nastoja alle.

----------


## PaLa

Moro

Minkä kokoisia talvirenkaita ootte saanut mahtumaan Dude 9.0 trail malliin? Pyörässä alkuperäiset 80mm kiekot ja vakio Mastodon std pro keula.

----------


## Antza44

> Moro
> 
> Minkä kokoisia talvirenkaita ootte saanut mahtumaan Dude 9.0 trail malliin? Pyörässä alkuperäiset 80mm kiekot ja vakio Mastodon std pro keula.



Surlyn 4.8" Bud ja Lou menee. 5.05" voit unohtaa.

----------


## harald

Eteen menee kyllä 2XL, mutta pitää mahdollisesti säätää mastodonia. Minkä pituinen jousto siinä on?

----------


## Antza44

> Eteen menee kyllä 2XL, mutta pitää mahdollisesti säätää mastodonia. Minkä pituinen jousto siinä on?



Ei mitenkään mahdolliseti vaan pitää! 100mm on vakio.

----------


## harald

100 mm:een ei oikein onnistu 2XL säätämälläkään. Tai sitten ei jää kovin paljon joustoa.

----------


## PaLa

100mm on joustoa, 4.5" snow shoe ostoslistalla jos vaan sais varmuuden et mahtuisi ilman keulan muokkaamista pyörimään.

----------


## Antza44

> 100mm on joustoa, 4.5" snow shoe ostoslistalla jos vaan sais varmuuden et mahtuisi ilman keulan muokkaamista pyörimään.



Mahtuu.

----------


## PaLa

Jes kiitoksia.

----------


## PaLa

Onko tietoa meneekö ilman keulan muutoksia Veetiren Snow Shoe XL 4.8 dudeen?

----------


## Antza44

> Onko tietoa meneekö ilman keulan muutoksia Veetiren Snow Shoe XL 4.8 dudeen?



Surlyn 4.8" on isoimpia tuossa nimellis mitassa, eli mahtunee tuokin. Ilmeisesti se Jonny5 ei edes ole isompi.

----------


## PaLa

Kiitos taas

----------


## harald

Johnny 5 on melko samankokoinen kuin Bud

----------


## PaLa

Mites Dillinger 5 26x4.6 sopii Manitoun kanssa?

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Dillinger on niin pieni kumi, että sopii ihan varmasti.

----------


## PaLa

> Dillinger on niin pieni kumi, että sopii ihan varmasti.



Meneekö dunderbeist ja flowbeist yhtä kapea?

----------


## Antza44

> Surlyn 4.8" on isoimpia tuossa nimellis mitassa, eli mahtunee tuokin. Ilmeisesti se Jonny5 ei edes ole isompi.







> Meneekö dunderbeist ja flowbeist yhtä kapea?



Tuo aiempi vastaa, jo kaikkiin kysymyksiisi. 26" kumeista 2XL on ainoa mikä ei sovi ilman modia.

----------


## Laetine

Ensviikolla toivon mukaan pyörä lähtee tulemaan. Ei malttaisi odottaa 😭

----------


## solisti

> mitä rengasta porukka käyttää talvella dudessa?



Jos pitää veikata, niin 80% ajaa niillä Jumbo Jimeillä. 

Vaihtoehtoja toki löytyy, jos haluaa enemmän rouheutta talvella. Bud/Lou, Johnny 5, Maxxis FBF/FBR, Flowbeast/Dunderbeast....  Kivahan noita eri vaihtoehtoja on testailla, mutta... sillä JJ:lläkin kyllä ajaa suurimman osan keleistä ilman mitään ongelmia... Itse laittaisin lähtökohtana jonkun Budin tai J5 keulille ja JJ taakse.

----------


## solisti

Eteen mahtuu käsittääkseni 2XL, jos on kiinteä Rude-keulana.... 
Taakse on jotkut mahduttanut 65mm vanteella ja poistamalla sivunappuloita, en itse kyllä kokeilisi. Jotenkin se +1800g rengas ei ehkä ole luontevin valinta ko. hiilarivekottimeen ylipäätään.

----------


## Poy

> Vaihtoehtoja toki löytyy, jos haluaa enemmän rouheutta talvella. Bud/Lou, Johnny 5, Maxxis FBF/FBR, Flowbeast/Dunderbeast....  Kivahan noita eri vaihtoehtoja on testailla, mutta... sillä JJ:lläkin kyllä ajaa suurimman osan keleistä ilman mitään ongelmia... Itse laittaisin lähtökohtana jonkun Budin tai J5 keulille ja JJ taakse.



Viime viikonloppuna ajelin Bud/Lou:lla, kun oli jo jonkun verran lunta, ja tosi hyvältä yhdistelmältä tuntui mastodin kanssa. Sitä ennen ajoin 4.4" JJ ja kyllä tuo Bud/Lou voiton vie (mukavuudessa) talviajossa, kunhan on lunta. Eikä ollut edes liukas, vaikka siirtymillä tiellä oli jonkun verran jäätä. Keulan ehkä vaihdan jäykäksi kun tulee vielä enemmän lunta, tai ainakin pitää eroa kokeilla.

----------


## Visa_äs

Mää ajelen Barbegazeilla. Pykälää rouheammat kuin JJ. Eteen myös on Bud, mutta omaan makuun se rullaa liian huonosti. Se on hyvä ajaa pehmeessä lumessa, mutta raskas. 

Lähetetty minun SM-A530F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## RSy69

> Ensviikolla toivon mukaan pyörä lähtee tulemaan. Ei malttaisi odottaa




*"Tilauksesi on lähetetty"*

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Tuli hankittua 17 mallin cf 9.0 M koossa. Blutolla ja crocin keulalla. Tilasin 120mm ruodot kun keula on jotenkin agressiivinen tolla perus 100mm pitkällä. Mites keulakulman säätö tällä palikalla? https://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10...ube-1834-p.asp 

Voimaansiirroksi tuli 11-46, 30t ovaalilla. 

Stemmiksi tulee tämä https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/....8-stem-870603 ja tankona toimii fatbar 40 nousulla 790 leveenä.

----------


## Laetine

> *"Tilauksesi on lähetetty"*



Ei ainakaan vielä...

----------


## Laetine

> Ei ainakaan vielä...



NO NYT!!!!

----------


## Mi2

> Tuli hankittua 17 mallin cf 9.0 M koossa. Blutolla ja crocin keulalla. Tilasin 120mm ruodot kun keula on jotenkin agressiivinen tolla perus 100mm pitkällä. Mites keulakulman säätö tällä palikalla? https://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10...ube-1834-p.asp



Dudessa kokonaan integroitu ohjainlaakeri, johon en ole vielä järkevää (tai oikeastaan minkäänlaista) anglesettia nähnyt myytävän.

----------


## Rescue73

> http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10-...ube-1834-p.asp
> 
> Laitoin kiinni, pyörä kasvoi pituutta n.10-11mm, ohjaamo jotakuinkin samoissa mitoissa, vaikka emäputken noustessa istuinputki kallistuu taakse.
> Nyt meno vakaata ja rennompaa lyhyellä stemmilläkin. (20mm)   Pyörä muuttui leikkisämmän oloiseksi äkikseltään, johtuisiko istuinp. kulman muutoksesta...mutta ajellaan sairastelun jälkeen enempi ja ihmetellään mitä tapahtui.



Onhan tuo anglesetti roikkunut kohta 1,5 vuotta mukana viikoittain useampaankin kertaan. En aikonut ottaa pois😉

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Onhan tuo anglesetti roikkunut kohta 1,5 vuotta mukana viikoittain useampaankin kertaan. En aikonut ottaa pois😉



Lähtisitkö tommosen laittaan vai mennäänkö vakiolla? Ainakin tuttu tommosen laittoi omaansa. Millanen homma asentaa?

----------


## Gargamel

Minulla on myös nyt tuoreeltaan asennettuna. S-kokoisessa 2015-runko/haarukka -yhdistelmässä haarukan kaulaputki riitti juuri, mutta vakio "knock block" ei mahtunut enää pinoon mukaan. Asennus oli tunnin-parin homma kun rauhallisesti teki. Haarukasta vanhan "crown racen" poistaminen oli hieman työlästä, mutta ei se tiukassa ole kun vaan jotain saa väliin.

Ajokokemuksisa ei muuta kerrottavaa vielä kuin itseohjailun (edelleen JJ4.8) lievä lisääntyminen. Varsinainen odotus on siihen vakautuuko kulku talvisissa alamäkiränneissä. Niissä ajaminen on minulla ollut jostain syystä todella vaikeaa, pyörä vain kimpoilee penkasta penkkaan.

----------


## Fasse

Morjesta vaan, uusi käyttäjä täällä. Dude laitettu tilaukseen ja ens viikolla pitäs tulla. Lähinnä talvea ajatellen heti kärkeen kyssäri, että kuinka Dude tarvii nastarengasta, vai pärjääkö normiajossa tällänen pitkän tauon jälkeen aloitteleva vakio JJ 4" gummilla?

----------


## MRa

> Morjesta vaan, uusi käyttäjä täällä. Dude laitettu tilaukseen ja ens viikolla pitäs tulla. Lähinnä talvea ajatellen heti kärkeen kyssäri, että kuinka Dude tarvii nastarengasta, vai pärjääkö normiajossa tällänen pitkän tauon jälkeen aloitteleva vakio JJ 4" gummilla?



Riippuu keleistä. Etelässä kun lämmöt sahaa 0:an molemmin puolin, tarvii nastat. Polut jäätyy perunapelloiksi Jos pelkkää lumikeli ni sit pärjää ilman nastoja. JJ ei oo kovin karkeakuvioinen, joten pehmeämmässä ei oo parhaimmillaan. Kovemmassa kyllä.

----------


## Fasse

Jepulista. Pitääpä katsoa kun pyörä on alla että miltä näyttää. Ajot stadissa ja satakunnassa, että varmaan vähän kaikkea mahtuu kelin puolesta tulemaan  :Hymy:  Ja tosiaan, ei ainakaan alkuun näin pitkän tauon jälkeen lähdetä "urheilemaan" vielä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jyri K

Etelässä on jäätä enempi kun lunta. Nastoilla mukava päästää. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Etelässä on jäätä enempi kun lunta. Nastoilla mukava päästää. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



Ei tuota oikein voi yleistää. Esimerkiksi tänäänkin, lunta oli pari senttiä mutta jäätä ei ollut kuin jossain lätäkössä jossa jää kesti. Ja sama tilanne jatkuisi vaikka lunta tulisi lisääkin, kunhan ei käy selvemmin plussan puolella ja sitten taas pakastuu. Pluskelin vesisade vielä tekee lisää jäätä, kun on lunta. Eli ihan keleistä kiinni.

Mutta se on kyllä totta että etelässä usein kelit vaihtelee niin että jos aikoo enemmän talvella ajella niin valmius nastarenkaiden käyttöön on syytä olla.  Ja jääkeleillä on kyllä tosiaan mukava kunnon nastarenkailla kaahailla.  Itsellä on kesäkumien ja nastasellaisten lisäksi vielä ns välikelin renkaatkin.  Ei ne välttämättömät ole mutta itse olen tykännyt.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Tänään 30 kilsan lenkki ja pito kyllä loistava lumella ilman nastoja 4.0jjllä.

----------


## JanneKii

> Tänään 30 kilsan lenkki ja pito kyllä loistava lumella ilman nastoja 4.0jjllä.



Lumella menee, itse asun Oulussa ja taas on tällä viikolla vesikelejä luvassa. Eli jäätä on taas keskiviikon jäljiltä luvassa. Käytän fättiä maastoajeluun ja lisäksi ne talven pirullisimmat päivät ajelen myös töihin, varsinkin syvemmässä lumessa se on hurjan paljon mukavampi kuin kapearenkainen hybridi. Viime syksynä kun ekoja kertoja kokeilin tuota mustan jään kelillä, niin meinasin heittää lipat heti kotipihalla jo. Jumbojimien pito jäällä oli täysin olematon ja kyllä minä niillä näytöillä hankin itselleni nastat. Pistin ne halvimmat Verkkokauppa.comin 4" VeeTiren Snow Avalanchet ja ne on ... semmoiset keskinkertaiset. Varsinkin takana pitää itsellä olla isompi ratas, joten nyt päivitin taaksen Terrene Johnny 5:n ja se tuntuu kyllä hyvältä kumilta, seos on parempi, leveyttä ja nastoja enemmän ja muutenkin laadukkaamman tuntuinen kumi. Veetiren kumeissa on jotain pieniä mikrohalkeamia, joista tuntuu ilmaa karkailevan - litku onneksi paikkaa.

----------


## Fasse

> Lumella menee, itse asun Oulussa ja taas on tällä viikolla vesikelejä luvassa. Eli jäätä on taas keskiviikon jäljiltä luvassa. Käytän fättiä maastoajeluun ja lisäksi ne talven pirullisimmat päivät ajelen myös töihin, varsinkin syvemmässä lumessa se on hurjan paljon mukavampi kuin kapearenkainen hybridi. Viime syksynä kun ekoja kertoja kokeilin tuota mustan jään kelillä, niin meinasin heittää lipat heti kotipihalla jo. Jumbojimien pito jäällä oli täysin olematon ja kyllä minä niillä näytöillä hankin itselleni nastat. Pistin ne halvimmat Verkkokauppa.comin 4" VeeTiren Snow Avalanchet ja ne on ... semmoiset keskinkertaiset. Varsinkin takana pitää itsellä olla isompi ratas, joten nyt päivitin taaksen Terrene Johnny 5:n ja se tuntuu kyllä hyvältä kumilta, seos on parempi, leveyttä ja nastoja enemmän ja muutenkin laadukkaamman tuntuinen kumi. Veetiren kumeissa on jotain pieniä mikrohalkeamia, joista tuntuu ilmaa karkailevan - litku onneksi paikkaa.



Kiitos tiedosta, sulla myös ilmeisesti Dude alla? Tai samahan se lienee minkä pyörän kanssa vain... Ja tuosta ylempää jo luinkin että Johnny5 menee 9.0 trailiin ilmeisesti molempiin päihin?

----------


## Mi2

> Onhan tuo anglesetti roikkunut kohta 1,5 vuotta mukana viikoittain useampaankin kertaan. En aikonut ottaa pois



Jaa katos pärkkele, aina oppii jotain uutta! Kasvaako tuolla stack-mitta? Nyt jo 25 astetta miinus -stemmi, kun on niin hassun korkea emäputki tuossa.

----------


## Rescue73

Taitaapi väkisinkin emäputki nousta suhteessa keskiöön

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Jaa katos pärkkele, aina oppii jotain uutta! Kasvaako tuolla stack-mitta? Nyt jo 25 astetta miinus -stemmi, kun on niin hassun korkea emäputki tuossa.



Olikos tuo joku reilun asteen loivennus tolla palikalla. Kyllähän tuo tekisi mieli tilata mutta katotaan miten keulan pidennys vaikuttaa.

----------


## harald

Veetire snow avalanchesta Johnnyyn taisi olla aika iso ja huomattava parannus eikö?  :Hymy:

----------


## Mi2

Elikkäs jos nyt olen ymmärtänyt oikein, tuo alempi integroitu laakeri muutetaankin ikään kuin semi-integroiduksi ja tuo aiheuttaa tuon 13mm stackin kasvun ja loiventaa samalla myös satulaputken kulmaa, jota tuo keulakulman asteen loivennus ei pysty kompensoimaan? Keskiö noussee samalla n.5mm? Eli emäputken noususta tulee 0,5 astetta, noin, ja epäkeskeiset laakeripesät tekevät yhden asteen. Ei ihan optimaali, mutta ehkä tuon kanssa voisi elää. Onko tuolla ihan oikeasti mitään vaikutusta talviajossa esim. alamäkeen? Self steeringiä en kyllä kaipaa tippaakaan.

----------


## JanneKii

> Kiitos tiedosta, sulla myös ilmeisesti Dude alla? Tai samahan se lienee minkä pyörän kanssa vain... Ja tuosta ylempää jo luinkin että Johnny5 menee 9.0 trailiin ilmeisesti molempiin päihin?



Itsellä on Dude 8.0 Trail,  jossa se Bluto etuiskari. Johnny5 menee just ja just taakse (mulla on akseli alkuperäisellä paikallaan) ja tilaa on niukin naukin pari milliä. Eteen ei mene mitenkään, 9.0 trailista en osaa sanoa mutta ilmeisesti se Manitou on isompi.

----------


## JanneKii

> Veetire snow avalanchesta Johnnyyn taisi olla aika iso ja huomattava parannus eikö?



No näin voisi sanoa, kyllä siinä minusta on reilulsti enemmän pitoa kuin siinä Snow Avalanchessa. Nastojakin se 80 enemmän ja ne on ripoteltu paljon leveämmälle alalle, joten kanttipitoakin on luultavasti enemmän. Tuunasin itse sitä Snow Avalanchea ja pistin siihenkin nyt reunoille nastat, eli nyt on sitten takana ja edessä se 320 nastaa. Tai edessä on 318, kun näytti jo 2 lähteneen irti. :-)

----------


## harald

Mastodon on selvästi tilavempi haarukka. Johnny 5 mahtuu, ja väliin vielä fathugger lokari ja sormet saa vielä väliin. Blutossa sain Budin kanssa lämmitellä fathuggeria kauan, eikä sormia saanut väliin.

Suurin ero Johnny ja Snow Avalanchen välillä on mielestäni rullaavuudessa. Avalanchea sai sähköläskissä polkea alamäkeenkin, Johnny rullaa melkein kuin JJ liteskin.

----------


## Fasse

*tilauksesi on lähetetty* Ei muuta kuin odotus alkamaan  :Hymy:

----------


## Northman

Onko porukka litkuttanut noita DT Swissin BR2300 -kiekkoja? Onko ollut haasteita tai ongelmia litkuttamisissa? Ilmeisesti DT Swiss ei itse noita suoraan TL-vanteiksi luokittele vaikka litkutuksia niihin onnistuneesti tehty?

----------


## Gargamel

Sama 710-kehä siinäkin lienee kuin br 2250:ssa?  Onhan noita tubelesoitu vuosia. Ihan hyvä siihen hommaan. 

Mainitaan nyt venttiilinreikä, sitä minulla on ollut vaikea saada tiivistymään yleisillä kartiokantaisilla venttiileillä, koska tiivistyspinta on tasomainen ja ohut. Seuraavalla kerralla kokeilen mutteria myös sisäpuolelle.

----------


## tual

> Mainitaan nyt venttiilinreikä, sitä minulla on ollut vaikea saada tiivistymään yleisillä kartiokantaisilla venttiileillä, koska tiivistyspinta on tasomainen ja ohut. Seuraavalla kerralla kokeilen mutteria myös sisäpuolelle.



Prikka ulkopuolelle kiristysmutterin alle on toiminut kartioventtiilillä

----------


## Gargamel

Ei prikka ulkopuolella auta kun kartio on sisäpuolella.

----------


## tual

Minulla venttiilin kartio tuli sen verran venttiilireiästä ulkopuolelle ettei kiristysmutterin kierre riittänyt kiristämään kartiota tiukasta vannetta vasten. Prikan kanssa on toiminut nyt useamman vuoden mutta voihon noissa venttiileissä olla eroja.

----------


## Antza44

No Tubes.in venttiileillä ei ole ikinä ollut ongelmia minkään vanteiden kanssa vaikka on kartio. Venttiilin kohdalle tupla teippi varsinkin, jos No Tubes tyyppisellä ohuellä teipillä teippaa. Gorillalla ei, niin kaipaa.

----------


## MRa

> No Tubes.in venttiileillä ei ole ikinä ollut ongelmia minkään vanteiden kanssa vaikka on kartio. Venttiilin kohdalle tupla teippi varsinkin, jos No Tubes tyyppisellä ohuellä teipillä teippaa. Gorillalla ei, niin kaipaa.



Toi tuplateippi varmaaan olis fiksu vetää niin, että ensin pätkä ja päälle sit kierros niin ei jää kuin yksi sauma näkyviin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Antza44

Tai oikeestaanhan se on 3 kerros, kun teippi on jo päälekkäin venttiilin kohdalla. No eipä se  ole ongelma ollut vaikka sen pikkupalasen siihen päälle länttää. Nyt, kun keltasella teippailin vanteita uusiksi vedin vielä kaistaleen teipin lopetus kohdan päälle.

----------


## Mi2

Omat bbr 2250 -kehät teippasin siihen vannenauhan päälle tällä: https://www.savenmaa.fi/tuote/aumate...5411512114225/

Puolitoista kierrosta, toiminut toistaiseksi hyvin. Kunnon pakkasista ei kokemusta, - 14 tähän mennessä kovin. 
Sisäpuolelle sisurista pieni pala, johon reikä, sen päälle prikka, jota tuo venttiilin kartio siis painaa sisurinpalaa ja kehää vasten.

Mutta onhan nuo aika keskinkertaiset kehät tubelesointiin, jos verrataan Mulefutiin tai Nextieen.

----------


## tinke77

Fattystripperillä tälläkin hetkellä tubeloituna 4 kpl kyseisiä kiekkoja ja ei minkäänlaista ongelmaa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ei kyllä mitään ongelmia ole tubeless-käytössä ollut. Hirvisäkillä ollaan tehty ajokaverin kanssa molemmille. Venttiilin kohdalle pätkä gorillaa vahvistukseksi. Aina on ollut tiivis. Ei eroa Mulefuttiin muussa kuin että reilusti kevyemmät.

----------


## Jani_P

> Omat bbr 2250 -kehät teippasin siihen vannenauhan päälle tällä: https://www.savenmaa.fi/tuote/aumate...5411512114225/
> 
> Puolitoista kierrosta, toiminut toistaiseksi hyvin. Kunnon pakkasista ei kokemusta, - 14 tähän mennessä kovin. 
> Sisäpuolelle sisurista pieni pala, johon reikä, sen päälle prikka, jota tuo venttiilin kartio siis painaa sisurinpalaa ja kehää vasten.
> 
> Mutta onhan nuo aika keskinkertaiset kehät tubelesointiin, jos verrataan Mulefutiin tai Nextieen.



Tuo aumateippi ilmeisesti niin leveä että yltää hyllylle ja yli?

----------


## Mi2

> Tuo aumateippi ilmeisesti niin leveä että yltää hyllylle ja yli?



Kyllä, menee n 10 mm reunojen yli. En ole vaivautunut leikkaamaan ylimääräisiä.

----------


## raparperi1

Hirvisäkkiä vaan

----------


## Antza44

Muuta en tiiä, mut kaikki viritykset mitkä pitää uusia aina renkaan vaihdossa on syvältä sieltä. Keltanen Sunringlen eli No tubess teippi on paras ja Gorilla toimii sekin. Huolella pitää tehdä, niin välttyy ongelmilta ja kumin vaihto käy "silmän räpäyksessä". Vakuumikalvokin toimii, mutta kyllästyi siihen säätämiseen, kun joka kerta pitää uusia. Painavia ratkaisuja en ymmärrä näissä kunnon tubeless vanteissa. Eri juttu, jos on paska vanteita, mitkä vaatii ghetto tubeless ym virityksiä.

----------


## Mi2

^ No tuo aumateippi kyllä kestää useammankin renkaanvaihdon. Se on joustavampaa kuin keltainen, joten istuu ihan mukavasti vanteelle. Olen myös Mulefuteille testaillut keltaista ja hyvää sekin on. Gorillaakin on testattu, vedin sitä vain kapeat soirot tiivistämään orkkisvannenauhan ja vanteen reunat. Hyvin toimi, mutta melkoista purkkaa poistaa. Hirvisäkkejä en ole kokeillut eikä ole tarvettakaan. Ihanin ratkaisu on Nextien kuitukehät ja 25mm teippi nippelin reikien peitoksi. Valitettavasti Nextiet tuli myytyä edellisen läskin päivityksen mukana.

Mutta siis hyvin toimii tuon 710 tubelesointi, kysyjälle vastaisin, että anna mennä vaan, toimivaa valikoimaa ja työtapaa kyllä riittää.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Painavia ratkaisuja en ymmärrä



Ja puhut Gorillasta  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Antza44

> Ja puhut Gorillasta



No keltasta ei ole leveenä ollut minun läskiajoista alkaen. Eikä sen saatavuus nykyäänkään ole maan mainio. No joka tapauksessa pointtini oli lähinnä, että teipillä saa renkaanvaihdoista paljon helpompaa, kuin kalvoilla, mut kukin laittakoon mitä tykkää.

----------


## TheMiklu

Musta gorilla on painavaa, sotkevaa ja ikävä siinä vaiheessa kun rupeaa spontaanisti irtoilemaan.
Kirkas gorilla on niinku normi tubelessiteippiä.
...mutta hirvisäkillä täällä mennään toistaiseksi edelleen (kun sitä piisaa ja on vaivatonta käyttää).

----------


## Janss

Ensinnäkin, anteeksi tyhmyyteni. 

Ajatuksissa olisi hankkia ensimmäinen läskipyörä. Läskillä ajot ovat jääneet muutaman polttarireissun ajoihin, mutta nyt olisi ajatus investoida itselle fillari, jolla pärjää mahdollisimman pitkään. Pitkään katsoin Trekin Farley 5 (ja 9.6), mutta hieman on katseet siirtyneet Dude:n mallistoon. Kaipaisin nyt vinkkejä, suosituksia ja tervettä kritiikkiä siitä, mitä Canyonin mallia suosittelette.

Budjettina alunperin oli tuo n. 1,5k, mutta enemmän kiinnitän huomiota siihen, että pyörä palvelisi käytössä pitkään. Näköjänsä myös tässä lajissa nälkä kasvaa syödessä, jolloin myös 9.0 Dude voisi olla mahdollinen.

Miten koette keulajouston tärkeyden läskissä? Itse en ole aikaisemmin keulajousitetulla läskillä ajanut. Entäs, mistä pyörästä löytyisi paras hinta-laatu -suhde aloittelevalle harrastajalle, joka hankkii "ainoaksi" pyöräkseen läskin. Pyörä tulisi ympärivuotiseen ajoon.

----------


## ViBr

> Ensinnäkin, anteeksi tyhmyyteni. 
> 
> Ajatuksissa olisi hankkia ensimmäinen läskipyörä. Läskillä ajot ovat jääneet muutaman polttarireissun ajoihin, mutta nyt olisi ajatus investoida itselle fillari, jolla pärjää mahdollisimman pitkään. Pitkään katsoin Trekin Farley 5 (ja 9.6), mutta hieman on katseet siirtyneet Dude:n mallistoon. Kaipaisin nyt vinkkejä, suosituksia ja tervettä kritiikkiä siitä, mitä Canyonin mallia suosittelette.
> 
> Budjettina alunperin oli tuo n. 1,5k, mutta enemmän kiinnitän huomiota siihen, että pyörä palvelisi käytössä pitkään. Näköjänsä myös tässä lajissa nälkä kasvaa syödessä, jolloin myös 9.0 Dude voisi olla mahdollinen.
> 
> Miten koette keulajouston tärkeyden läskissä? Itse en ole aikaisemmin keulajousitetulla läskillä ajanut. Entäs, mistä pyörästä löytyisi paras hinta-laatu -suhde aloittelevalle harrastajalle, joka hankkii "ainoaksi" pyöräkseen läskin. Pyörä tulisi ympärivuotiseen ajoon.



Pohdin itse reilu vuosi sitten aivan samoja asioita. Päädyin jäykkäkeulaiseen Dudeen, enkä ole katunut. Huomiota kannattaa kiinnittää ennen kaikkea geometriaan. Sitä ei kovin paljoa voi muuttaa jälkikäteen, mutta muuten mieluisampia osia voi hankkia. Dude ja Farley ovat hyvin erilaiset geometrialtaan. Kannattaa testata molempia ja mielellään lyhyen ajan sisään. Myös koko kannattaa testata. Eri merkkien koot eivät ole vertailukelpoisia keskenään. Esim. Silverbacin L tuntuu pienemmältä kuin Trekin M. Canyon ja Felt ovat lähellä toisiaan sinakin M-koon osalta.

Mitä hinta-laatu-suhteeseen tulee, niin kaikki varmaan suosittelevat sitä, mihin itse ovat päätyneet. Niin minäkin. Hiilikuiturunkoista läskiä ei muilta merkeiltä taida tuohon hintaan saada. Pikkusenhan se harmittaa, kun enää ei ole saatavilla paremmin varusteltua jäykkäkeulaista unlimited-mallia. Toki hiilikuitutangot ja -putket sekä paremmat jarrut ym. saa vaihdettua jälkikäteenkin. Hyvä pyörä se joka tapauksessa on.

Lähetetty minun GM1913 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

Ostaa jäykän joustokeuloja saa sitten jälkikäteen. Itse nykyään tykkään ajaa joustokeulalla jopa talvella, vaikka monta vuotta ajoin täysjäykkänä kesät talvet. Toisen mieltymystä tästä on vaikea tietää, kun vaikuttavia tekijöitä on, niin paljon.

----------


## solisti

Itse ostin aikoinaan joustokeulalla, kun omasta mielestä hinta-laatusuhde oli paras. Sittemmin on talvea varten hommattu toki jäykkä keula ja muutenkin se on ehkä mukavampi käsitellä (keveyden huomaa), kun joustokeulalla saa vauhtia pidettyä ehkä helpommin. Molempi parempi, kesällä joustoa ja kapeampaa rengasta vähän maastosta riippuen ja talvella jäykkä.

----------


## Paksupolkija

Joustokeula hyvä jos ajot on kaahottamista ja hitaammassakin vauhdissa tuo mukavuutta pitkille lenkeille. Talvella jos ajot on pääosin pehmeässä lumessa, ei joustosta ole hirveästi hyötyä. Jos ajelee kuitenkin pitkiä lenkkejä kovilla ja muhkuraisilla talvipoluilla, joustoa tulee ikävä. Itellä tällä hetkellä kuitukeula ja sen kyllä huomaa että väsyy helpommin ja hitaampaa on mitä vaikeampi maasto. Tiukissa nousuissa helpompaa, kun keula laski 5cm.

----------


## Janss

Kiitoksia vastauksista.

Kysytään nyt vielä näin päin, että onko joustokeulasta haittaa? Lähinnä talviajoa mietin.. Huoltokohteena yksi rahareikä enemmän, mutta eipä taida mahdottoman usein olla tarvetta huoltaa.. Olishan se hienoa päästä itse nämä testaamaan ja toteamaan, mutta koeajon vaikeus pistää miettimään näitä etukäteen.

Jotenkin tuntuu, että painin nyt tuon 8.0:n ja 9.0 Trailin välillä. Jotenkin tuntuu, että tuon 8.0 Trailin ja 9.0 Trailin hintaero on liian pieni, sillä jälkimmäisessä päivittyvät jarrut, voimansiirto ja tuo keula. 

Kysytään nyt vielä, että onko käytännön eroa, että onko pyörässä 4.0 vai 4.8 fillarit?

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Nyt on headset asennettu pienen tuskailun kanssa  huomenna testilenkille! 

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Kiitoksia vastauksista.
> 
> Kysytään nyt vielä näin päin, että onko joustokeulasta haittaa? Lähinnä talviajoa mietin.. Huoltokohteena yksi rahareikä enemmän, mutta eipä taida mahdottoman usein olla tarvetta huoltaa.. Olishan se hienoa päästä itse nämä testaamaan ja toteamaan, mutta koeajon vaikeus pistää miettimään näitä etukäteen.
> 
> Jotenkin tuntuu, että painin nyt tuon 8.0:n ja 9.0 Trailin välillä. Jotenkin tuntuu, että tuon 8.0 Trailin ja 9.0 Trailin hintaero on liian pieni, sillä jälkimmäisessä päivittyvät jarrut, voimansiirto ja tuo keula. 
> 
> Kysytään nyt vielä, että onko käytännön eroa, että onko pyörässä 4.0 vai 4.8 fillarit?



Jos vaan tilillä riittää paine niin ehdottomasti tuo 9.0 manitoun keulalla. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## velib

> Kiitoksia vastauksista.
> 
> Kysytään nyt vielä näin päin, että onko joustokeulasta haittaa? Lähinnä talviajoa mietin.. Huoltokohteena yksi rahareikä enemmän, mutta eipä taida mahdottoman usein olla tarvetta huoltaa.. Olishan se hienoa päästä itse nämä testaamaan ja toteamaan, mutta koeajon vaikeus pistää miettimään näitä etukäteen.
> 
> Jotenkin tuntuu, että painin nyt tuon 8.0:n ja 9.0 Trailin välillä. Jotenkin tuntuu, että tuon 8.0 Trailin ja 9.0 Trailin hintaero on liian pieni, sillä jälkimmäisessä päivittyvät jarrut, voimansiirto ja tuo keula.



Jos itse ostaisin läskin ainoaksi maastopyöräksi, haluaisin siihen joustokeulan, jotta voi alamäissä pitää vähän enemmän vauhtia. Silti tosin luultavasti ostaisin tuon Duden jäykkäkeulaisena ja joustokeulan siihen erikseen. Talvella ajaisin mieluummin jäykällä keulalla, kesällä taas joustolla.

Olen nytkin harkinnut omaan Dudeen joustokeulan hankkimista, mutta samalla haluaisin 29+ -kiekot, ja kun tallista löytyy jo täpäri ja jäykkäperä, ei tuota oikein saa itselleen perusteltua.





> Kysytään nyt vielä, että onko käytännön eroa, että onko pyörässä 4.0 vai 4.8 fillarit?



Talvella mahdollisimman leveät, kesällä taas mielestäni leveä rengas on hieman tunnoton, joten 4” rengas (tai se 29+) ja joustokeula voisi olla hyvä vaihtoehto. Tämähän on tietysti mielipide, toiset tykkää ajella leveillä renkailla kesät talvet.

----------


## Gargamel

> Jos itse ostaisin läskin ainoaksi maastopyöräksi, haluaisin siihen joustokeulan, jotta voi alamäissä pitää vähän enemmän vauhtia. Silti tosin luultavasti ostaisin tuon Duden jäykkäkeulaisena ja joustokeulan siihen erikseen. Talvella ajaisin mieluummin jäykällä keulalla, kesällä taas joustolla.
> 
> Olen nytkin harkinnut omaan Dudeen joustokeulan hankkimista, mutta samalla haluaisin 29+ -kiekot, ja kun tallista löytyy jo täpäri ja jäykkäperä, ei tuota oikein saa itselleen perusteltua.



Aivan samat historia, kokeilunhalut ja mietteet.

Jos on epävarma joustokeula vs. Duden oma jäykkä, niin ostaisin jäykän ja säästäisin. Jälkikäteen Rudea ei tiettävästi pysty ostamaan, kun taas joustokeuloja löytyy helposti.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

120mm bluto ja loiventava headsett ohjaamossa. Kyllä se paransi pyörää huomattavasti. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Visa_äs

> 120mm bluto ja loiventava headsett ohjaamossa. Kyllä se paransi pyörää huomattavasti. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Paljonko loivensit? Millä headsetillä? 

Lähetetty minun SM-A530F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Paljonko loivensit? Millä headsetillä? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A530F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tällä setillä. Vinkki tuli saman seuran dude kuskilta.  https://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10...ube-1834-p.asp 

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## harald

Huomaako käytännössä tuollaisen yhden asteen eron?

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Huomaako käytännössä tuollaisen yhden asteen eron?



Kyllä sen edelliseen huomaa kun ohjaamo nousee samalla jonkin verran. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Visa_äs

Kyllä sen huomaa. Keula kuitenkin siirtyy pidemmälle eteen jonkin verran. Alamäkiominaisuudet ainakin pitäs parantua. Samalla tosin kannattanee pidentää keula just tohon 120mm. 

Ketteryys siinä huononee vastapainoks ja ohjainlaakerin voi joutua uusimaan useammin kun rasittuu enemmän loiventaessa. 

Lähetetty minun SM-A530F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## harald

Miten se muuttuu? Suoraan ajaessa ja kännyttäessä mutkaan? Entä kun pyörä kallistui? Miten vaikuttaa jousitukseen, koveneeko?

----------


## Visa_äs

> Miten se muuttuu? Suoraan ajaessa ja kännyttäessä mutkaan? Entä kun pyörä kallistui? Miten vaikuttaa jousitukseen, koveneeko?



Suoraan ajaessa menee helpommin esteistä ylitse. Alamäkeen kovassa vauhdissa vakaampi ajaa. Hitaissa mutkissa kömpelömpi koska akseliväli pitenee ja mutkissa pyörää joutuu kallistaan enemmän että kääntyy. 

Nämä kaikki ei tietenkään ole radikaaleja muutoksia koska kyse vain yhdestä asteesta. 

Pidempi joustomatka tietty jeesaa kun ajetaan lujaa alamäkeen mökkysessä maastossa. Keula kannattaa pidentää ettei ajoasento muuttuis liikaa. Tohon yhden asteen loivennukseen vois olla 10mm optimi pidennys. Näin ollen kun pidentää 20mm niin stack nousee jonkun verran ja ylämäkeen ei ole enää niin hyvä ajaa kun keulii herkemmin. 

Lähetetty minun SM-A530F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Suoraan ajaessa menee helpommin esteistä ylitse. Alamäkeen kovassa vauhdissa vakaampi ajaa. Hitaissa mutkissa kömpelömpi koska akseliväli pitenee ja mutkissa pyörää joutuu kallistaan enemmän että kääntyy. 
> 
> Nämä kaikki ei tietenkään ole radikaaleja muutoksia koska kyse vain yhdestä asteesta. 
> 
> Pidempi joustomatka tietty jeesaa kun ajetaan lujaa alamäkeen mökkysessä maastossa. Keula kannattaa pidentää ettei ajoasento muuttuis liikaa. Tohon yhden asteen loivennukseen vois olla 10mm optimi pidennys. Näin ollen kun pidentää 20mm niin stack nousee jonkun verran ja ylämäkeen ei ole enää niin hyvä ajaa kun keulii herkemmin. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A530F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ihan jees nousi ylämäkeen vielä. Takarengas on etummaisessa lovessa nyt. Käytin sen takana ennen laakerin asennusta mutta laitoin takasin etummaiseen kun ei meinannut saada näppärästi keulaa yli esteen. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Rescue73

> Huomaako käytännössä tuollaisen yhden asteen eron?



Muutos on lähes 1,5 astetta...selkeä muutos havaittavissa.

----------


## Antza44

> 120mm bluto ja loiventava headsett ohjaamossa. Kyllä se paransi pyörää huomattavasti. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Ajoitko muuten 120mm Blutolla jo ennen loiventavaa headsettiä? Vai tuliko molemmat muutokset samalla?

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Ajoitko muuten 120mm Blutolla jo ennen loiventavaa headsettiä? Vai tuliko molemmat muutokset samalla?



Eka tuli 120mm

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mi2

Oma Dudeni muuttui nopeammaksi kun sain tankoa alemmaksi. Mielessä on vielä jouston lyhentäminen 100mm --> 90 mm.

----------


## Antza44

L Stack on aika korkea. Itse 180cm voisin muuten vaihtaa M->L.

----------


## Paksupolkija

Ihan mielenkiinnosta, itsellä juurikin päivastaisia kokemuksia kun väsyy helpommin. Plus hankalassa maastossa korkea ajoasento tuo tasapainoa kun seistessa tanko ylempänä. Siirtymille varmaankin tuo nopeutta, jos vauhdit niin kovia että tarvitsee voittaa ilmanvastusta.

----------


## Antza44

> Ihan mielenkiinnosta, itsellä juurikin päivastaisia kokemuksia kun väsyy helpommin. Plus hankalassa maastossa korkea ajoasento tuo tasapainoa kun seistessa tanko ylempänä. Siirtymille varmaankin tuo nopeutta, jos vauhdit niin kovia että tarvitsee voittaa ilmanvastusta.



No tuotahan ei voi päätellä kuvasta, että tanko olisi alhaalla suhteessa penkkiin. Itsellä tanko on noin sentin alempana satulaa. ylemmäs, jos nostaa keula jää liian kevyeksi ja jyrkkien mäkien nousu ei onnistu ja alamäissä mutkiin ei saa tarpeeksi keulalle painetta. Stemmin mittahan tuohon vaikuttaa myös ja niin ikään moni muukin asia. L kokoisella Dudella minäkin tarvisin kuvan mukaista stemiä ja alaspäin risellä olevan tangon, että saisin toteutettua saman korkuisen ohjaamon, kun M kokoiseen. Tosin mulla onkin 120mm STD Manitou, mikä itsessään jo nostaa keulaa.

----------


## JiiPee82

Duden kammista asiaa. Vaimon 2016 vuoden Dudesta korkkasi e13 kammesta kierteet ja nyt pitäisi jotain ratkaisuja tuon kampisetin suhteen tehdä. 

Mikäs on hyväksi todettu ratkaisu korvaamaan nuo e13-kammet? Keskiölaakerin vaihtoa kannattanee miettiä samalla?

----------


## SBIAN

Tuo ohjaustangon korkeushan määräytyy mieltymyksen mukaan, millaisessa asennossa on miellyttävä ajaa. Tosiasiassa periaate on se että ohjaustanko olisi asetettava mahdollisimman korkealle kumminkin niin että paino jakautuu etupyörän päälle että jyrkkissä ylämäessä ei keula kevene niin että se pyrkii nousemaan maasta. Seisaaltaa ajettaessa tulisi ohjaustanko olla noin puolessa väliä reittä. Monella tuntuu olevan käsitys että ohjaustanko pitäisi olla mahdollisimman alhaalla toki noin saadaan ilmanvastus pienemmäksi matalan ajo asenon vuoksi mutta normi ajajalle tuolla ei ole mitään merkitystä, tärkeitä on se että ohjaustanko on niin ylhäällä että ajo tuntuu mukavalta.

Korkealla oleva ohjaustanko sästää käsiä ja niskaa sekä antaa varmuuden tunnetta laskuissa, mutta heikentää  tuntumaa etupyörään.  Liian pystyssä ajoasennossa kärsii polkemis tehokkuus, eli homma on myös tasapainoilua tehokkaan polkemisen ja mukavuuden kanssa.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Tuo ohjaustangon korkeushan määräytyy mieltymyksen mukaan, millaisessa asennossa on miellyttävä ajaa. Tosiasiassa periaate on se että ohjaustanko olisi asetettava mahdollisimman korkealle kumminkin niin että paino jakautuu etupyörän päälle että jyrkkissä ylämäessä ei keula kevene niin että se pyrkii nousemaan maasta. Seisaaltaa ajettaessa tulisi ohjaustanko olla noin puolessa väliä reittä. Monella tuntuu olevan käsitys että ohjaustanko pitäisi olla mahdollisimman alhaalla toki noin saadaan ilmanvastus pienemmäksi matalan ajo asenon vuoksi mutta normi ajajalle tuolla ei ole mitään merkitystä, tärkeitä on se että ohjaustanko on niin ylhäällä että ajo tuntuu mukavalta.
> 
> Korkealla oleva ohjaustanko sästää käsiä ja niskaa sekä antaa varmuuden tunetta laskuissa, mutta heikentää  tuntumaa etupyörään.  Liian pystyssä ajoasennossa kärsii polkemis tehokkuus, eli homma on myös tasapainoilua tehokkaan polkemisen ja mukavuuden kanssa.



Itse ainakin ajatellut duden kanssa mitä enemmä trail sitä parempi omaan hanskaan. Ajan pelkkä polkuja. Nyt se on tuon 120 ja headsetin kanssa, helppo käsitellä ja pääsee hyvin kivien ja juurakoiden yli. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

Lisäksi jäykkiksessä penkistä ajaessa pysty ajo-asento tarjoilee moukut pahemmin selkää, kun taas makaavampi ikäänkuin nostelee perberiä.

----------


## lipsuttelija

Käykö tämä eturatas suoraan 26 kokoisena duden 2X systeemiin?

----------


## Antza44

> Käykö tämä eturatas suoraan 26 kokoisena duden 2X systeemiin?



Käy mutta ei mene kampii ihan kiinni, joku aikoinaan viilasi spiderin sopimaan. Eli AB ratas jää aika sisään. Wolftoothin 28 ovaali on mulla ollut ja se istuu, ku nenä päähän. Pyöreer myö. Katot rattaita, ni huomaat eron pulttien kohdalta.
https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/...bcd-chainrings

----------


## lipsuttelija

Hmm.. Joo niinpä on. Onko wolftoothia jossain 28 tarjolla? Sais olla jopa 26nenkin kun paikassa taisi olla isoin lehti 36 tai 38.

----------


## Antza44

> Hmm.. Joo niinpä on. Onko wolftoothia jossain 28 tarjolla? Sais olla jopa 26nenkin kun paikassa taisi olla isoin lehti 36 tai 38.



https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/...nt=25858422789 26 pyöreetä on valmistajalla ja r2
https://r2-bike.com/WOLFTOOTH-Chainring-BCD-64-26-Teeth ja bike24 https://www.bike24.com/p2134285.html?q=Wolftooth+64 26 ovaaleja ei näkyny noissa.

----------


## lipsuttelija

> https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/...nt=25858422789 26 pyöreetä on valmistajalla ja r2
> https://r2-bike.com/WOLFTOOTH-Chainring-BCD-64-26-Teeth ja bike24 https://www.bike24.com/p2134285.html?q=Wolftooth+64 26 ovaaleja ei näkyny noissa.



Juu pyöreitä on kyllä, mut ei taida ovaaleita olla 28.kaan missään. 

Pitääkö sitä spiderin kiinnityspintaa viilata vai mitä? Saako sen spiderin tilalle suoraan ratasta kiinni?

----------


## Antza44

> Juu pyöreitä on kyllä, mut ei taida ovaaleita olla 28.kaan missään. 
> 
> Pitääkö sitä spiderin kiinnityspintaa viilata vai mitä? Saako sen spiderin tilalle suoraan ratasta kiinni?



Tässä ketjussa alkupuolella on jossain kuvat viilailusta. DM rattaita on e13 orkkikset 28 muistaakseni ja muillakin on, mutta ketjulinja tulkinnat on haastavia näissä e13 kammissa, kun unlimited mallissa oli pidemmät akselit joissa oli e13DM ratas. Eli pelko on, että liian sisään menee vaikka jostain pienen DM rattaan löytäisikin.

----------


## solisti

> Tässä ketjussa alkupuolella on jossain kuvat viilailusta. DM rattaita on e13 orkkikset 28 muistaakseni ja muillakin on, mutta ketjulinja tulkinnat on haastavia näissä e13 kammissa, kun unlimited mallissa oli pidemmät akselit joissa oli e13DM ratas. Eli pelko on, että liian sisään menee vaikka jostain pienen DM rattaan löytäisikin.



Siis ne pidemmät akselit oli unlimited mallissa? Olen aina luullut, että ne olisi olleet vaan joissain aiemmissa 2x malleissa. Oliko niissä siis 155mm akseli (offset 78) ja tuo -2.5mm fatbike direct mount ratas? Vai onko se nimenomaan tullut sille 145mm akselille (offset 73), voisi kuvitella että niissä leveämmissä käytettiin perus +2mm ratasta tms. ja fatbike DM ratasta ei vielä ollut tuolloin saatavilla. Mulla siis 145mm akseli ja -2.5mm 28 pyöreä. 30 AB ovaalinkin joskus ostin, mutta se vaatii kampien viilausta, jotta saa käännettyä.

----------


## solisti

> Siis ne pidemmät akselit oli unlimited mallissa? Olen aina luullut, että ne olisi olleet vaan joissain aiemmissa 2x malleissa. Oliko niissä siis 155mm akseli (offset 78) ja tuo -2.5mm fatbike direct mount ratas? Vai onko se nimenomaan tullut sille 145mm akselille (offset 73), voisi kuvitella että niissä leveämmissä käytettiin perus +2mm ratasta tms. ja fatbike DM ratasta ei vielä ollut tuolloin saatavilla. Mulla siis 145mm akseli ja -2.5mm 28 pyöreä. 30 AB ovaalinkin joskus ostin, mutta se vaatii kampien viilausta, jotta saa käännettyä.



Luin huvikseni ketjua ja totta tosiaan näin oli... 
Tuossa maccin askartelua sen spiderin kanssa: https://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/....php?p=2439660

Mulla taitaisi olla pari spideria jouten varastossa.

----------


## Antza44

> Siis ne pidemmät akselit oli unlimited mallissa? Olen aina luullut, että ne olisi olleet vaan joissain aiemmissa 2x malleissa. Oliko niissä siis 155mm akseli (offset 78) ja tuo -2.5mm fatbike direct mount ratas? Vai onko se nimenomaan tullut sille 145mm akselille (offset 73), voisi kuvitella että niissä leveämmissä käytettiin perus +2mm ratasta tms. ja fatbike DM ratasta ei vielä ollut tuolloin saatavilla. Mulla siis 145mm akseli ja -2.5mm 28 pyöreä. 30 AB ovaalinkin joskus ostin, mutta se vaatii kampien viilausta, jotta saa käännettyä.



Se on juuri noin, kun kirjotin. 155mm oli Unlimitedissa ja siinä e13 fatbike ratas. Mulla 2x kammet spiderillä ja ne on tuolla lyhemmällä akselilla. Muistaakseni Macci viilasi spideria AB.n 64bcd rattasta varten. Tässä ei ollut kyse rattaan käännöstä, niin kuin sinulla.

Jaa olitkin löytänyt vanhan vietin. Tapatalkki näytti vaan lainaksesi ja en huomannut uudempaa vietiäsi.

----------


## Gargamel

Mulla on tuo linkattu AB:n 26t ovaali e13 2x-kammissa spiderissa 64BCD:ssä. Olen viilannut spiderin kulmia jotta ratas menee perille. Linkatussa Bike-componentsin kuvassa ei ole 64BCD-ratas vaan joku isomman pulttikehän, 64:ssä on kiinnitysruuvien kohdalla upotukset joihin spider ei aivan mahdu jos haluaa rattaan niinpäin että se tulisi mahdollisimman ulos. 

Sovituksen jälkeen kiinnitys on ketänyt vuosia ongelmitta. Ketjulinja on luultavasti liian sisässä nimelliseen verrattuna. Ketju ei ole missään tilanteessa hangannut renkaaseen (JJ ja Lou 4.8" taemmassa pykälässä), ja linja on mukavan suora isoilla rattailla. Pikkurattailla sen sijaan vetää sen verran vinoon että jollakin kohtaa ketjun kylki hankaa viereiseen isompaan rattaaseen aiheuttaen lievää, tai nyt 11-42 -pakalla jo hieman isompaa äänihaittaa.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Duden kammista asiaa. Vaimon 2016 vuoden Dudesta korkkasi e13 kammesta kierteet ja nyt pitäisi jotain ratkaisuja tuon kampisetin suhteen tehdä. 
> 
> Mikäs on hyväksi todettu ratkaisu korvaamaan nuo e13-kammet? Keskiölaakerin vaihtoa kannattanee miettiä samalla?



Minä laittaisin Wheels MFG:n yhteen kiristettävän keskiön ja Sramin GXP kammet. Esim. GX Eagle malli tällä hetkellä Wigglessä puoli-ilmainen.

----------


## Oulunjulli

GX kankien kanssa tarttee sitte olla tyytyväinen sen 30t rattaan kanssa. Tupisin jossain muuallakin täällä että tahtoisin 32t, mutta sillä sen -4mm offsetillä ei löydy mitään vaihtoehtoja, eikä Muklukkiin lie mene edes 30t 0mm offsetillä. Dudessa toki vissiin on haarukassa enemmän tilaa rattaalle, eikä varmaan kukaan halua läskiin 32t eturatasta jos takana on xd räikkä, mutta 11-hampaisella joskus kyrsii.

----------


## Visa_äs

> GX kankien kanssa tarttee sitte olla tyytyväinen sen 30t rattaan kanssa. Tupisin jossain muuallakin täällä että tahtoisin 32t, mutta sillä sen -4mm offsetillä ei löydy mitään vaihtoehtoja, eikä Muklukkiin lie mene edes 30t 0mm offsetillä. Dudessa toki vissiin on haarukassa enemmän tilaa rattaalle, eikä varmaan kukaan halua läskiin 32t eturatasta jos takana on xd räikkä, mutta 11-hampaisella joskus kyrsii.



Hyvin toimii dudessa myös normi boost ratas eli +3mm. Itellä tosin dub kammet mutta sama se kai gxp kampienkin kanssa on. Ite oon käyttäny 28t ovaalia. 

Lähetetty minun SM-A530F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ite, kun oon vanha ja lihava niin läskiin on riittänyt 28t eteen, vaikka takana ei oo ku 11t pienin.

----------


## Peki666

Kokemuksia jengillä pyörästä 
Dude CF 9.0 Trail UUSI ??
Miten lähtee polulla?

----------


## Peki666

Paljon nää kiekot maksaa DT Swissin BR2300?

----------


## Ohiampuja

Pitkän harkinnan jälkeen menin ja tilasin elämäni ekan läskin. Dude 8.0.

Saas nähdä onko läskeily mun juttu vai ei.   :Hymy:

----------


## pyöräsimo

Ohiampuja, kerrohan ihmeessä tunnelmia, kun saat pyörän, kiitos. Meinaatko litkuttaa renkaat?

----------


## Ohiampuja

Litkutus kiinnostaa, mutta sisureilla meinasin aloittaa. Koska en ole ennen litkuttanut yhtään rengasta.   :Hymy:

----------


## MRa

> Litkutus kiinnostaa, mutta sisureilla meinasin aloittaa. Koska en koskaan litkuttanut yhtään rengasta.



Nuo DTSwiss kehät kyllä saa litkutettua. Itse suosin FattyStripper nauhaa. Mutta jos ei oo ennen liikuttanut yhtään rengasta niin en kyllä tuosta aloittaisi. Vielä kun noi JJt on aika letkut kyljistä niin haastetta tulee entisestään. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Terwis

Muutamat läskikiekot litkuttanut ja kyseiset olivat helpoimmasta päästä. 

Uutuuttaan alkuperäiset vannenauhat pois. Tilalle motonetin punaista 50mm leveää heijastinteippiä reikien päälle ja teippasin koko vanteen leveydeltä pakkausteipillä. 
En tiedä teipin valmistajaa, mutta erittäin monet kiekot tuolla teipattu eikä liima sula. 
Litkuksi ruutallinen (60ml) zefalin litkua. 
Kompuralla rengas vanteelle. 
Otti ehkä noin 15min per kiekko.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

E13 kammet ja laakeri tuntuis että alkais rohiseen. Mistä hyvä vaihtolaakeri tilalle? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MRa

Tällaiset vaihdoin tilalle, tosin myös kammet ovat vaihtuneet Race Face kammiksi: Hope Bottom Bracket Cups Stainless Steel PF41 esim https://www.bike24.com/p2158922.html 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Tällaiset vaihdoin tilalle, tosin myös kammet ovat vaihtuneet Race Face kammiksi: Hope Bottom Bracket Cups Stainless Steel PF41 esim https://www.bike24.com/p2158922.html 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Menee siis E13 kampiin? En vielä vaihda kampia jos vaan ehjänä saan auki nuo. Olivat ne auki pari kk sitten niin pitäisi lähteä. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## MRa

> Menee siis E13 kampiin? En vielä vaihda kampia jos vaan ehjänä saan auki nuo. Olivat ne auki pari kk sitten niin pitäisi lähteä. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Juuh, eikös niissä kuitenkin ole 30mm akseli.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Juuh, eikös niissä kuitenkin ole 30mm akseli.



En kyllä osaa sanoa. Pitää varmistaa. Mitkä kammet olet laittanut itelle? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## solisti

Menee nuo Hopet 41mm ulkokehällä E13 kaveriksi. Ja RaceFacen 30mm akselilla olevat kammet (Turbine, Nextit, Atlakset ym... ). 1x ketjulinjaan lienee paras ratkaisu 169mm akseli ja käännetty ei-boost eturatas.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Menee nuo Hopet 41mm ulkokehällä E13 kaveriksi. Ja RaceFacen 30mm akselilla olevat kammet (Turbine, Nextit, Atlakset ym... ). 1x ketjulinjaan lienee paras ratkaisu 169mm akseli ja käännetty ei-boost eturatas.



Pitää tilailla nuo. Näytti olevan parinviikon toimitus aika. Pitäö jonnekkin liikkeeseen lykätä vaihtoon

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Ohiampuja

Eilen tupsahti Dude 8.0. Ja kasaamisen ja muun sähläämisen jälkeen pääsin vielä elämäni ekalle läskipyörälenkille. Ja olipas se mukavaa, musta taisi tulla läskipyöräfani heti kerrasta.   :Hymy:

----------


## pyöräsimo

Ohiampuja, oletko teknisempää ajoa ehtinyt Dudella ajella? Mitkä ovat mietteet sellaisesta? Korvaako Dude sinulla maastopyörän, vai ajatko muillakin maastossa?

Täällä polttelevat Dude ja 29x2.6 ja vain yhteen vehkeeseen on rahkeita!  Ei ole helppoa😅

----------


## Antza44

Ei se Dude huono ole, mutta kun toisena pyöränä on nykyään modernimmalla geolla varustettu peli, ni kyllä ajatuksissa siintää ajatus jyrkemmällä satulakulmalla oleva läski ja hitusen sais keula olla loivempi ja suunniteltu 120mm joustolle. Polet ym on NoGo liika leveän Q-factorynsä takia. Dudea on tässä nyt tullu ajettua, jo useampi vuosi eri setupeilla. Ajoa Duden runko kyllä kestää. Maali on alkanut halkeilla viilloille rungossa siellä täällä jahka tää vähänenkin talviloppuu, kysyn valmistajan kantaa aiheeseen.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Ohiampuja, oletko teknisempää ajoa ehtinyt Dudella ajella? Mitkä ovat mietteet sellaisesta? Korvaako Dude sinulla maastopyörän, vai ajatko muillakin maastossa?
> 
> Täällä polttelevat Dude ja 29x2.6 ja vain yhteen vehkeeseen on rahkeita!  Ei ole helppoa



Jos asut etelässä ja pitäisi olla yksi pyörä niin ehdottomasti 29 täpäri tai HT. Mulla on dude ja yt:n täpäri. Jos ei ole lunta niin menee vähän läskirengas hukkaan varsinkin tänä talvena mennyt. Laitatin omaan dudeen 120 ruodon keulaan ja loiventavan headsetin niin ajo maistuu kyllä sillä ihan kivasti. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## velib

Täällä myös tallissa YT Jeffsy (29 täpäri) ja Dude. Käytännössä talvet ajan Dudella ja kesät Jeffsyllä. Pari lenkkiä on tänä talvena mennyt niin että ilman läskiä olisi ollut pulassa, mutta jos vain toisen saisi tuollaisenaan pitää, ottaisin täpärin. Dudessa on tosin jäykkä keula, joustokeulalla ja kahdella kiekkosetillä (toinen 29+) voisin harkita Dudea ainoaksi maastopyöräksi. 4,8” läskirengas on mielestäni kesäkelissä mukavilla paineilla liian tunnoton. Toki jo pelkästään joustokeula ja 4” eturengas voisi parantaa tilannetta. Makukysymyksiähän nämä ovat, toiset ajavat läskillä tyytyväisenä kesät talvet.

----------


## TheMiklu

Painava kuski ja Dude plus 100mm Bluto 4,4" gummeilla ympärivuotisessa käytössä. Tuo on hyvä kompromissirengas. Teoriassa talveksi vois laittaa 4,8" mutta tänä talvena ei ole näköjään juurikaan lunta. 44 on just hyvä Syötteelläki pommitella. Kesällä meillä on hiekkaa ja suota ajettavaksi niin läski kyllä paikkaansa puolustaa. 29+ HT toisena kesäpyöränä ja silloin joutuu vähän reittisuunnittelua harrastamaan.
Jos yks pyörä niin kyllä meikän olosuhteisiin se olis just tää maastopyörämainen Dude.

----------


## solisti

> Painava kuski ja Dude plus 100mm Bluto 4,4" gummeilla ympärivuotisessa käytössä. Tuo on hyvä kompromissirengas. Teoriassa talveksi vois laittaa 4,8" mutta tänä talvena ei ole näköjään juurikaan lunta. 44 on just hyvä Syötteelläki pommitella. Kesällä meillä on hiekkaa ja suota ajettavaksi niin läski kyllä paikkaansa puolustaa. 29+ HT toisena kesäpyöränä ja silloin joutuu vähän reittisuunnittelua harrastamaan.
> Jos yks pyörä niin kyllä meikän olosuhteisiin se olis just tää maastopyörämainen Dude.



Mulla on ~50mm 27.5" vanteet ja Hodagit kesällä etujouston kanssa niin menee vielä maastopyörämäisemmäksi. Talvella joku vähän rouheampi kumi ja leveämpi vanne ehkä ideaalisempi, mutta Oulun tampatulla poluilla vaikkapa tuo Hodag ajaa asiansa varmaan 90% ajasta. 4.4" JJ on kyllä loistava yleissetti jos haluaa pysyä tuossa alkuperäisessä tuumakoossa.

----------


## velib

Mullakin on itse asiassa 4.4” JJ takana, pitäisiköhän eteenkin laittaa se... Sitten kyllä alkaisi jo joustoa kaipaamaan ainakin kesälle. Toisaalta voihan sitä jatkossakin ajaa ne vauhdikkaammat lenkit täpärillä.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Ohiampuja, oletko teknisempää ajoa ehtinyt Dudella ajella? Mitkä ovat mietteet sellaisesta? Korvaako Dude sinulla maastopyörän, vai ajatko muillakin maastossa?



On minulla toinen 29" jäykkäperä, mutta tuntuu että siitä taitaa tulla nyt gravel pyörä.  :Hymy:  

Olen kyllä myyty kuinka hyvä Dudella on metsässä ajella. Ja itse kun olen 50 vee ikämies, niin nopeudella ei ole väliä, vaan se vakaa ja rauhallinen ajokäytös on minulle tärkeä juttu.

Ekana harmittelin että miksi ihmeessä en hommannut tätä jo aikaisemmin, mutta toisaalta onhan se hienoa että vielä tässäkin iässä löytää jotain uutta ja ihmeellistä.  :Hymy:

----------


## tinke77

Miulla samat ajatukset, myös 29 jäykkäperä toisena ja kyllä siitä tullut enempi sellainen työmatka/tieajelupyörä, vaihtuupa siihen myös jäykkäkeula jouston tilalle. Myös dude on jäykällä keulalla. Dudella vaan kivempaa ja jotenkin rennompaa hoitaa maastoajot.
Joustot ei oo mun juttu, jostain kumman syystä tuntuu pyörä olevan paremmin hanskassa jäykkänä. Alpeilla kävin viikon ajelemassa täpärillä ja ei kyllä minkäänlaista omistamisenhalua tarttunut. Liekö sitten niin verkkaista tuo miun ajelu

----------


## stemi

Joku on saattanut jo aiheesta kysellä mutta kahden vaiheilla 8.0 trailin ja 9.0 trailin välillä on ajatukset ja kysynkin että onko ne kovinkin merkityksellisesti erilaisia pyöriä? Toinen kysymys on että onko 27.5 kiekkojen päivitys mahdollista ja kuinka leveillä kumeilla? Canyonin vastaus oli ympäri pyöreä kun sitä kysyin.

----------


## solisti

> Joku on saattanut jo aiheesta kysellä mutta kahden vaiheilla 8.0 trailin ja 9.0 trailin välillä on ajatukset ja kysynkin että onko ne kovinkin merkityksellisesti erilaisia pyöriä? Toinen kysymys on että onko 27.5 kiekkojen päivitys mahdollista ja kuinka leveillä kumeilla? Canyonin vastaus oli ympäri pyöreä kun sitä kysyin.



En jaksa kaivaa speksejä, mutta runko on täysin sama. Keula on ainakin parempi. 27.5" kiekot menee ainakin spekseillä 80mm vanne ja 4.5" Bontrager. Voi olla, että se suurin eli Cake Eater 4.5" on aika hilkulla mahtuuko.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Joku on saattanut jo aiheesta kysellä mutta kahden vaiheilla 8.0 trailin ja 9.0 trailin välillä on ajatukset ja kysynkin että onko ne kovinkin merkityksellisesti erilaisia pyöriä? Toinen kysymys on että onko 27.5 kiekkojen päivitys mahdollista ja kuinka leveillä kumeilla? Canyonin vastaus oli ympäri pyöreä kun sitä kysyin.



Jarrut, vaihteet, keula, kiekot ja hissitolppa. Tossa eroja. Onko tuo 400€ eroitus. Kyllä minusta että kannattaa valita tuo 9.0 



Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Ai katos olikin hissitolppa. Noh jarrut ja keula isoimmat. Ite kyllä pärjää pidennetyllä blutolla. Kuulemma tuota 100mm manitouta ei pysty pidentään

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## solisti

> En jaksa kaivaa speksejä, mutta runko on täysin sama. Keula on ainakin parempi. 27.5" kiekot menee ainakin spekseillä 80mm vanne ja 4.5" Bontrager. Voi olla, että se suurin eli Cake Eater 4.5" on aika hilkulla mahtuuko.



Jaksoinpa sittenkin. Keulaan ei taida mennä kummassakaan virallisesti kuin 27.5"/3.8". Jos ajattelee 400€ hintaeroa, GX-vaihteet, Jarrut, XD Ratchet-vapari ja Mastodon lienevät perusteltuja upgradeja hinnanlisäykseen.

----------


## stemi

Taitaa siinä sitten käydä niin että 9.0 lähtee tilaukseen. Kiitoksia vastauksista. Tilipäivää odotellessa.

----------


## Visa_äs

> Taitaa siinä sitten käydä niin että 9.0 lähtee tilaukseen. Kiitoksia vastauksista. Tilipäivää odotellessa.



Joo kyllä se kannattaa. Sillon kun hinta vähän kirpasee niin voi olla varma että on tyytyväinen 

Lähetetty minun SM-A530F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## stemi

> Jaksoinpa sittenkin. Keulaan ei taida mennä kummassakaan virallisesti kuin 27.5"/3.8". Jos ajattelee 400€ hintaeroa, GX-vaihteet, Jarrut, XD Ratchet-vapari ja Mastodon lienevät perusteltuja upgradeja hinnanlisäykseen.



Mitä muuten tarkoittaa että ei mene virallisesti? 😁
Minkälaiset kiekot sit vähemmän virallisesti sinne saa menemään? Jos ajattelis noita 27.5x3.8" niin kuinkahan letku siitä tulis niillä? 🤔

----------


## solisti

> Mitä muuten tarkoittaa että ei mene virallisesti? 
> Minkälaiset kiekot sit vähemmän virallisesti sinne saa menemään? Jos ajattelis noita 27.5x3.8" niin kuinkahan letku siitä tulis niillä?



No Blutosta on omaa kokemusta. Siihen ei mahdu 27.5"/4.5", vaan ottaa korkeudesta kiinni. Joillakin on jopa mahtunut pieni yksilö pyörimään, mutta melko vähän on tilaa. Mastodonista on EXT versio, joka syö korkeammat renkaat mukisematta, mutta tuo on ilmeisesti pienempi Pro versio, jossa korkeammat kumit  voi vastata keulan kruunuun jos se pohjaa. 

Letkusta en tiedä (en ymmärrä termiä). Olen ajellut pari kesää kapeammilla 27.5" 3.8" kumeilla ja  minusta setuppi on hyvä kompromissi. Ero ei ole mikään massiivinen vaikka 4.4" Jumbojimeihin, mutta sitä kuvaa ehkä parhaiten maastopyörämäisempi, mutta silti suurimmat läskipyörämäiset ominaisuudet säilyy. Eli jonkun mielestä varmaan huonoimmat puolet molemmista. Tai sitten parhaat  :Hymy: . 29+ voisi myös olla vaihtoehto, mihin monet on mennyt, voi olla että siinäkin tulee tosin keulojen kanssa korkeusongelmia.

----------


## TheMiklu

29+ ois(on) meikän valinta kesägummiks. 29x3” mahtuu Blutoon. En ole tesminyt mutta näin olen lukenut. 27,5x3,8" taitaa olla saman korkuinen.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Toiset tosiaan kehuu että läskin käytettävyys paranee kun hommaa kesäksi kapeammat kiekot ja renkaat.

Näin ensin itsekin ajattelin, mutta nyt kun olen ajellut noilla 4.8" JJ:llä, niin en koe mitään tarvetta kapeampiin renkaisiin. No, ehkä sitten heinäkuussa mielipide on toisenlainen.   :Hymy:

----------


## Villetre

Kyllä kesä on läskeilijälle raskasta.. Siksi itse hommasin kevyemmän laitteen kesäksi/vauhtiajoihin.

----------


## stemi

> En jaksa kaivaa speksejä, mutta runko on täysin sama. Keula on ainakin parempi. 27.5" kiekot menee ainakin spekseillä 80mm vanne ja 4.5" Bontrager. Voi olla, että se suurin eli Cake Eater 4.5" on aika hilkulla mahtuuko.







> Jarrut, vaihteet, keula, kiekot ja hissitolppa. Tossa eroja. Onko tuo 400€ eroitus. Kyllä minusta että kannattaa valita tuo 9.0 
> 
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla







> No Blutosta on omaa kokemusta. Siihen ei mahdu 27.5"/4.5", vaan ottaa korkeudesta kiinni. Joillakin on jopa mahtunut pieni yksilö pyörimään, mutta melko vähän on tilaa. Mastodonista on EXT versio, joka syö korkeammat renkaat mukisematta, mutta tuo on ilmeisesti pienempi Pro versio, jossa korkeammat kumit  voi vastata keulan kruunuun jos se pohjaa. 
> 
> Letkusta en tiedä (en ymmärrä termiä). Olen ajellut pari kesää kapeammilla 27.5" 3.8" kumeilla ja  minusta setuppi on hyvä kompromissi. Ero ei ole mikään massiivinen vaikka 4.4" Jumbojimeihin, mutta sitä kuvaa ehkä parhaiten maastopyörämäisempi, mutta silti suurimmat läskipyörämäiset ominaisuudet säilyy. Eli jonkun mielestä varmaan huonoimmat puolet molemmista. Tai sitten parhaat . 29+ voisi myös olla vaihtoehto, mihin monet on mennyt, voi olla että siinäkin tulee tosin keulojen kanssa korkeusongelmia.



Canyonilta sain vastauksen että kyseessä on Mastodon Pro 100mm Travel eli kaiketi specsit tässä:

https://manitoumtb.com/product/mastodon-pro/

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Keskiölaakerit kotikonstein. Uhka vai mahdollisuus? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Keskiölaakerit kotikonstein. Uhka vai mahdollisuus? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tulihan ne kierteet matkassa. Milläs nää nyt saa irti? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## tinke77

Rälläkällä aikoinaan itse vastaavassa tilanteessa otin ja uutta tilalle.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Rälläkällä aikoinaan itse vastaavassa tilanteessa otin ja uutta tilalle.



Mitäs tohon nyt kannatais laittaa tilalle? 170mm perälle ja pituus 175 vai 170? Mikä ratas? Nyt ovaali 30 mutta se ei sitten enään käy esim rf kampiin. Saisko tuota kampea perus vetimellä irti?  

https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/315...0mm-rear-175mm Sopiiko nämä? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Gargamel

Vuole muovinen välyksensäädin palasiksi ja sen jälkeen kammen irroitus kynsimallisella ulosvetimellä. Uusi aps maksaa alle 30e.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Vuole muovinen välyksensäädin palasiksi ja sen jälkeen kammen irroitus kynsimallisella ulosvetimellä. Uusi aps maksaa alle 30e.



Tämmösellä? Ei mahdollista saada pois ilman että rikkoo välyksen säätäjän? Ja seuraavalla kerralla kun haluan kammet pois niin rikon taas tuon kiristimen? 
https://www.puuilo.fi/Tomber-ulosvet...kaksijalkainen

Ei vaan huvittais ostaa uusia kampia ellei ole pakko

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## wonderer

> Taitaa siinä sitten käydä niin että 9.0 lähtee tilaukseen. Kiitoksia vastauksista. Tilipäivää odotellessa.



Olen seuraillut näitä keskusteluja ja niiden perusteella Dude 9.0 Trail lähti tilaukseen. Koiran kanssa paljon kuljetaan (belgianpaimenkoira tervueren käyttölinjainen) ja sen kuntoa myös pyörällä tarkoitus pitää yllä kesän palveluskoirakisoja varten. Hankin vetoliinan ja vetoadapterin myös tähän pyörään.

----------


## tinke77

Miten tulee kiinni pyörään tuo adapteri?

----------


## Gargamel

> Tämmösellä? Ei mahdollista saada pois ilman että rikkoo välyksen säätäjän? Ja seuraavalla kerralla kun haluan kammet pois niin rikon taas tuon kiristimen? 
> https://www.puuilo.fi/Tomber-ulosvet...kaksijalkainen



Tuontyyppisellä juu. Onhan siinä sitten kuluja per irroituskerta, ellei sitten säädintä korvaa halvemmalla spaceripinolla. Uusien kampien hinnalla ostaa monta aps:ää. 

Olikohan nimimerkillä Rescue73 latasta yms. raudasta hitsattu ulosvedin. Sellainen olisi hyvä.

----------


## wonderer

> Miten tulee kiinni pyörään tuo adapteri?



Hei, tuo onkin hyvä kysymys tuohon malliin kun ei voi laittaa ohjainkannattimeen tai sen putkeen. Kickbikessa ja -sparkissa on
mulla tuo adapteri kiinni, täytyy tuohon jotenkin modata kiinnitys. Vielä ei ole pyörä tullut, että pääsis tutkimaan vaihtoehtoista kiinnitystä.
Onko jolla kulla tuohon olemassa toimiva ratkaisu...

----------


## tinke77

Näin vähän arvelinkin, että joku sepitys on kehiteltävä kiinnitykseen. Laita toki kertomusta, kuinka asian ratkaisit. Kiinnostaa sikäli, että voisi itsellekin laittaa. Miulla veturina 2 alaskanmalamuuttia.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Tuontyyppisellä juu. Onhan siinä sitten kuluja per irroituskerta, ellei sitten säädintä korvaa halvemmalla spaceripinolla. Uusien kampien hinnalla ostaa monta aps:ää. 
> 
> Olikohan nimimerkillä Rescue73 latasta yms. raudasta hitsattu ulosvedin. Sellainen olisi hyvä.



Nojoo löysin kuvat siitä. Tommosen voisi periaatteessa rakentaa kun täällä on muillakin pyörää samoilla kammilla

Lähetetty minun SM-G950F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## wonderer

> Näin vähän arvelinkin, että joku sepitys on kehiteltävä kiinnitykseen. Laita toki kertomusta, kuinka asian ratkaisit. Kiinnostaa sikäli, että voisi itsellekin laittaa. Miulla veturina 2 alaskanmalamuuttia.



Hei, katselin tällaista tuotetta ja kyselin valmistajalta, onko jotain ongelmia kun pyörä on hiilikuiturunkoinen? Tätä on saatavilla myös Traildog Finlandilla, josta tilasin tuommoisen. Katsotaan, jos ei käy tuohon pyörään, on muita laitteita, 
mihin sen voi kiinnittää..

https://www.inlandsis.fr/en/inlandsi...-cani-vtt.html

----------


## tinke77

Itse en ehkä kuituiseen laittaisi, joku muu voi tietää paremmin. Muutenhan tuo on fiksu systeemi, kävis toiseen pyörään miullakin

----------


## Laetine

> Litkutus kiinnostaa, mutta sisureilla meinasin aloittaa. Koska en ole ennen litkuttanut yhtään rengasta.



Tässä viikko takaperin fattystripperillä laitettiin ja stanin paremmat litkut sisään niin voi että tuli hyvä  :Hymy:

----------


## tokera

Joku joskus aiemmin tässä ketjussa aikoi kokeilla 29x3 renkaita Dudeen. Miten tässä kokeilussa kävi? Mielessä kaihertaa 29 jäykkäperämaasturin hankinta kaveriksi, mutta ajaiskohan pelkkä kiekkosetti saman? Pyörien painossahan ei hirmuista eroa olis..

----------


## Visa_äs

> Joku joskus aiemmin tässä ketjussa aikoi kokeilla 29x3 renkaita Dudeen. Miten tässä kokeilussa kävi? Mielessä kaihertaa 29 jäykkäperämaasturin hankinta kaveriksi, mutta ajaiskohan pelkkä kiekkosetti saman? Pyörien painossahan ei hirmuista eroa olis..



Todella hyvä lisä. Tuo runsaasti lisää käyttöarvoa pyörälle 29+ kiekkosetti 

Lähetetty minun SM-A530F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Lähtiskö e13 kammet tällä kalulla irti? Kärsiikö välyksen poisto rinkula 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Gargamel

Aivan varmasti menee aps hajalle, jos tuo sorkka edes mahtuu sen väliin (ei ainakaan mulla mahtuisi). Pelkäisin jo laakerien ja rungonkin puolesta tuollaisella operoidessa.

----------


## Samik2

Rälläkällä ja kaupasta kunnon kammet tilalle. Ominaisuus, ei vika. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Rälläkällä ja kaupasta kunnon kammet tilalle. Ominaisuus, ei vika. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Joo tiedetään mutta puntaroidaan vaihtoehtoja irrottamiselle. Jonkinlaisia täältä on rakennettu niin pitää semmonen väsäillä. Kesä kyllä hyvin aikaa laittaa uudet kammet tilaukseen. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Arnold-62

Moro. Itse tuli kirrattua tuo kammen kiinnitys tosi tiukalle kun aikanaan pyörän kokosin. Piti ottaa ihan tosissaan tuo eka irroitus kun oli aika tarkistaa keskiölaakerien kunto, joka olikin ihan ok. Mielestäni
kannatti hieman satsata tuohon; ostin toisen ulosvetimen, jonka toleranssi halkaisijan suhteen oli hieman aiempaa tarkempi, kun digitönärillä noita vertailin. Motonetistä löytyi, lienee bbb merkkinen. Tuosta sitten sorvissa pois n. 3 mm pituudesta, jolla matkalla kierre oli alimittainen halkaisijaltaan. Pää suoraksi ja kierteen aloituksen viimeistely mikroviilalla. Nyt oli käytettävissä 2,4 kierrosta ulosvetimen ja kammen kontaktia.. Tuohon sitten tippa loctiten 243:sta ja seuraavana aamuna liitteenä olevan videolinkin mukaan irroitus. Kylmäspray on bilteman ja kuuma vesi keittimestä..Jos vaihdat kampia niin olen kiinnostunut entisistä..https://youtu.be/VR1SN2_WfUo

----------


## litku

Dude 8.0 ja Sram NX Eagle. Jos vaihdan 11spd voimansiirron niin oliko näin, että takavaihtajan korvakko pitää vaihtaa myös? Ettei tuo NX Eaglen kanssa oleva korvakko käy 11spd takavaihtajan kanssa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gargamel

Srammin vaihtajat menee peruskorvakkoon. Shimanon direct-mount -vaihtajat tarvitsevat joko sopivan korvakon tai b-linkin väliin. 

https://wheelsmfg.com/blog/standard-...r-hangers.html

----------


## solisti

> Srammin vaihtajat menee peruskorvakkoon. Shimanon direct-mount -vaihtajat tarvitsevat joko sopivan korvakon tai b-linkin väliin. 
> 
> https://wheelsmfg.com/blog/standard-...r-hangers.html



Taitaa kaikki vaihtajat olla ns. peruskorvakkovaihtajia, kunnes niistä Shimanoista irrotetaan se b-linkki... ei kai noita nyt ole pelkästään direct mounttina myyty? eri asia, jos jonkun käytetyn vaihtajan jostain irrotat. Mutta samaan korvakkoon menevät yleensä.

----------


## litku

Kiitos vastauksista


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hemppa

Kaverille tuli Dude ja tollaset kuulemma jäi ylimääräiseksi. Mitähän mahtavat olla? Itselle tuli mieleen keskiön prikat, mutta keskiöhän oli jo paikallaan..

----------


## Antza44

^Tietty kammen ja polkimen väliin prikat. Ei keskiössä ole noin pieniä prikkoja.

----------


## hemppa

No tietty

tähän jotain tekstiä ettei viesti ole liian lyhyt

----------


## Gargamel

> Taitaa kaikki vaihtajat olla ns. peruskorvakkovaihtajia, kunnes niistä Shimanoista irrotetaan se b-linkki... ei kai noita nyt ole pelkästään direct mounttina myyty?



Ilmeisesti pääasiassa myydään linkin kanssa, mutta vahingossa saattaa osua directmounttikin ostoskoriin jos myyjä myy esim. OEM-tavaraa (mikä lienee Shimanon ohjeistuksen vastaista). Kun oikein varta vasten kaiveli, niin kyllä niitä linkittömiäkin voi löytää kaupan.

----------


## Jurpu

Millaset noi Sramin NX Eagle osasarjat on?

----------


## JackOja

Toiseksi huonoimmat.

----------


## Jurpu

Kuulostaa hyvältä

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Millaset noi Sramin NX Eagle osasarjat on?



Ihan toimivat tuntuisi olevan.

----------


## ViBr

> Millaset noi Sramin NX Eagle osasarjat on?



NX vs. GX vaihteiden ainoat erot ovat vaihdevivun kotelon toinen puolisko sekä vaihtajan häkin toinen metallikylki. Käytännössä vaihteet ovat siis täsmälleen samat. Takavaihtajien hinnassakin on eroa huimat 12 €. Dude 9.0:ssa oleva pakka on todennäköisesti selkeästi parempi kuin 8.0:n NX:n jatkeena oleva. Se on paitsi kevyempi, niin merkittävimpänä erona se myös mahdollistaa ratchetin vapaarattaan.

Laatuun kannattaa yleisesti ottaen panostaa, mutta jos haluaa NX:ää paremman ja päivittää ainoastaan vaihteet, niin kyllä silloin on hankittava X01. Olen nyt itse ajanut Dudella (ja NX:llä) 1,5 vuotta, eikä ole valittamista. X01:ssä tai XX1:ssä vaihtamisnopeus olisi todennäköisesti parempi.

Ps. Jos Dude 8.0:ssa jotain pitäisi päivittää, niin kyllä ennen vaihteita listalla olisivat satulatolppa, ohjaustanko ja jarrut.

----------


## Jurpu

Kiitos vastauksista.Vähän kiinnostaisi tuo dude. Kuullut vähän huonoa noista Sramin maastovaihteista ni sillä kyselin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Minä vaihdoin omaani WTB satulan. Ja voisin ehkä jarrut vaihtaa, mutta ei silläkään mikään kiire ole. Eli kaikin puolin 8.0 on ihan toimiva laite.   :Hymy:

----------


## Jurpu

> Minä vaihdoin omaani WTB satulan. Ja voisin ehkä jarrut vaihtaa, mutta ei silläkään mikään kiire ole. Eli kaikin puolin 8.0 on ihan toimiva laite.



Onko noi etuiskarit mielestäsi tarpeelliset?

----------


## Visa_äs

> Onko noi etuiskarit mielestäsi tarpeelliset?



Riippuu kuinka lujaa ajat, millaisessa maastossa, mihin vuodenaikaan ja milladilla renkailla. 

Jos ajat helppoja polkuja rauhallisesti isolla renkaalla niin et tarvi. Jos ajat vain talvella lumisilla poluilla niin ei ole välttämätön. 

Jos tykkäät ajaa lujaa möykkysiä polkuja ja täysiä alamäet niin joustava keula on hyvinkin asiallinen. Erityisesti hyöty korostuu mitä kapeemmilla renkailla ajat. 

Lähetetty minun SM-A530F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jurpu

> Riippuu kuinka lujaa ajat, millaisessa maastossa, mihin vuodenaikaan ja milladilla renkailla. 
> 
> Jos ajat helppoja polkuja rauhallisesti isolla renkaalla niin et tarvi. Jos ajat vain talvella lumisilla poluilla niin ei ole välttämätön. 
> 
> Jos tykkäät ajaa lujaa möykkysiä polkuja ja täysiä alamäet niin joustava keula on hyvinkin asiallinen. Erityisesti hyöty korostuu mitä kapeemmilla renkailla ajat. 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-A530F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Mulla on jo jäykkäperä.Jos haluun ajaa kovaa on täpäri myös vaihtoehto .

----------


## velib

> Onko noi etuiskarit mielestäsi tarpeelliset?



Kuten tuossa mainittiin, talvella joustolle ei yleensä ole tarvetta, kesällä taas riippuu ajotyylistä. Itse pääsen suunnilleen samoista teknisistä paikoista (jäykällä) läskillä ja täpärillä, erona vain se että täpärillä täytyy pitää vauhtia ja läskillä taas ryömiä rauhassa. Kovemmassa vauhdissa juurakossa/kivikossa eturengas alkaa pomppia kuin koripallo, tai sitten aivan pienillä paineilla on riski että iskee vanteelle. Alamäissä jäykkäperäkin on nopeampi kuin täysjäykkä läski. Itselleni ei läskillä tule kesällä juuri ajoa. 29+ -renkailla ja joustokeulalla voisi tullakin, mutta silti valinta kohdistuisi luultavasti useammin täpäriin. Tämän takia läski saa pysyä jäykkäkeulaisena ja talvipyöränä. Silti en aio siitä luopua juuri sen takia, että talvella se ylivertainen kapeampiin verrattuna.

----------


## Jurpu

^ varmasti näin.

----------


## Lightweight

Onko kukaan kokeillut tai onko tietoa, että miten iso rengas menee 27.5" vanteella Duden runkoon?

----------


## solisti

> Onko kukaan kokeillut tai onko tietoa, että miten iso rengas menee 27.5" vanteella Duden runkoon?



4.5" Barbegazi ainakin menee 70mm leveällä vanteella, sekin vaatii akselin taka-asentoon.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Nyt olis tarkotus laittaa dudeen uudet kammet. Rf turbinet mutta millä mitoilla menee mukisematta paikalleen? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## solisti

> Nyt olis tarkotus laittaa dudeen uudet kammet. Rf turbinet mutta millä mitoilla menee mukisematta paikalleen? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



170mm perälle tarkoitetut 169mm akselin omaavat taitaa istua parhaiten.

----------


## MRa

> 170mm perälle tarkoitetut 169mm akselin omaavat taitaa istua parhaiten.



Comps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Comps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mites kammen pituus? 170 vai 175?

Nämä kävis? https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/315...0mm-rear-175mm olis sopivasti liike tuossa Helsingissä. Hyllyssä tuota 170/170 


Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## solisti

> Mites kammen pituus? 170 vai 175?
> 
> Nämä kävis? https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/315...0mm-rear-175mm olis sopivasti liike tuossa Helsingissä. Hyllyssä tuota 170/170 
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Mieltymysten mukaan. Multa saat 175mm vaihdossa, jos et 170mm tykkää  :Hymy: . 
Nuo pitäisi sopia paikalleen, jokunen spaceri voi olla tarpeen lisäksi... Joku viisaampi saa kommentoida kuinka paljon niitä tarvitaan Dudeen noiden kanssa. Muuan millimetrin spaceri ehken. Varmaan siellä liikkeessäkin osaavat auttaa.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Mieltymysten mukaan. Multa saat 175mm vaihdossa, jos et 170mm tykkää . 
> Nuo pitäisi sopia paikalleen, jokunen spaceri voi olla tarpeen lisäksi... Joku viisaampi saa kommentoida kuinka paljon niitä tarvitaan Dudeen noiden kanssa. Muuan millimetrin spaceri ehken. Varmaan siellä liikkeessäkin osaavat auttaa.



Mihin tuo 5mm vaikuttaa? Kevyempi pidemmillä kammilla? Pitää huomenna käydä hakemassa nuo

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## solisti

> Mihin tuo 5mm vaikuttaa? Kevyempi pidemmillä kammilla? Pitää huomenna käydä hakemassa nuo
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Lyhyillä saa pyörittää vähän enemmän kun 175mm saa enemmän vääntää, erot hyvin yksilöllisiä.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Lyhyillä saa pyörittää vähän enemmän kun 175mm saa enemmän vääntää, erot hyvin yksilöllisiä.



Vielä semmosta että millä offsetillä laitan rattaan tuohon pakettiin? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## solisti

Perusratas (ei boost versio) käännettynä ns. väärinpäin.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Perusratas (ei boost versio) käännettynä ns. väärinpäin.



Tämä? https://www.superstarcomponents.com/...arrow-wide.htm 


Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

> Tämä? https://www.superstarcomponents.com/...arrow-wide.htm 
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Mikset osta suoraan RF omaa teräs ratasta? Kestää kiville ajoakin. https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/729...-chainring-28t
RF omalla ketjulinja on oikea käännettynä.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Mikset osta suoraan RF omaa teräs ratasta? Kestää kiville ajoakin. https://www.hi5bikes.fi/tuotteet/729...-chainring-28t
> RF omalla ketjulinja on oikea käännettynä.



Nojuu vaihtoehto tuokin. Ovaalia tekis mieli kun nytkin on

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## solisti

> Tämä? https://www.superstarcomponents.com/...arrow-wide.htm 
> 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Tuo ainakin passaa, itselläni taitaa olla juurikin tuollainen 28t.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Tuo ainakin passaa, itselläni taitaa olla juurikin tuollainen 28t.



Joo tuo 28 normaali vois olla ihan jees kun nyt on 30 ovaali. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tapiol65

Törmäsin netissä juttuun missä joku oli päivittänyt Dudeen Nextien 40mm leveillä kehillä 29”- kiekot ja WTB Ranger 29*3.0 kumit, joten mahtaako täällä olla joillakin kokemusta moisesta ja jos niin mitkä fiilikset? Myös 27.5 kiekko- viritykset Dudessa kiinnostaa.

----------


## Sandels

Mulla on kesäkiekkoina ilmeisesti Farleyn alkuperäiset 27,5" kiekot, joissa pyörii kumeina 3,8" Hodagit. Tuon 120mm Mastodonin kanssa toimivat kyllä hienosti Dudessa. Tuolla setupilla se on astetta enemmän ehkä plusplustakajäykkis kuin läski. Nopea ja hauska poluilla. Ajoin sillä jopa bikeparkissa, ja kivaa oli. Tykkään.

----------


## Visa_äs

Joo mullakin 45mm leveet 29 kiekot dudeen. 29x3 light Rangerit renkaina. Tuo todella paljon käyttöaluetta lisää Dudelle kun on tuommoset kevyet ja nopeet renkaat. En juuri läskirenkailla enää kesällä aja noiden myötä. Jousitus kannattaa olla edessä, muuten on ehkä hieman kova ajella. Toki jos ajelee rauhaksiin niin sit ei tartte. 

Lähetetty minun SM-A530F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Arhipoff

Täällä myös dudeen tuli viime kesänä hommattua 40mm leveät 29kiekot sekä 100mm joustava mastodon. Tällä haavaa ainoa maastopyörä. Talvella paikoillaan jäykkä keula ja plussakiekoilla kumeina cake eaterit nastoilla. 
Nuo plussakiekot tuo kyllä kivaa vaihtelua kesäksi ja talvella voi valita renkaan leveyttä ja nastaa kelin mukaan...

----------


## PaLa

> Täällä myös dudeen tuli viime kesänä hommattua 40mm leveät 29kiekot sekä 100mm joustava mastodon. Tällä haavaa ainoa maastopyörä. Talvella paikoillaan jäykkä keula ja plussakiekoilla kumeina cake eaterit nastoilla. 
> Nuo plussakiekot tuo kyllä kivaa vaihtelua kesäksi ja talvella voi valita renkaan leveyttä ja nastaa kelin mukaan...



Mahtuko 29 x 3.0 renkaat ilman mastodonin muokkaamista? Itsellä dude 9.0 trail Mastodon Pro... Miettinyt kanssa 29+ kiekkoja.

----------


## harald

Mahtuu, mutta tarkasta nyt ensin ottamalla ilmat pois ettei kruunu osu renkaaseen. Pro mallin voi kyllä rajoittaa niin että ei enää ota, mutta 80 ja 100 mm joustoisilla menetetään saman verran joustomatkaa.

----------


## Sepultura

Kiinnostaisi hommata kesäkiekoiksi 27.5 50mm tai 65mm leveänä ja 3.8" renkailla. Mahtuukohan hyvin pyörimään, en haluaisi keulan joustomatkaa lyhentää.
Pyöränä siis canyon dude 9.0 traili 2018...

----------


## Antza44

> Kiinnostaisi hommata kesäkiekoiksi 27.5 50mm tai 65mm leveänä ja 3.8" renkailla. Mahtuukohan hyvin pyörimään, en haluaisi keulan joustomatkaa lyhentää.
> Pyöränä siis canyon dude 9.0 traili 2018...



Mahtuu hienosti!

----------


## Sepultura

> Mahtuu hienosti!



Kiitos nopeasta vastauksesta👌

----------


## Tapiol65

Onkos kukaan asentanut Dudeen XX1 DUB Fat kampia? Jos on, niin tarvitseeko tilata myös DUB spacer setti ja meneekö ketjulinja eturieskan vakio -4mm offsetilla kohdilleen?

----------


## Villetre

Meneekös Dudeen 27.5 /3.8 " rengastus? Vähän tuollainen kevyt kombo kiinnostelisi

----------


## Villetre

Edit. Näyttää mahtuvan.

----------


## Poy

Reilu 4000km tullut 2017 Dudella ja vaihdoin nyt tuon pakan ja ketjun samaan alkuperäiseen Shimano xt 11sp. Mitä luulette pitäisikö samalla vaihtaa ethirteen eturatas? Ei äkkiseltään mitään hyppimistä tuntunut testi ajolla, vai mikä on hyvä tapa testata? Vanhassa ketjussa ei viellä ollut liikaa venymää, mutta jotain ihme napsuntaa kuului, niin ajattelin vaihtaa.
Onko järkeä enää noin vanhalla eturattaalla kierrättää useampaa ketjua, kun tällä vanhalla käytin vain yhtä ketjua.

----------


## Gargamel

Katso onko eturattaan hampaat koukkuuntuneet tai näkyykö hampaiden välisiä laaksoja ketjun alta veto päällä.  Jos ei, eikä mitään oiretta ajaessa tunnu, niin antaisin olla.

----------


## Gargamel

'15 Duden keskiölaakeri kesti viisi talvea ja muutaman kesänkin, mutta ääntelystä päätellen se on nyt valmis vaihdettavaksi. Ikäänkuin siellä napsuisi / klonksahtelisi irtokuulia, liekö muovinen kuulapidike hajonnut jostakin rivistä ja kuulat vapaana.

Canyon Finland ystävällisesti linkkasi alkuperäiselle laakerille ostopaikan, mutta onko laakerille parempia vaihtoehtoja olettaen että jatketaan alkuperäisillä e13-kammilla?
https://www.bike-components.de/en/e-...944-black-BB92

Kammen ulosvetokierre on jo hajalla, mutta katsotaan nyt saako osat avattua jollakin konstilla. Pelkkä pultti auki ajelu ei ole riittänyt.

----------


## MRa

^Kovin yleisiä ongelmia muuten hyvän Duden kanssa.  Itse vaihdoin aikanaan tämmöisiin nuo keskiön laakerit kun oli todella ruosteessa orkkikset "HopeBottom Bracket Cups Stainless Steel PF41-86.5/89.5/92/104.5/107/121-30"

Kampien kanssa myös taistellut ja mulla meni rälläköinniksi että sain nuo orkkis e.13 kammet irti -> Roskiin.  Vaihdoin RaceFacen kampiin jotka saa irtikin ;-)

----------


## JanneKii

Se eTh13 on ilmeisesti ihan kuraa, se ei kesträ vettäkään ilmeisesti yhtään. Ei jatkoon, vaihda tilalle jotain parempaa. Uudemissa Dudeissa on SRAMin DUB, se on toiminut itsellä ainakin hyvin.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Se eTh13 on ilmeisesti ihan kuraa, se ei kesträ vettäkään ilmeisesti yhtään. Ei jatkoon, vaihda tilalle jotain parempaa. Uudemissa Dudeissa on SRAMin DUB, se on toiminut itsellä ainakin hyvin.



Vesi on kova haaste monille laakereilla.  Itsellä kesti e13 keskiö reilu neljä vuotta, ja varmaan pitkälti juuri sen vuoksi että vältin ajelua syvissä lammikoissa tai märillä soilla.  Mutta ei e13 kyllä erityisen hyvä ole.  Sram Dub on nyt itselläkin.  Pystyy purkamaankin helposti.

----------


## Gargamel

Juu e13 orkkislaakeri on tiedetysti arka, ja vettä välttämällä sekä uutena rasvaamalla se tänne asti selvisi. Joillakinhan se porsi jo ekana vuonna, joten olen jokseenkin tyyttyväinen tähänkin. Tosin ysärimaasturin kasettikeskiö on edelleen moitteettomasti toimiva, ei tämän näin vaikeaa pitäisi olla  :Hymy: 

Jos kammet joutuu vaihtamaan niin mieluusti vaihtaisin 24mm akseliseen jolloin oletettavasti laakeri voisi olla järeämpi eli kestävämpi. Mutta kun toisessa ketjussa huhutaan jo läskiosien saatavuuden heikentymistä...

Sitä edellä vihjattua Hopen laakeria ei juuri nyt näytä saavan.

----------


## solisti

Ainakin Rotorilla ja Racefacella on myös tuollaiset BB30 41mm ulkokehän laakerit. En tiedä laatueroista, mutta tuo RF:n toteutus on ainakin hennoimman näköinen. Rotor, Hope ja E13 aika samannäköisiä. Rotorin laakerit ostin joskus hyllyyn odottelemaan ja nyt on kaverilta ostetut käytetyt Hopet... E13 meni ihan vähän rohisevana jossain 3tkm tienoilla vaihtoon.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Vesi on kova haaste monille laakereilla.  Itsellä kesti e13 keskiö reilu neljä vuotta, ja varmaan pitkälti juuri sen vuoksi että vältin ajelua syvissä lammikoissa tai märillä soilla.  Mutta ei e13 kyllä erityisen hyvä ole.  Sram Dub on nyt itselläkin.  Pystyy purkamaankin helposti.



Meneekös 17 mallin dudeen sram dubbi keskiö ja siihen kaveriksi dub kammet? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## elasto

> Meneekös 17 mallin dudeen sram dubbi keskiö ja siihen kaveriksi dub kammet? 
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Menee.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Menee.



Tosin olisi kyllä tuo Hopen laakeri hyllyssä jo. Mutta ei kampia. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## elasto

https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/mountai...at-bikes/dude/

Dude on näköjään "uudistunut". Nyt 27,5" kiekoilla ja vain 3,8" leveillä kumeilla, mutta sama runko näyttäisi olevan mun mielestä. Enää kaksi mallia tarjolla ja rumat värit.

Jännä tuo markkinointiteksti: "Wider rubber" ja "The carbon frame of the Dude CF has clearance for huge 3.8” tyres. Combine those with its modern trail geometry, sturdy through axles and our frame-defending Impact Protection Unit and you get a Fat Bike that is a cut above the rest."

Mistä lähtien 27,5x3,8" on ollut leveämpi kuin 26x4,8"? Ihmettelinkin, että ovatko muka tuoneet kokonaan uuden Duden markkinoille kun eivät nuo läskipyörät tunnu kovin muodissa olevan suuressa osassa maailmaa. Ehkä tuo enempi tavallisen maastopyörän suuntaan oleva rengastus on parempi suurelle osalle markkinoista.

----------


## Joose19

Oli kyllä itselle pettymys tuo kokoonpano ainakin CF 8:n osalta. hinta 2199 euroa, kapea rengas ja SX eagle ei oikein kohtaa. Ei voi sanoa että pyörä olisi parantunut edelliseen sukupolveen verrattuna. Hissitolppa toki plussaa.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/mountai...at-bikes/dude/
> 
> Dude on näköjään "uudistunut". Nyt 27,5" kiekoilla ja vain 3,8" leveillä kumeilla, mutta sama runko näyttäisi olevan mun mielestä. Enää kaksi mallia tarjolla ja rumat värit.
> 
> Jännä tuo markkinointiteksti: "Wider rubber" ja "The carbon frame of the Dude CF has clearance for huge 3.8” tyres. Combine those with its modern trail geometry, sturdy through axles and our frame-defending Impact Protection Unit and you get a Fat Bike that is a cut above the rest."
> 
> Mistä lähtien 27,5x3,8" on ollut leveämpi kuin 26x4,8"? Ihmettelinkin, että ovatko muka tuoneet kokonaan uuden Duden markkinoille kun eivät nuo läskipyörät tunnu kovin muodissa olevan suuressa osassa maailmaa. Ehkä tuo enempi tavallisen maastopyörän suuntaan oleva rengastus on parempi suurelle osalle markkinoista.



Hyvä kysymys.  Joku vuosi sitten tuli puoli kesää ajeltua 27.5x3.8 kiekoilla ja ainakaan itse en havainnut minkäänlaista etua 26x4.8:n verrattuna. Joka suhteessa iso 26x4.8 rengastus omin mieltymyksin valittuna oli parempi.  Mutta tietenkin voi jollekin muulle 27.5 olla parempi.  Lisäksi läskipyörien suosion laskiessa ei 27.5 rengasvalikoima välttämättä kasva, kun esimerkiksi Schwalbekin 26 kohdalla on vähentänyt mallivalikoimaa.

Itse olisin mieluummin nähnyt nuo 27.5  kiekot valinnaisena niin että rasti ruutuun haluaako nämä vai 26:t.  Mutta varmaan on viisaammat asian tuumineet.

Muuten, onhan esimerkiksi Trek jo aikoja sitten tuonut 27.5:n saataville, mutta ei sillä mitään pankkia räjäytetty.  

Tulee vähän sellainen fiilis että jotain tartti tehdä ja sitten joku keksi että laitetaan uutta väriä ja 27.5" alle niin siinähän ne on uudet mallit.

----------


## Ricce

ei mitään, selaan ketjua taaksepäin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Antza44

Ainakin 120mm EXT Manitou keikauttaa pyörän geon perseilleen, kun sen tekee jo 120mm STD.kin. Joustokeulan nuo pikkuset 27.5" kumit ainakin vaatii.

----------


## Villetre

Eikös tuo ole mennyt niin että sama runko mutta sinne ei taida enään mahtua tuossa uudessa kombossa kuin 3.8" 27.5"  vs. edellinen 26" versio? Varsinkin kun keulakulma huonontunut 68.5 ->69ast ja seat tube angle 73? Sinänsä jos ei lunta tule paljoa niin tuli koitettua tuota pikkukumia että onhan se ihan riittävä(kevyehkö) mutta toki keula jäykkänä voi olla aika askeettinen meno.

----------


## Antza44

> Eikös tuo ole mennyt niin että sama runko mutta sinne ei taida enään mahtua tuossa uudessa kombossa kuin 3.8" 27.5"  vs. edellinen 26" versio? Varsinkin kun keulakulma huonontunut 68.5 ->69ast ja seat tube angle 73? Sinänsä jos ei lunta tule paljoa niin tuli koitettua tuota pikkukumia että onhan se ihan riittävä(kevyehkö) mutta toki keula jäykkänä voi olla aika askeettinen meno.



Meinaan kelien tullen sovitella taakse 4.5/27.5 Cake eateria. Se voi olla hilkulla takana, kun perän malli on keskiön takaa mitä on. Barbegazi sopinee, koska on aika onneton vaikka on 4.5" ilmoitettu. Sellanenkin on nurkissa, mutta tais jäädä takana ajamatta. 

Koitin Dudea 140mm Std Mastolla ja se on kyllä oikeasti ihan paska, jos ei aja pelkkää alamäkeä. Siis ei loivempi keulakulma haittaa. 120mm Std on vielä siedettävä, mutta satulakulma loivenee silläkin jo liikaa, jos tässä sais vielä aikaiseksi testattua isolla takarenkaalla ja piedemmällä eturenkaalla olevaa komboa.

140mm STD vastaa ac mitalta 120mm EXT.tä

----------


## solisti

Barbegazi mahtuu kyllä, kunhan akseli on taka-asennossa.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Ainakin 120mm EXT Manitou keikauttaa pyörän geon perseilleen, kun sen tekee jo 120mm STD.kin. Joustokeulan nuo pikkuset 27.5" kumit ainakin vaatii.



Kyllä. Itsellä oli paikallaan juuri jäykkä keula ja 27.5x3.8 oli niin paljon pienemmällä ilmatilalla että selkeästi toi esille joustokeulan tarpeen.  Itse tykkäsin niihin aikoihin jätkästä keulasta niin isot 26:set oli paljon mukavammat.

Näyttäisikö siis siltä että "läskibuumi" alkaa hiipumaan?  (tarkoittaa siis lihasvoimalla liikkuvia)

Sähkö, niin läskeissä kuin muissakin, on nykyään se juttu.

----------


## Gargamel

> Ainakin 120mm EXT Manitou keikauttaa pyörän geon perseilleen, kun sen tekee jo 120mm STD.kin.



Mielenkiintoista. Itse vaihdoin 120mm Bluton enkä osannut huomata mitään erityistä. Hetken oli jopa lisää nostava+loiventava anglesetti välissä, mutta tanko nousi liian ylös/syliin. Ensisijainen poistosyy oli kylläkin rätinä ja pauke joita en saanut kitkettyä samalla kun hyödyt jäivät havaitsematta.

----------


## J.Kottenberg

Tuo Canyonin siirto 27.5 rengaskokoon hiukan hämmästyttää vieläkin.  Jos olisin jollain tavalla tekemisissä tuollaisten päätösten kanssa niin asettaisin ehdoksi sen että markkinoille olisi ensin tultava  saataville hyvin rullaava kevyt ja ilmatilaltaan aika iso rengas.  Sanoisin että jos Schwalbe toisi markkinoille Jumbo Jimin 27.5x4.4 ja 27.5x4.8 ja runko ja haarukka olisivat riittävän isot tälle uutuudelle, olisi vaihtoehdolla ehkä jonkinlaisia menestymisen mahdollisuuksia.  

Läskipyörä on kuitenkin läskipyörä, on se sitten 26 tai 27.5 (ero 559->584 ei ole paljoa) joten en oikein usko että tällä on merkittävää vaikutusta markkinaan.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

> Mielenkiintoista. Itse vaihdoin 120mm Bluton enkä osannut huomata mitään erityistä. Hetken oli jopa lisää nostava+loiventava anglesetti välissä, mutta tanko nousi liian ylös/syliin. Ensisijainen poistosyy oli kylläkin rätinä ja pauke joita en saanut kitkettyä samalla kun hyödyt jäivät havaitsematta.



Itse taas tykkäsin tuosta 120 bluto angleset kombosta. Mietin tuota 120 manitouta mutta eiköhän bluto aja asiansa tossa polku köröttelyssä. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Gargamel

Olisiko tämä NX Dub Dudeen käypä vaihtoehtoinen kampisetti?  https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-NX-Eagle-DU...nring-30-teeth

170-peräisen  kuten sanotaan Dudeen käyvän, mutta ketjulinjaksi sivu kertoo 66,5 mikä  poikkeaa aiemmin tässä ketjussa kerrotusta n. 75 millistä. Mikä  ylipäätään on etu käyttää 170-perän kampia jos Q-factor on sama 206 kuin  190-peräisen GX-kammissa?

----------


## solisti

Tarvitset FAT5 version tuosta kampisetistä... joka on muuten sama, mutta ratas on -4 offsetilla, kun tuossa lienee 6... Eli tuo GX on oikea. SRAMin fattikammet on kaikki ns. kapeita.

----------


## Gargamel

Aivan, hyvä pointti. Mutta onko ainoa mitoitusero sitten rattaan offsetin vaikutus ketjulinjaan? Kun se 30t pyöreä ratas menisi joka tapauksessa vaihtoon 28t ovaalin tieltä. Sramin kiinnityksessä ratasta ei voine flipata jolloin mahdollisuudet on vain 6, 3 ja 0mm?

----------


## solisti

> Aivan, hyvä pointti. Mutta onko ainoa mitoitusero sitten rattaan offsetin vaikutus ketjulinjaan? Kun se 30t pyöreä ratas menisi joka tapauksessa vaihtoon 28t ovaalin tieltä. Sramin kiinnityksessä ratasta ei voine flipata jolloin mahdollisuudet on vain 6, 3 ja 0mm?



On. Ei voi flipata. 0mm 28T pitäisi mahtua runkoonkin, ainakin jollain Dude-kuskilla olen moisen combon nähnyt...

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Onko M koon kuskeilla mitä hissitolppia käytös? Saanko 150mm dropperin tarpeeksi alas? Pituutta 178. Kuvassa jäykkätolppa ajokorkeudella. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tapiol65

> ^Kovin yleisiä ongelmia muuten hyvän Duden kanssa.  Itse vaihdoin aikanaan tämmöisiin nuo keskiön laakerit kun oli todella ruosteessa orkkikset "HopeBottom Bracket Cups Stainless Steel PF41-86.5/89.5/92/104.5/107/121-30"
> 
> Kampien kanssa myös taistellut ja mulla meni rälläköinniksi että sain nuo orkkis e.13 kammet irti -> Roskiin.  Vaihdoin RaceFacen kampiin jotka saa irtikin ;-)



Itsellä myös tuo Hopen PF41 keskiö ja toiminut todella hyvin jo useamman vuoden. Hankin viime keväänä XX1 DUB- kammet enkä halunnut silti luopua kyseisestä laakerista ja Hopelta löytyikin kyseiseen keskiöön myös DUB- adapteri, joten ajo jatkuu.

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

Eikö kammen ja laakerin väliin tule mitään pöly suojaa?? 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jokiniemi 1

E13 kampien irroitus. Saako tuon aps renkaan suoraan canyonilta? Uudet laakerit pesään ja kammet takaisin paikalleen. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## P3ltsi

Onko foorumin väelle kertynyt kokemuksia näistä uusista 2021 27,5" Dudeista? Millaiset nuo ovat ajaa nyt talvella, maastossa ja rullaavatko edes kohtuullisesti myös kestopäällysteellä?

Puhdasoppisia läskejähän nuo eivät puristien mielestä taida olla, mutta omaan silmään tuo vähän kapeampi (ja mahdollisesti rullaavampi) rengas vaikuttaa hyvältä myös kesäkäyttöön kompromissiksi hieman jokapaikan maastopyörään.

----------


## solisti

> Onko foorumin väelle kertynyt kokemuksia näistä uusista 2021 27,5" Dudeista? Millaiset nuo ovat ajaa nyt talvella, maastossa ja rullaavatko edes kohtuullisesti myös kestopäällysteellä?
> 
> Puhdasoppisia läskejähän nuo eivät puristien mielestä taida olla, mutta omaan silmään tuo vähän kapeampi (ja mahdollisesti rullaavampi) rengas vaikuttaa hyvältä myös kesäkäyttöön kompromissiksi hieman jokapaikan maastopyörään.



Mulla on ollut kesät 3.8" 27.5" Hodagit jo 3 vuotta Dudessa, nykyään 50mm vanteella. Oulussa jos ajelee tampatuilla poluilla, 3.8" riittää varmasti 98% ajasta. Pehmeissä olosuhteissa lanatuilla reiteillä toki voi olla enemmän haasteita kuin leveämmillä kumeilla. Kesällä nuo kapeammat kumit ovat tosi hyvät varsinkin joustokeulan kanssa, tosin nuo Maxxikset ei taida olla parhaat rullaamaan (ei ole kyllä omaa kokemusta).

----------


## Antza44

> Onko foorumin väelle kertynyt kokemuksia näistä uusista 2021 27,5" Dudeista? Millaiset nuo ovat ajaa nyt talvella, maastossa ja rullaavatko edes kohtuullisesti myös kestopäällysteellä?
> 
> Puhdasoppisia läskejähän nuo eivät puristien mielestä taida olla, mutta omaan silmään tuo vähän kapeampi (ja mahdollisesti rullaavampi) rengas vaikuttaa hyvältä myös kesäkäyttöön kompromissiksi hieman jokapaikan maastopyörään.



Tuo 4" 27.5" on aika pieni ilmatilaltaa eli ei kovin pehmeä ajettava. Lisäksi tuo 4" kumi ei suojaa orkkis vanteen reunaa. Minusta vaatii joustokeulan varsinkin kesälle. 27.5" rengas valikoima alkaa olla kohtalainen ja isoa 4.5" kin kumia on saatavilla, joten se ei ole ongelma. Perinteistä 26" Jumbojimiä 4"-4.8" on rullauksessa vaikea voittaa millään 27.5" kumilla, mutta Bontragerin Barbegazi 4.5" on aika vauhdikas kumi, mutta ei anna nimellismittaansa, joten jos isoa talveksi haluaa on ostettava Terrenen 4.5" Cake Eaterit.

----------


## P3ltsi

> Mulla on ollut kesät 3.8" 27.5" Hodagit jo 3 vuotta Dudessa, nykyään 50mm vanteella. Oulussa jos ajelee tampatuilla poluilla, 3.8" riittää varmasti 98% ajasta. Pehmeissä olosuhteissa lanatuilla reiteillä toki voi olla enemmän haasteita kuin leveämmillä kumeilla. Kesällä nuo kapeammat kumit ovat tosi hyvät varsinkin joustokeulan kanssa, tosin nuo Maxxikset ei taida olla parhaat rullaamaan (ei ole kyllä omaa kokemusta).







> Tuo 4" 27.5" on aika pieni ilmatilaltaa eli ei kovin pehmeä ajettava. Lisäksi tuo 4" kumi ei suojaa orkkis vanteen reunaa. Minusta vaatii joustokeulan varsinkin kesälle. 27.5" rengas valikoima alkaa olla kohtalainen ja isoa 4.5" kin kumia on saatavilla, joten se ei ole ongelma. Perinteistä 26" Jumbojimiä 4"-4.8" on rullauksessa vaikea voittaa millään 27.5" kumilla, mutta Bontragerin Barbegazi 4.5" on aika vauhdikas kumi, mutta ei anna nimellismittaansa, joten jos isoa talveksi haluaa on ostettava Terrenen 4.5" Cake Eaterit.



Nämähän kuulostavat hyvältä. Kiikarissa olikin erityisesti Dude 9, jolloin Mastodon ottaisi osan iskuista vastaan myös tuolla kapeammalla kumilla. Näitä ei taida missään päin Suomea päästä koejamaan edes lyhyelle lenkille?

----------


## solisti

> Nämähän kuulostavat hyvältä. Kiikarissa olikin erityisesti Dude 9, jolloin Mastodon ottaisi osan iskuista vastaan myös tuolla kapeammalla kumilla. Näitä ei taida missään päin Suomea päästä koejamaan edes lyhyelle lenkille?



Canyon Suomi järjestää (tai ainakin järjesti ennen Covidia) aina väliajoin koeajotapahtumia siellä täällä. Helpoiten ehkä löydät jonkun lainaamaan pyöräänsä huhuilemalla täällä foorumilla tai alueesi facebook MTB tms. ryhmissä.

----------


## Jase

> Meinaan kelien tullen sovitella taakse 4.5/27.5 Cake eateria. Se voi olla hilkulla takana, kun perän malli on keskiön takaa mitä on. Barbegazi sopinee, koska on aika onneton vaikka on 4.5" ilmoitettu. Sellanenkin on nurkissa, mutta tais jäädä takana ajamatta.



Onkos tästä 27.5x4.5 Cake Eateristä takana kellään kokemuksia, mahtuuko? Maxxiksesta hajosi kyljet, Canyon hyvittää satkun uusista renkaista, jotka saa ite valita. Kova ämpyily nyt ostaako Barbegazin vai Cake Eaterin. Nastoja en oikeastaan edes tarvisi.

----------


## Antza44

> Onkos tästä 27.5x4.5 Cake Eateristä takana kellään kokemuksia, mahtuuko? Maxxiksesta hajosi kyljet, Canyon hyvittää satkun uusista renkaista, jotka saa ite valita. Kova ämpyily nyt ostaako Barbegazin vai Cake Eaterin. Nastoja en oikeastaan edes tarvisi.



Mahtuu just eikä ota kiinni runnoessakaan, mutta kumissa/vanteessa ei enään kärsi paljon heittoa olla tai sit hipsii kiinni ajossa reunanappulat, muuten tilaa on yllin kyllin. Tyyliltään aika eri noi renkaat ja Barbe paljon pienempi. Kohtuu hyvin Cakekin rullaa jos ei kovin löysänä ajele, mutta pitoon nähden lumella rullaa oikeen kivasti. Painavathan ne on.

----------


## Jumi

Ymmärsinkö oikein, että uuteenkin Dudeen mahtuu nuo 4.5” renkaat? Canyonin sivuilla kun annetaan ymmärtää, että tuo 3.8 on maksimi. Itsellä mietinnässä läskikaluston päivitys, vaihtoehtoina Dude ja Farley.

----------


## Jase

> Mahtuu just eikä ota kiinni runnoessakaan, mutta kumissa/vanteessa ei enään kärsi paljon heittoa olla tai sit hipsii kiinni ajossa reunanappulat, muuten tilaa on yllin kyllin. Tyyliltään aika eri noi renkaat ja Barbe paljon pienempi. Kohtuu hyvin Cakekin rullaa jos ei kovin löysänä ajele, mutta pitoon nähden lumella rullaa oikeen kivasti. Painavathan ne on.



Kiitos, tämä auttoi!





> Ymmärsinkö oikein, että uuteenkin Dudeen mahtuu nuo 4.5” renkaat? Canyonin sivuilla kun annetaan ymmärtää, että tuo 3.8 on maksimi. Itsellä mietinnässä läskikaluston päivitys, vaihtoehtoina Dude ja Farley.



Juu, mulla on 2021 malli, joka on tietääkseni samanlainen takahaarukaltaan kuin aiemmatkin vuosimallit. Läskirenkaissahan nuo leveydet heittelee vielä enemmän kuin kapeissa, esim 4.5" Barbegazi on vanteella vain 4.1". Barbihan tuohon menee heittämällä. Tuo 4.5" Cake Eater on kai aika lähellä kyljessä mainittua mittaa ja yksi isoimmista renkaista mitä kaupasta saa, lähes 31" halkasijallaan ja siksi houkuttelee. Vielä kun löytäisi ilman nastoja jostain.

----------


## moukari

Pärjääkö Barbegazilla yhtään pehmeässä lumessa? Mä olen harkinnut Duden ostamista ihan puhtaasti talvikäyttöön, mutta tämä 27.5" kiekkokoko arveluttaa edelleen. Vähän sellainen tunne, että karvan yli 4 tuuman renkaalla menee hankalaksi huonoissa olosuhteissa. Omassa käytössä 26x4.8" olisi paras koko. Olisin ostanut Duden jo moneen kertaan, jos olisi ollut mahdollisuus ostaa se 26"-kiekoilla. En oikein jaksaisi alkaa säätämään uusien kiekkojen  kanssa heti pyörän hankinnan jälkeen.

----------


## Antza44

> Pärjääkö Barbegazilla yhtään pehmeässä lumessa? Mä olen harkinnut Duden ostamista ihan puhtaasti talvikäyttöön, mutta tämä 27.5" kiekkokoko arveluttaa edelleen. Vähän sellainen tunne, että karvan yli 4 tuuman renkaalla menee hankalaksi huonoissa olosuhteissa. Omassa käytössä 26x4.8" olisi paras koko. Olisin ostanut Duden jo moneen kertaan, jos olisi ollut mahdollisuus ostaa se 26"-kiekoilla. En oikein jaksaisi alkaa säätämään uusien kiekkojen  kanssa heti pyörän hankinnan jälkeen.



Toiset pärjää toiset ei. Minusta esim JJ on loistava takarengas lumella, esim tän talven puuterissa ei paljon pelkät isot nappulat lohduta, kumia on vaan tyhjennettävä, niin sieltä se pitö löytyy. Isojen nappuloiden hyödyt tulee esiin, kun päästään rouhimaan pitoa pehmeänläpi kovaan alustaan. Esim nyt ajanu 27.5" 4.5" nastoitetulla Cake eaterilla ja on se vaan raskas kumi ajella verrattaen JJ suhteessa saavutettyihin etuihin.

----------


## solisti

> Pärjääkö Barbegazilla yhtään pehmeässä lumessa? Mä olen harkinnut Duden ostamista ihan puhtaasti talvikäyttöön, mutta tämä 27.5" kiekkokoko arveluttaa edelleen. Vähän sellainen tunne, että karvan yli 4 tuuman renkaalla menee hankalaksi huonoissa olosuhteissa. Omassa käytössä 26x4.8" olisi paras koko. Olisin ostanut Duden jo moneen kertaan, jos olisi ollut mahdollisuus ostaa se 26"-kiekoilla. En oikein jaksaisi alkaa säätämään uusien kiekkojen  kanssa heti pyörän hankinnan jälkeen.



Aikalailla samalla tavalla sillä pärjää kuin JJ:llä tai Isolla Knardilla. 27.5"/4.5" kantaa samalla tavalla kuin 26"/4.8", isoa eroa siinä ei ole.

----------


## moukari

> Aikalailla samalla tavalla sillä pärjää kuin JJ:llä tai Isolla Knardilla. 27.5"/4.5" kantaa samalla tavalla kuin 26"/4.8", isoa eroa siinä ei ole.



Joo, no tämä on hyvä kuulla. Tähän uuteen malliin (vm. 2021) menee siis samalla tavalla 26x4.8" kuin aiempiinkin Dudeihin, jos siinä on samanlainen takahaarukka?

----------


## solisti

> Joo, no tämä on hyvä kuulla. Tähän uuteen malliin (vm. 2021) menee siis samalla tavalla 26x4.8" kuin aiempiinkin Dudeihin, jos siinä on samanlainen takahaarukka?



Eiköhän. En ole nähnyt kuin kuvia esim. Barbegazi kanssa ja aika identtiset lienevät.

Lähetetty minun Nokia 8.3 5G laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

Sama runko alusta asti

----------


## korkki71

Suunnitelmissa kesäksi laittaa Duden alle kevyemmät kiekot ja renkaat.  Mistä löytäisin kohtuuhintaan 29 tai 29+ kiekkosetin kohtuulliseen hintaan?   Jos hyllyyn on jäänyt käytetty setti, niin tarjoapa minulle.

----------


## Antza44

> Suunnitelmissa kesäksi laittaa Duden alle kevyemmät kiekot ja renkaat.  Mistä löytäisin kohtuuhintaan 29 tai 29+ kiekkosetin kohtuulliseen hintaan?   Jos hyllyyn on jäänyt käytetty setti, niin tarjoapa minulle.



Fillaritorilla näyttää yksi setti olevan samassa ketjussa myynnissä, missä sinulla osto ilmoitus.

----------


## harald

Itse tilasin i46 Düroc + DT-swiss navat tuosta https://best-bike-parts.de/ Laita mailia ja kysy tarjous.

----------


## Arhipoff

Meneekö dudessa rungon sisällä vaihdevaijerin kuori täysimittaisena?

----------


## velib

Menee, jos rungossa ei ole tullut muutoksia vuosimallien välillä (tuskin on). Sen vaihtamisen kanssa saa olla tarkkana - en tiedä millä uuden saa läpi jos ei onnistu pujottamaan vanhan mukana

----------


## Gargamel

Omaani pitäisi vaihtaa vaihdevaijerin kuori. Katselin että takaa työntämällä pitäisi päästä eteen asti, mutta haarukka pitää irrottaa jotta kuoren saa ohjattua exittiin?

----------


## Jakke81

Aikanaan dudeen vaihdoin tuon kuoren ja sehän oli helppo homma. Vahaan kuoreen palalla teippiä uusi kiinni ja vetää sen avulla.

----------


## Jokkepappa

> Omaani pitäisi vaihtaa vaihdevaijerin kuori. Katselin että takaa työntämällä pitäisi päästä eteen asti, mutta haarukka pitää irrottaa jotta kuoren saa ohjattua exittiin?



Näin tein hissitolpan kuoren kanssa että sain sen ulos. Vaihdevaijerinkuoren sain vanhan avulla tuotua ulos. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Superflyer

En löytänyt nyt aihetta tästä joten kyselen suoraan: millaisia tavarankuljetusvälineitä olette kiinnittäneet Dudeen? Katselin tässä muutamaa ja kaikissa oli suositus että ei tulisi kiinnittää hiilarirunkoon tai haarukkaan. Eniten siis kiinnostaa juuri jäykkään Dudeen tehtävät asennukset.

Oma ajatus oli laittaa etu- ja takatarakka random kaman roudaamista varten. Esim rannalle, kalalle ja uimaan mentäessä voisi kassin kiinnittää tarakalle jne. Saisi olla kuitenkin ihan kovaa tekoa että kestää sitten myös jonkinlaista metsässä rymyämistä.

Dude on ollut pitkään tallissa ajoitta, mutta nyt kun maantie/Gravel-kalustoon tuli runkomurheita, rakkaus Dudea kohtaan on herännyt uudestaan. Pyörähän on aivan mahtava jokapaikan vehje.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Onko kokemuksia Thulen kärryvetoakselista Dudeen? Löytyykö sopivaa?

Minä en oikein sopivaa löytänyt, mutta tämä vissiin käy kun sorvaa vähän holkkeja väliin.
https://www.thule.com/en-ca/bike-tra...ack-_-20110737

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

Ei ole Dudea, mutta sellainen kuva on jäänyt että Robert Axle Projectilta pitäisi löytyä. 

https://robertaxleproject.com/

----------


## Superflyer

No niin, tänään saapui e13 kampien irroitussetti postissa. Mitkäs ovat mahdollisuudet saada Duden kampisetti kerralla ja kunnialla irti? Pyörällä on ajettu ”normiajoa” viisi vuotta joten ihan freesistä tapauksesta ei ole kyse.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Aika pieni. Kannattaa antaa kylmää/kuumaa ennenkuin kokeilet

----------


## Plaine

> No niin, tänään saapui e13 kampien irroitussetti postissa. Mitkäs ovat mahdollisuudet saada Duden kampisetti kerralla ja kunnialla irti? Pyörällä on ajettu ”normiajoa” viisi vuotta joten ihan freesistä tapauksesta ei ole kyse.



Jokin aika sitten oli sama tilanne käsillä. Oleellinen asia ainakin on, että ottaa pultin alla olevan prikan pois, että saa irrotustyökalun kierrettyä pohjaan asti! Itse liimasin irrotustyökalun kierrelukitteella paikalleen ennen kammen irroitusta, koska se lähtee helposti pyörimään auki irrotusvaiheessa. Sitten vaan kädet ristiin ja avaamaan. Irti lähti ohan nätisti. Jos haluaa varmistella, voi kampea kuumentaa esim. kuumalla vedellä ja suihkuttaa kylmäspraytä akselin sisään… Ja se irrotustyökalun pienempi pultti kannattaa rasvata.

----------


## misopa

Itelle kävi näin toissapäivänä.



No, kampien vaihdon takia noita irroitinkin, että sikäli ei haittaa. Käytössä ei ollut valmistajan ulosvetäjää.

----------


## Superflyer

> Jokin aika sitten oli sama tilanne käsillä. Oleellinen asia ainakin on, että ottaa pultin alla olevan prikan pois, että saa irrotustyökalun kierrettyä pohjaan asti! Itse liimasin irrotustyökalun kierrelukitteella paikalleen ennen kammen irroitusta, koska se lähtee helposti pyörimään auki irrotusvaiheessa. Sitten vaan kädet ristiin ja avaamaan. Irti lähti ohan nätisti. Jos haluaa varmistella, voi kampea kuumentaa esim. kuumalla vedellä ja suihkuttaa kylmäspraytä akselin sisään… Ja se irrotustyökalun pienempi pultti kannattaa rasvata.



Mitäs prikkaa tarkalleen ottaen tarkoitat? Lammessa kiinni olevaa vai työkalussa?

----------


## Jokkepappa

Kun otat kammen kromisen korkin pois alla on prikka. Mulla se oli paikallaan kun laitoin työkalun kiinni ja kierteet tuli mukana.

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Superflyer

Kiitos vinkistä! Tämä oli tärkeä tieto. Sain ihan helposti kerralla irti, ilman kuumaa ja kylmää.

Katsoin ohjeen täältä: 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KrGhtaVtNz0

Tuossa eniten kiinnitetään huomiota siihen, että se kierteinen ruuvi jossa ei ole kantaa on riittävän sisällä kammessa. Eli pitää olla niin että kammen leveämmät kierteet näkyvät kokonaan.

----------


## KampiGorilla

Saapa nähdä tuleeko tulevaksi talveksi edes saataville noita Canyonin läskejä vai meneekö toimitukset pitkälle kesään.

Minua hämmästyttää joka kerta pyörävalmistajien runkojen värivalinnat. Esimerkiksi tuo musta/valkoinen/punainen Dude on ihan hirveän näköinen oksennus.

Toki nämä ovat mielipidekysymyksiä mutta jäykkäkeulainen vihreä Dude sekä pumppukeulainen sinertävä/revontuli Dude myytiin loppuun paljon aiemmin kuin nuo musta/valko/punaiset mallit.
Tuota kehnoa väriä on näköjään saatavilla vielä kaikissa kokoluokissa pumppukeulalla. En ihmettele. Kauhean näköinen rutale.

Hemmetti, että harmittaa kun ei aikoinaan tullut ostettua 26" kiekon Dudea.
Nyt on vähän semmoinen fiilis, että tekisi mieli ostaa mutta tuo 27,5" kiekko vaikuttaa melkoiselta kusetukselta ja on enemmänkin rajoite kun hyvä asia.

----------


## misopa

Dudeissa on kyllä läpi vuosien ollut melko karmeita värityksiä. Pari siedettävää väriä on ollut. Hommasin käytettynä kohtuu naarmuilla olevan 17 mallin Duden, värinä se mattavihreä/räikeä oranssi yhdistelmä. No, nyt on paljas kuitu soodapuhalluksen jäljiltä. Nyt käynnissä arpominen joko pelkän lakan tai maalin (värin) suhteen.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Itsellä tuo 18vuoden ehkä? Musta malli 26. Ei mieltä tuohon 27.5 rengaskokoon. Juuri tuli päivitettyä uudet jarrut ispec ev liipasimilla. Vielä pitäisi käyttää loiventava laakeri irti ja katsoa mikä sitä mättää. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Antza44

> Saapa nähdä tuleeko tulevaksi talveksi edes saataville noita Canyonin läskejä vai meneekö toimitukset pitkälle kesään.
> 
> Minua hämmästyttää joka kerta pyörävalmistajien runkojen värivalinnat. Esimerkiksi tuo musta/valkoinen/punainen Dude on ihan hirveän näköinen oksennus.
> 
> Toki nämä ovat mielipidekysymyksiä mutta jäykkäkeulainen vihreä Dude sekä pumppukeulainen sinertävä/revontuli Dude myytiin loppuun paljon aiemmin kuin nuo musta/valko/punaiset mallit.
> Tuota kehnoa väriä on näköjään saatavilla vielä kaikissa kokoluokissa pumppukeulalla. En ihmettele. Kauhean näköinen rutale.
> 
> Hemmetti, että harmittaa kun ei aikoinaan tullut ostettua 26" kiekon Dudea.
> Nyt on vähän semmoinen fiilis, että tekisi mieli ostaa mutta tuo 27,5" kiekko vaikuttaa melkoiselta kusetukselta ja on enemmänkin rajoite kun hyvä asia.



Laatu kiekot kumeineen menee äkkiä Fillaritorilla, kun järkevästi hinnoittelee. Sitten vaan mieleiset alle.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Ensimmäinen lenkki dudella sitten viimetalven. Huomena sitten global fatbike day

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## KampiGorilla

> Ensimmäinen lenkki dudella sitten viimetalven. Huomena sitten global fatbike day



Mites se sujui?

Eipä näy vieläkään Dudeja Canyonin kaupassa...

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Laatu kiekot kumeineen menee äkkiä Fillaritorilla, kun järkevästi hinnoittelee. Sitten vaan mieleiset alle.



Näin on. Kyllä DT Swisseistä eroon pääsee.

Itsekin joskus palstalla ihmettelin Canyonin  27.5:n siirtymistä.  Itse olisin suunnittelijana asettanut vaatimuksena vähintään Schwalben JJ:n tulon jossain 27.5x4.4 koossa niin olisi ollut edes yksi todella hyvä yleisrengas saatavilla, kuten tuli jossain ihmettelyssä aikoinaan todettua. Mutta kai siinä tuli  jonkinlainen pakko jotenkin uudistaa vanhaa. Eli uudet väritykset ja uudet kiekot.

Muuten Dude on kyllä hyvä. Omiin ajoihin ihan mainio.  Tällä hetkellä on 29+ HT ja täpäri myös, mutta Dudella tulee kyllä eniten ajettua.. Itselle on tosin tullut vanhojen ranteiden helpotukseksi Mastodon eteen, ja sillä tulee ajettua ympäri vuoden kun ei viitsi alkaa vaihtamaan talveksi jäykkää keulaa.

----------


## JackOja

> ...Itse olisin suunnittelijana asettanut vaatimuksena vähintään Schwalben JJ:n tulon jossain 27.5x4.4 koossa niin olisi ollut edes yksi todella hyvä yleisrengas saatavilla,...



Eikö Parturinatsi kelpaisi?

----------


## J.Kottenberg

> Eikö Parturinatsi kelpaisi?



En ole kokeillut sitä. Voi se olla hyväkin.  Mutta pointtini oli enemmän se että Canyon meni vaihtoehtoon jossa valikoima oli varsin suppea eikä ollut näköpiirissä sen paranemista.
Ja Jumbo Jim oli siinä vaiheessa aika hyvä kun oli saatavilla Pacestar- ja Addix-seoksella olevat vaihtoehdot ja kokojakin oli hyvin, siis 26- tuumaisena. Mutta toki muitakin olisi hyvä olla. Surlyn klassikot on nekin mainioita, ja nekin puuttuu 27.5- tuumaisista.

Nyt alkaa jo olla sen verran lumipolkuja että läski on ihan mukava. Toki monin paikoin lunta on sen verran vähän että muillakin konkeleilla voi ajaa.

----------


## Paksupolkija

Paljo tollanen Duden runko painaa haarukan kanssa? Kattelin että Salsan kuiturungot (Beargrease ja Mukluk) on n. 2.4-2.6kg haarukan kanssa ja Trekin F5 alurunko on n. 2.7kg kuituhaarukalla. Farley 9.8 runko tais olla jotain vajaa 1.4kg plus haarukka alle 600g. Luulisin että joku on punninnut kun tämähän on kuulemma hyvä keventelyn kohde  :Hymy:

----------


## ajpi

> Paljo tollanen Duden runko painaa haarukan kanssa? Kattelin että Salsan kuiturungot (Beargrease ja Mukluk) on n. 2.4-2.6kg haarukan kanssa ja Trekin F5 alurunko on n. 2.7kg kuituhaarukalla. Farley 9.8 runko tais olla jotain vajaa 1.4kg plus haarukka alle 600g. Luulisin että joku on punninnut kun tämähän on kuulemma hyvä keventelyn kohde



Tämän mukaan 2018 Duden runko ilman haarukkaa on painanut 1550g, joten aika lähellä ollaan Farley 9.8:aa. 

https://www.mtbr.com/threads/canyon-...#post-15141331

----------


## Gargamel

Rude-haarukka S-kokoon lyhennettynä on 700g, ei sis. akselia.

----------


## KampiGorilla

Mikä tämä juttu on, että täällä joka toinen paskoo kammet kun yrittää irrottaa niitä?
Onko kampien rakenne näissä sellainen insinööritaidon huipputuote, että niitä ei irti saa paskomatta?

----------


## Jokkepappa

Se on juuri näin. Täysin suunnittelun puute miten tuo systeemi on toteutettu. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## KampiGorilla

Uudet Dudet näköjään saapuneet.
Hinta nousi 300 euroa CF 8 luokassa mutta osasarja sentään muuttui kusisesta SRAMista Shimanoon.
Alkaa olla ylihintaa jo näissä.
Voi Jeesus kun olisin ostanut sen 26" Duden aikoinaan alle 2000 eurolla.

----------


## Jokkepappa

Itsellä on tuo 26 tallissa. Taisin maksaa tuosta 1700?€ muutama vuosi sitten. Kuitenkin tässä oli sxl/xt osaa jo uutena. Tosin 11 speed mutta riittää hyvin. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G970F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Bndit

> 3140212[/URL]]Uudet Dudet näköjään saapuneet.
> Hinta nousi 300 euroa CF 8 luokassa mutta osasarja sentään muuttui kusisesta SRAMista Shimanoon.
> Alkaa olla ylihintaa jo näissä.
> Voi Jeesus kun olisin ostanut sen 26" Duden aikoinaan alle 2000 eurolla.



Määrittele ylihinta? Maksoin just pojan pyörästä 200€ enemmän mitä se maksoi viime vuonna. Koska ei ole aikakonetta ja toinen vaihtoehto on olla ilman pyörää, niin hinta oli kohtuullinen.

----------


## Föhn

Eikös se ole silloin kun ostovoima ei enää riitä?

----------


## KampiGorilla

> Määrittele ylihinta? Maksoin just pojan pyörästä 200€ enemmän mitä se maksoi viime vuonna. Koska ei ole aikakonetta ja toinen vaihtoehto on olla ilman pyörää, niin hinta oli kohtuullinen.



Katsoin näköjään väärin. Hinta onkin noussut 400 euroa eikä 300 euroa.
Viime vuoden malliin erona on lähinnä takavaihtajan muuttuminen SRAM SX Eaglesta Shimanon SLX:ään.
 Mielestäni on kohtuutonta nostaa tämmöisellä muutoksella hintaa 18%.

On myös huomioitava, että pari vuotta sitten vielä paremmilla osilla tämä pyörä maksoi 1700 euroa.

Eiköhän tässäkin suurin selitys tule siitä, että nykyään lafkan omistaa rikkaat sijoittajat joilla kiiluu silmissä vain raha:
https://www.reuters.com/article/cany...-idUSKBN28P26T

----------


## Dieselman

Todennäköisesti yhtenä syynä hintojen nousuun on rahtikustannusten roima kasvu

----------


## KampiGorilla

Dudeen menee perimätiedon mukaan *Bontrager Barbegazi 27.5" x 4.5"* mutta onko kokemuksia meneekö *45NRTH Wrathchild 27.5" x 4.5"* tai *45NRTH Dillinger 5 27.5 x 4.5*?
Meneekö ylipäätään 27.5" koossa isompaa kuin tuo 4.5"?

----------


## solisti

> Dudeen menee perimätiedon mukaan *Bontrager Barbegazi 27.5" x 4.5"* mutta onko kokemuksia meneekö *45NRTH Wrathchild 27.5" x 4.5"* tai *45NRTH Dillinger 5 27.5 x 4.5*?
> Meneekö ylipäätään 27.5" koossa isompaa kuin tuo 4.5"?



Dillinger menee runkoon helposti, kun akseli on taka-asennossa (aika vastaavan kokoluokan kumi kuin Barbegazi). Cake Eater on suurin 4.5" kumi ja sen kanssa ollaan ilmeisesti aikalailla rajoilla... Omaan dudeen en sovittamatta ostaisi.

----------


## Antza44

> Dudeen menee perimätiedon mukaan *Bontrager Barbegazi 27.5" x 4.5"* mutta onko kokemuksia meneekö *45NRTH Wrathchild 27.5" x 4.5"* tai *45NRTH Dillinger 5 27.5 x 4.5*?
> Meneekö ylipäätään 27.5" koossa isompaa kuin tuo 4.5"?



4.5/27.5 Cake Eater menee, jos ei voblaa. Pikkuset gorillateipin palat olen laittanut kulmanappuloiden kohdalle, kun kumi hieman voblaa. Muuten tilaa on reilusti, kulmanappulat ainoastaan lähellä. Taitaa olla isoin 27.5 kumi tuo.

----------


## KampiGorilla

Ei sattuisi kavereilta irtoamaan kuvia miltä se 4.5 kumi siinä Dudessä näyttää kiinni suhteessa takahaarukkaan?
Paljon lie Cake Eaterin leveys vanteella oikeasti millimetreissä?

----------


## solisti

Tuossa on vanha kuva Barbegazista akselin etu ja taka-asennossa, jos jotain auttaa. Etuasennossa käytännössä vastaa runkoon, taka-asennossa toimii hyvin.

M-kokoinen runko ja 80mm vanne...

----------


## KampiGorilla

Kiitos kovasti solistille kuvista!
Ihan hyvä rakohan tuohon jää.

Joudun varmaankin koittamaan 45NRTH talvikumeja omaan yksilöön kunhan se saapuu.
Tein nimittäin silleen tyhmästi, että menin sitten tilaamaan Dude CF 8:sin.

Barbegazit ostoon sitten kenties jossain vaiheessa jos uusien kesäkumien osto rupeaa kiihottamaan.

----------


## KampiGorilla

Kaupallinenyhteistyöpäiväkirjat Jaskalta tuli ihan ok video Dude CF9 setupista bike packing touhuihin.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAWVsXFJnx0

Näköjään uppoaa tuo 45NRTH 27.5" 4.5" Dillinger hienosti. Nastoittamaton versio.

Kaveri tekee muutamat asiat semi päin persettä mutta varmasti hänelle toimiva setup. Varsinkin kun saa ilmeisesti (en tiedä) kaiken kaman kaupallisella yhteistyöllä jokaiseen videoonsa.
Siksi toki pienellä varaukselle toimivuus koska koko tuotanto voi olla maksettua mainosta  :Cool:

----------


## troh

Dudeen sopii Barbegazzi ja Dillinger 5 27.5x4.5 kossa ongelmitta. Takahaarukka pitää olla taka-asennossa, niinkuin tuossa yllä linkatulla viedollakin mainitaan. Alkuperäiset Maxxis Minion FBF/FBR on jotain OEM laatua ja painaa lähemmäs 1500g, joten Dillingerit tiputtaa pyörivää massaa jonkin verran ja Barbegazzit paljon. Pehmeässä lumessa Dillinger tuntuisi toimivan paremmin, kun taas kovaksi tampatulla polulla Barbegazzi miellyttää enemmän. Maxxisten kohdalla aion kokeilla kapeampaa vannetta, mikä ei toki pudota painoa, mutta muotoilee renkaan paremmin rullaavaksi.

----------


## ViBr

Olen joskus löytänyt Canyonin sivuilta tarkat kokoonpanotiedot edellisistä malleista. En tiedä, onko ne poistettu, vai enkö vaan löydä enää. Vm. 2019 (se ensimmäinen punainen) Canyon Dude CF 8:n kokoonpano pitäisi löytää. Osaako joku auttaa?

Lähetetty minun SM-S908B laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## solisti

> Olen joskus löytänyt Canyonin sivuilta tarkat kokoonpanotiedot edellisistä malleista. En tiedä, onko ne poistettu, vai enkö vaan löydä enää. Vm. 2019 (se ensimmäinen punainen) Canyon Dude CF 8:n kokoonpano pitäisi löytää. Osaako joku auttaa?
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-S908B laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Eikö tuossa ole kaikki:
https://99spokes.com/en-EU/bikes/can...19/dude-cf-8.0

----------


## ViBr

> Eikö tuossa ole kaikki:
> https://99spokes.com/en-EU/bikes/can...19/dude-cf-8.0



Kiitos!

Lähetetty minun SM-S908B laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## ViBr

Syy miksi edellistä kysyin on, että tarkoitukseni on tarkistaa, missä kunnossa keskiölaakerit ovat. Tuosta speksilistauksesta ei löytynyt täsmällistä tietoa keskiöstä.

Te varmaan osaatte auttaa. Mitä tarvikkeita ja työkaluja tarvitsen? Millä ohjeilla onnistun varmimmin? Kokeilemallakin pääsisi varmasti onnistuneeseen lopputulokseen, mutta yritän optimoida ajan purkamisesta ajokuntoon mahdollisimman lyhyeksi.

Lähetetty minun SM-S908B laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## solisti

> Syy miksi edellistä kysyin on, että tarkoitukseni on tarkistaa, missä kunnossa keskiölaakerit ovat. Tuosta speksilistauksesta ei löytynyt täsmällistä tietoa keskiöstä.
> 
> Te varmaan osaatte auttaa. Mitä tarvikkeita ja työkaluja tarvitsen? Millä ohjeilla onnistun varmimmin? Kokeilemallakin pääsisi varmasti onnistuneeseen lopputulokseen, mutta yritän optimoida ajan purkamisesta ajokuntoon mahdollisimman lyhyeksi.
> 
> Lähetetty minun SM-S908B laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Pressfit BB Dudessa on 41mm halkaisijalla olevalle laakerille. 

https://www.bike-components.de/en/SR...racket-p61951/

Esimerkki irroitustyökalusta
https://www.bike-components.de/en/3m...l-Tool-p80172/

Esimerkki kiinnitystyökalusta
https://www.bike-components.de/en/3m...nd-DUB-p77521/

----------


## ViBr

> Pressfit BB Dudessa on 41mm halkaisijalla olevalle laakerille. 
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/en/SR...racket-p61951/
> 
> Esimerkki irroitustyökalusta
> https://www.bike-components.de/en/3m...l-Tool-p80172/
> 
> Esimerkki kiinnitystyökalusta
> https://www.bike-components.de/en/3m...nd-DUB-p77521/



Kiitos! Muuta säätämistä ei taida ollakaan kuin kireys. Tarvitseeko siitä tietää muuta kuin se, että kammet pyörivät lähes kitkattomasti?

----------


## solisti

> Kiitos! Muuta säätämistä ei taida ollakaan kuin kireys. Tarvitseeko siitä tietää muuta kuin se, että kammet pyörivät lähes kitkattomasti?



Hmmm... taitaa DUB-kammissakin olla vain preload-säätö, jolla käytännössä otetaan löysät pois kammista. Kammissa lukee kyllä kireys, mihin ne kiinnityspultit pitää kiristää, mutta sen jälkeen niihin jää pieni välys.  

Huomaa että aiemmin linkittämäni laakeri ei tainnut olla se fatbike-laakeri, mutta käytännössä ero on se keskiputki, jonka voi käyttää uudelleen...joten tuokin laakeri pitäisi käydä.

----------


## Gargamel

> Syy miksi edellistä kysyin on, että tarkoitukseni on tarkistaa, missä kunnossa keskiölaakerit ovat.



Haluat siis tarkistaa eli avata laakerit? Googlaa kampien irroitusohje. Kun kammet ovat irti, voit kaivaa laakerin julkisivun puolen pölysuojan auki neulalla, mutta varo vaurioittamasta tiivistettä. 

Pelkkää ihmettelyn vuoksi en avaisi. Ongelmat eli vaihtotarve ilmenee  kampien pyörittelyn ääntelystä tai paukkeesta. Laakerit avaamalla voi sinne pakata lisää rasvaa jolloin säilyvät kunnossa pidempään.

----------


## ViBr

> Haluat siis tarkistaa eli avata laakerit? Googlaa kampien irroitusohje. Kun kammet ovat irti, voit kaivaa laakerin julkisivun puolen pölysuojan auki neulalla, mutta varo vaurioittamasta tiivistettä. 
> 
> Pelkkää ihmettelyn vuoksi en avaisi. Ongelmat eli vaihtotarve ilmenee  kampien pyörittelyn ääntelystä tai paukkeesta. Laakerit avaamalla voi sinne pakata lisää rasvaa jolloin säilyvät kunnossa pidempään.



Laakerit on vaihdettu vajaa vuosi sitten ja kaikki on pelannut. Nyt kampia pyörittäessä kuuluu nitinää. Selkeimmin se kuuluu telineessä käsin hitaasti pyörittäessä. Rohinoita ei kuulu. Avaamatta päättelin, että kyseessä voisi olla esim. joku vioittunut pölysuoja tms. Parempia diagnooseja otetaan vastaan, koska kieltämättä tarkistamisen ilosta purkaminen hiukan arveluttaa.

----------


## ViBr

Auttakaa taas miestä mäessä. Onko tämä oikea ohjainlaakeri Canyon Dudeen?

https://www.bikester.fi/cane-creek-4...id=outlet-sale

----------


## solisti

> Auttakaa taas miestä mäessä. Onko tämä oikea ohjainlaakeri Canyon Dudeen?
> 
> https://www.bikester.fi/cane-creek-4...id=outlet-sale



Ei. Tarvitset ZS44 ja IS52 -laakerit.
https://canyon.com/en-fi/gear/bike-p.../10007997.html

----------


## ViBr

> Ei. Tarvitset ZS44 ja IS52 -laakerit.
> https://canyon.com/en-fi/gear/bike-p.../10007997.html



Kiitos!

----------


## jame1967

Eikös tuolla canyonin sivuilla ole valmiiksi muutamia varaosia tyrkyllä , siis pyörätalli johon vissiin piti rekisteröityä .

----------


## IsKu2

Moi,
Millaista settiä suosittelisitte vm 2015 duden 2x10 voimansiirron päivitykseen. E-thirteen kampien irroitus meni kuten kuvitella saattaa ja nyt ois ajatuksena päivittää kerralla 1x voimansiirtoon.

----------


## petev

> Moi,
> Millaista settiä suosittelisitte vm 2015 duden 2x10 voimansiirron päivitykseen. E-thirteen kampien irroitus meni kuten kuvitella saattaa ja nyt ois ajatuksena päivittää kerralla 1x voimansiirtoon.



Itse laittaisi SLX sarjan Shimanot.

esim tuosta ja kammet plus keskiö samaa sarjaa (korjaan, kammet jotkut läskiin sopivat, shimanolta ei taida saada)

https://www.bike24.com/p2178143.html

----------


## MRe

Mikäs keskiölaakeri tuossa on? Jos pn PF ja toimiva, niin lähtisin rakentamaan niistä lähtökohdista. Tosin tämä voi johtua mun epävarmuudesta noiden PF:ien kanssa. Eli yleensä niiden kohdalla olen noudattanut "if it works, don't fix it"-periaatetta.

Keskiön ja kammet joutuu ostamaan sen mukaan mikä ko. pyörään menee. Mulla on molemmissa fäteissä rallinaaman kammet ja olen tykännyt siitä, kun akseli on irrotettavissa ja siirrettävissä seuraaviin kampiin. Tätä olen menestyksekkäästi tehnyt jo parisen kertaa, kun olen päivittänyt kammet kuituisiin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Omassa Dudessa on Sram NX kammet ja Sram DUP -keskiö. Minusta Shimano ei tee läskiin sopivia kampisarjoja.

----------


## solisti

RF Turbinet tai vastaavat menee suoraan E13 tilalle. Akseli on 169mm eli 170/177mm perälle.

----------

